# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)



## Vince (16 Nov 2007 às 17:38)

*Época 2008*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção. Pode ser improvável a formação de um ciclone tropical em Maio mas por vezes sucede.

*Nomes*

 Arthur
 Bertha
 Cristobal
 Dolly
 Edouard
 Fay
 Gustav
 Hanna
 Ike
 Josephine
 Kyle
 Laura
 Marco
 Nana
 Omar
> Paloma
Rene
Sally
Teddy
Vicky
Wilfred


*Links úteis*


*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
PSU E-Wall:
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
FSU Phase Diagrams
SFWMD Model Plots
ECMWF Tropical
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots

*Outros Dados*
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
QuikSCAT
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico


*Institutos de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder




*Climatologia*


*IMPORTANTE:*

* Os dados de climatologia são isso mesmo, climatologia. Ou seja, historicamente pode ser improvável um perigoso furacão em determinado local/mês, mas pode perfeitamente suceder. 

* Como há anos mais fracos (como por ex. 2006) também há anos muito activos (como por ex.  2005, o pior desde que há registos). O facto de haver eventualmente uma época fraca não significa que não ocorram furacões perigosos durante essa época. O facto de se prever uma época activa não quer dizer que as suas férias ou lua de mel estejam comprometidas. Todos os anos dezenas de milhares de portugueses passam férias na pior altura sem quaisquer problemas mas todos os anos há quase sempre algumas centenas que acabam por ter o azar de estar na semana e local errado. O factor mais importante é não ser apanhado de surpresa, manter-se sempre informado (e à sua agência de viagens) e acompanhar com regularidade a época aqui no forum e no site do NHC.

* Não é possível prever a formação de uma tempestade tropical ou furacão para além de 4 ou 5 dias de antecedência. Não é possível prever com exactidão o trajecto e intensidade desse sistema tropical para além de 2 ou 3 dias. Por isso não vale a pena perguntar se haverá um furacão em determinado local daqui a umas semanas ou meses pois ninguém lhe pode responder de forma séria e rigorosa a essa pergunta. 

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal. Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.



*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses (acumulado)*






*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está habitualmente activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*







NHC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 21:48)

Ainda é um pouco cedo para abertura deste topico mas, mas nunca é cedo para discutir como será tal época quais são as previsões das principais agências...pessoalmente penso que este ano teremos uma época bastante activa sendo assim aqui fica a selecção dos nomes dos furacões para 2008.

2008

Arthur
Bertha
Cristobal
Dolly
Edouard
Fay
Gustav
Hanna
Ike
Josephine
Kyle
Laura
Marco
Nana
Omar
Paloma
Rene
Sally
Teddy
Vicky
Wilfred

_"Em 7 de dezembro de 2007, a equipe de Klotzbach emitiu sua primeira previsão geral para a temporada de 2008, prevendo uma temporada com atividade tropical acima da média, com 13 tempestades tropicais, 7 furacões e 3 grandes furacões"_ In: Wikipedia


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2008 às 15:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda é um pouco cedo para abertura deste topico mas, mas nunca é cedo para discutir como será tal época quais são as previsões das principais agências...pessoalmente penso que este ano teremos uma época bastante activa sendo assim aqui fica a selecção dos nomes dos furacões para 2008.
> 
> 2008
> 
> ...



A La Nina não causa uma diminuição do numero de ciclones tropicais, Desculpem a ignorâcia...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2008 às 15:31)

*Tempestades*

Segundo Gerry Bell, especialista do NOAA, não é possível dizer quantas tempestades podem chegar ao continente ou que locais elas poderão atingir. Mas, historicamente, em temporadas ativas, de 2 a 4 furacões atingem a terra nos EUA.

Ele afirmou, em entrevista à Dow Jones, que o país está no meio de um período de longo prazo de atividade ativa de furacões, e que a temporada relativamente fraca no ano passado não é um indicador de que a ameaça de furacões esteja diminuindo. 

*O esperado aparecimento do fenômeno La Niña nos próximos meses aumenta as expectativas de uma temporada ativa. A La Niña traz condições "opostas" às do ano passado, quando o El Niño reduziu a força de potenciais tempestades, disse ele.

A La Niña é caracterizada pelo esfriamento do Oceano Pacífico, o que causa impactos globais. Mesmo se o fenômeno não se desenvolver fortemente nos próximos meses, Bell afirmou que ainda há outros indicadores de uma temporada ativa.*

Em abril, meteorologistas da Colorado State University previram uma probabilidade de uma em quatro de que pelo menos um grande furacão pode atingir a região do Golfo do México, que abriga 27% das refinarias dos Estados Unidos.

http://www.lustosa.net/noticias/102659.php


----------



## anjo (27 Fev 2008 às 21:38)

boa noite!
fiquei fa deste forum o ano passado aquando da passagem do dean pelas caraibas,tinha viagem marcada para o mexico na semana a seguir mas correu tudo bem.como ate tive sorte, este ano queria repetir a façanha e ir a cuba.nao posso ter ferias noutra altura e se nao arriscar acabo por nunca la ir.fiquei um pouco triste de saber que vai ser um temorada muito activa.quais sao os indicadores de que fala bell pra isso se concretizar?cuba costuma ser muito afectada por furacoes e tempestades tropicais?
muito obrigada


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2008 às 21:54)

anjo disse:


> boa noite!
> fiquei fa deste forum o ano passado aquando da passagem do dean pelas caraibas,tinha viagem marcada para o mexico na semana a seguir mas correu tudo bem.como ate tive sorte, este ano queria repetir a façanha e ir a cuba.nao posso ter ferias noutra altura e se nao arriscar acabo por nunca la ir.fiquei um pouco triste de saber que vai ser um temorada muito activa.quais sao os indicadores de que fala bell pra isso se concretizar?cuba costuma ser muito afectada por furacoes e tempestades tropicais?
> muito obrigada



Olá, como já tem sido dito, é muito cedo para dizer o que quer que seja. Quanto às previsões sazonais, não ligue, de pouco valem nesta altura do ano.

Nos EUA o ano passado quase que houve uma revolta por causa destas previsões pois os prémios de seguros em estados como a Flórida estão indexados a estas previsões e os proprietários de casas ficaram furiosos porque as previsões apontavam para épocas intensas e pagaram seguros mais altos por isso, e depois as previsões não se concretizaram, quer o ano passado quer no anterior.

Quanto a Cuba, sim, é visita regular de ciclones tropicais durante a época, mas também não tanto como por vezes pensamos dado o mediatismo destes eventos. O Atlântico é muito grande e a época ainda dura uns meses. Ainda é preciso uma boa dose de azar em estar na data e local errado. Mas nestas coisas convem estar atento, mas também não stressar em demasia.
Para conhecer um pouco a climatologia de Furacões no Atlântico vê este tópico no forum:

 Climatologia Época de Furacões do Atlântico


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2008 às 22:15)

Vince, a de 2005 também furou as previsões mas bem por cima. A florida teve 2 ciclones em simultâneo.

Nesta altura não vale a pena adivinhar. Lá para Maio devem sair os primeiros relatórios mais sérios sobre o assunto. 

Anjo, neste momento só o Índico sul é que não é muito recomendável. Podes ir de férias desde que não seja para o noroeste da australia, seychelles, ilhas da reunião e madagascar...


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2008 às 00:01)

Nestes últimos dias tem havido algumas novidades invulgares no Atlântico.


No Atlântico Sul formou-se a semana passada uma depressão subtropical com características algo raras. O Metsul fez uma grande cobertura e escreveu muito sobre o assunto.
Aqui ficam dois dos vários textos.








> *Quando a causa é mais importante que a conseqüência*
> 
> Grande atenção foi justificadamente dedicada pela imprensa e a Meteorologia desde o final de semana às trombas d’água registradas e às precipitações que beneficiaram a agricultura no Rio Grande do Sul, mas estas conseqüências são secundárias diante da causa sob o aspecto científico e da climatologia histórica. Enxurradas que alagam cidades ou mesmo tornados sobre o mar são fenômenos muitas vezes já testemunhados e que, assim, possuem diversos precedentes na climatologia histórica. O sistema sinótico que propiciou estas conseqüências, contudo, não tem nada de corriqueiro e não mereceu menção alguma em qualquer lugar no Brasil, exceto nos espaços da MetSul Meteorologia. O quadro de instabilidade que propiciou a chuva que trouxe alento aos agricultores gaúchos e uruguaios, enxurradas para a capital a argentina e três trombas d’água em Florianópolis e Buenos Aires foi gerado por um ciclone na altura da Bacia do Prata. Como o Professor Eugenio Hackbart abordou em sua coluna dominical (leia), este sistema fugiu ao padrão climatológico que se costuma observar em nossa região ao assumir a condição de subtropical. Desde o final da semana passada insistimos, assim como o NOAA, quanto ao caráter diferenciado do ciclone que se formou no Uruguai, onde sistemas extratropicais são mais do que comuns, mas não subtropicais. Não foi à toa que numa mesma tarde trombas d’água tenham surpreendido as pessoas em locais tão distantes como Florianópolis e Buenos Aires. Ambas regiões estavam imersas numa atmosfera de pressão atmosférica muito baixa, quente e úmida associada ao mesmo sistema sinótico que era o ciclone subtropical no Uruguai.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2008 às 00:13)

No Atlântico Norte, a depressão a Sudoeste dos Açores esta manhã chegou a ter durante algumas horas um aspecto interessante, mas depois ao longo do resto do dia regressou à normalidade.











A depressão vem sendo seguida com alguma curiosidade porque o produto de probalidades de formação tropical (Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product) apresenta mais a sudoeste condições favoráveis, o que é bastante raro e invulgar nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Weatherman (15 Mai 2008 às 07:16)

> Os nomes Dean, Felix e Noel, três dos mais devastadores furações do Atlântico na temporada de 2007, foram retirados da lista de furacões durante a 30ª sessão da Associação Regional IV da Organização Meteorológica Mundial e pelo Comité dos Furacão durante a sua reunião anual em Orlando na Flórida.
> 
> Os membros da comissão, que inclui representantes da National Hurricane Center (NHC-NOAA), podem remover nomes associados às tempestades que provocam perda significativa de vidas e bens. Estes nomes não serão utilizados novamente devido à grande destruição causada por estas tempestades.
> 
> ...



Autor: IM


----------



## Weatherman (27 Mai 2008 às 09:37)

> A National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) anuncia que as projecções para 2008 apontam para uma época de furacões entre o normal e o acima do normal, no Atlântico Norte.
> 
> A época de furacões do Atlântico Norte inicia-se a 1 de Junho e termina a 30 Novembro.
> 
> Para 2008 os cientistas da NOAA prevêem uma forte probabilidade (60% a 70%) de haver entre 12 e 16 tempestades com nome atribuído. Destas 6 a 9 chegarão à categoria de furacão e destas 2 a 5 poderão mesmo ser grande furacões (categoria 3, 4 e 5 na escala de Saffir-Simpson).



Fonte:IM


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 10:33)

Weatherman disse:


> > A National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) anuncia que as projecções para 2008 apontam para uma época de furacões entre o normal e o acima do normal, no Atlântico Norte.
> >
> > A época de furacões do Atlântico Norte inicia-se a 1 de Junho e termina a 30 Novembro.
> >
> ...



Estava agora mesmo a preparar este post sobre o assunto visto que alguns modelos começam a querer mostrar os primeiros sinais do início da época no Atlântico e no Pacífico Leste.



A NOAA no seu «outlook» de Maio espera então uma época acima da média no Atlântico este ano e avança com a probalidade de 65% para a seguinte previsão:

* 12-16 tempestades nomeadas
* 6-9 Furacões
* 2-5 Furacões intensos (categoria 3 a 5)
* Um indíce ACE* entre 100 a 210% da média (*Accumulated cyclone energy)






Para uma época normal avança com 25% de probalidade e para uma época abaixo do normal com 10%.






A previsão é suportada em 2 factores fundamentais:



> 1) The ongoing conditions that have been conducive to above-normal Atlantic hurricane seasons since 1995 (called the multi-decadal signal), which includes above-normal sea-surface temperatures in the eastern tropical Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O texto completo aqui:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/outlooks/hurricane.shtml

Vale a pena também ler a parte das incertezas onde eles referem o que falhou nas previsões do ano passado.


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2008 às 13:12)

No Atlântico temos o primeiro Invest da época, a pertubação *90L*, uma área de baixas pressões associada ao remanescente da «Alma». O centro vai estar sobre Terra em breve (Yukatan/Belize) mas talvez ainda consiga evoluir para depressão tropical antes disso, embora seja improvável.








> AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE...ASSOCIATED WITH THE REMNANTS OF FORMER
> EASTERN PACIFIC TROPICAL STORM ALMA...IS CENTERED OVER THE GULF OF
> HONDURAS NEAR THE COAST OF NORTHERN BELIZE.  THE LOW IS MOVING
> SLOWLY WESTWARD...AND THE CENTER IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INLAND OVER
> ...




*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2008 às 19:38)

Formou-se "Arthur", primeira tempestade tropical no Atlântico. Deverá atingir o Belize e o Mexico.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2008 às 21:04)

O seguimento do  ARTHUR passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado:	
 Tempestade Tropical (Atlântico 2008 #01)


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2008 às 12:14)

As previsões de Junho de Klotzbach e Gray. Mantêm a previsão de Abril, uma época acima da média no Atlântico.



> We continue to foresee an above-average Atlantic basin tropical cyclone season in 2008. We anticipate an above-average probability of United States major hurricane landfall.
> (as of 3 June 2008)
> By Philip J. Klotzbach and William M. Gray
> 
> http://hurricane.atmos.colostate.edu/Forecasts/2008/june2008/jun2008.pdf


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2008 às 21:02)

O Atlântico continua calmo sem nada no horizonte.

Hoje há apenas a destacar uma onda tropical. Ela nem apresenta convecção de assinalar, apesar do windshear ser razoável não deverá ter qualquer hipotese pois move-se numa zona com a atmosfera muito seca e com uma forte camada de poeiras do Sahara. A onda só merece destaque porque está uma forte circulação ciclónica nos niveis baixos e médios. 



> ...TROPICAL WAVES...
> 
> A TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 35W/36W S OF 12N MOVING W NEAR 15-20
> KT. *WAVE EXHIBITS AN IMPRESSIVE CLOUD SIGNATURE WITH A WELL
> ...




*Animação (em RGB para se perceber a circulação em superficie)*







Fossem as condições um pouco melhores e provavelmente teriamos aqui algo para vigiar nesta região onde a época habitualmente só começa a mexer bem mais tarde, lá para Agosto. De qualquer das formas, além da falta de humidade está previsto o windshear aumentar nos próximo dias à medida que a onda tropical se dirige para as Caraíbas.


*Vapor de água*








*SAL (Saharan Air Layer)*







*Windshear*







*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2008 às 17:08)

Hoje acaba o mês de Junho, tivemos assim o Atlântico sem actividade tropical durante todo o mês, à excepção do Arthur no início do mês que se formou ainda em Maio.

E agora pela primeira vez este ano alguns modelos começam a querer desenvolver qualquer coisa a sul de Cabo Verde daqui a poucos dias. O GFS já mostra isto há vários dias mas só resolvi falar hoje porque o ECMWF juntou-se a ele.
Parecem indicar o desenvolvimento dum sistema tropical a partir de uma onda tropical que emerge de África lá para a próxima Quarta-feira.

*Previsão GFS/ECMWF/CMC para a próxima 6ªfeira.*






No entanto estamos a falar de modelos a vários dias, agravados pelo facto de que os modelos ainda tem muitas limitações quanto a prever a ciclogenese tropical. Para já isto pertence ao reino da ficção, mas será interessante de seguir nos próximos dias esta primeira "dança" dos modelos nesta região.

Acrescento que é raro formar-se um sistema tropical tão cedo nesta zona leste do Atlântico. A última vez que aconteceu tão cedo foi há 12 anos, a 5 de Julho de 1996. Fica a curiosidade que nesse ano foi o 2º sistema tropical do ano e chamava-se *Bertha* (furacão), e Bertha seria o nome deste sistema se ele de facto se desenvolvesse daqui a uns dias. Seria uma coincidências dos diabos.



*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2008 às 10:09)

Aqui temos aparentemente aquilo que os modelos pareciam estar a ver. A onda tropical chegou ao Atlântico e tem já associada uma pequena e fraca zona de baixas pressões e apresenta uma estrutura bastante interessante.



> A STRONG TROPICAL WAVE HAS EMERGED OFF THE WEST COAST OF AFRICA...
> ACCOMPANIED BY A LARGE AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS AND A WEAK
> SURFACE LOW. THIS WAVE SHOWS SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...AND
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS COULD ALLOW FOR SOME SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF
> THE SYSTEM AS IT MOVES TO THE WEST AT ABOUT 15 TO 20 MPH.








Como  muitas vezes vimos o ano passado, as primeiras 48 horas são decisivas no futuro de qualquer onda tropical que emerge no Atlântico pois passa de um ambiente sobre Terra para um sobre Oceano radicalmente diferente e a convecção muitas não sobrevive a essa mudança abrupta de ambiente.

Apesar de ser muito cedo para esta região, a verdade é que as condições aqui são razoáveis.


*Heat Potential*
O Calor acumulado na água é pouco, só é razoável porque há anomalia positiva nas temperaturas, mas seria suficiente para se desenvolver algo embora sem energia disponível para grandes intensificações sobretuto quanto mais para norte ela se desviar.






*Anomalia Temperatura água*







*Vapor de água*
Tem uma excelente envolvente de vapor de água








*Windshear*
Após passar a sul de Cabo Verde entra numa zona de windshear favorável, exactamente a região onde os modelos prevêm qualquer coisa








De qualquer das formas, se nesta região as condições são razoáveis, a desenvolver-se algo o futuro seria bastante incerto pois como se pode ver nas diversas imagens, o resto do Atlântico está bastante hostil.




*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2008 às 11:06)

*Invest 92L*

E acabou de ser decretado oficialmente o *Invest 92L*, o primeiro Invest da região de Cabo verde este ano.








*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## vitamos (1 Jul 2008 às 11:26)

Referiste as condições favoráveis para o desenvolvimento de algo mais *Vince*... será que de certa forma é já possível prever um primeiro esboço do eventual trajecto deste   Invest? ou é ainda cedo demais


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2008 às 11:36)

Possibilidades do trajecto deste invest






Segundo o GFS o trajecto e intensidade






Temperatura do mar


----------



## vitamos (1 Jul 2008 às 11:39)

Obrigado *Rog*!


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2008 às 11:49)

vitamos disse:


> Referiste as condições favoráveis para o desenvolvimento de algo mais *Vince*... será que de certa forma é já possível prever um primeiro esboço do eventual trajecto deste   Invest? ou é ainda cedo demais



O Rog já se adiantou e colocou o output de vários modelos. Mais logo serão inicializados os modelos tropicais, a ver o que dizem em relação à intensidade do sistema.
Mas deixo aqui a animação do GFS:

*GFS para 7 dias*





Seria uma viagem meio suicida de uma semana para noroeste rumo a águas mais frias e para uma região onde agora há uma zona com elevado windshear (40/45kt) onde se fosse hoje não sobreviveria. De qualquer forma numa semana pelo menos o windshear pode acalmar nessa zona.

Mas importante é referir que é muito cedo, este distúrbio ainda tem que passar o seu primeiro desafio que é muito exigente, ambientar-se ao Oceano e manter convecção e organização nas primeiras 24/48 horas. Mas para a altura do ano em que estamos tem bom aspecto, exibe uma circulação expressiva embora alargada e alguns modelos estão muito determinados em desenvolvê-lo.



*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## vitamos (1 Jul 2008 às 11:53)

Agradecido tb *Vince*! A seguir então com atenção, ainda mais que a confirmar-se seria o continuar de um início madrugador da época mais agitada do Atlântico...


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2008 às 15:01)

Já temos a saída dum modelo tropical (HWRF) que indica uma intensidade máxima de 978 hPa e 64kt  na próxima 6ªfeira o que correspondaria a um Furacão Cat 1. A suceder seria o primeiro furacão de Cabo Verde desde 1996 a ocorrer tão cedo e o primeiro furacão em Julho no Atlântico desde 2005. 






No entanto continuamos no reino dos modelos que estão sujeitos a grandes erros, principalmente nesta fase em que nada  sequer se formou e não existem dados locais (recolhidos por aviões por exemplo). Aliás, a acreditar no modelo teriamos uma tempestade tropical ainda hoje o que parece altamente improvável.

14:00 UTC


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 10:23)

No Atlântico o NHC subiu o nível de alerta do *92L* para laranja (20-50% de probalidade)



> SATELLITE IMAGES INDICATE THAT THE STRONG TROPICAL WAVE OVER THE
> EXTREME EASTERN ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT 330 MILES SOUTHEAST OF SAL IN
> THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS IS GRADUALLY BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED.
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS APPEAR CONDUCIVE FOR FURTHER DEVELOPMENT
> ...



A pertubação apresenta  boa estrutura e circulação pelo que se a convecção conseguir persistir sobre o centro da circulação em superficie durante o dia de hoje teremos boas possibilidades de termos uma depressão tropical hoje ou num dos próximos dias.








Quanto a trajectos os modelos continuam a indicar o noroeste sem afectar terra embora os modelos parecam indicar uma intensificação muito rápida que parece bastante improvável dada a temperatura da água a norte da latitude actual, e quanto mais tempo demorar a desenvolver-se menos acentuada será a viragem para norte.








*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 12:28)

As possibilidades previstas pelos vários modelos:
intensidade, todos os modelos concordam que chegará a tempestade tropical, alguns mais optimistas chegam até a indicar que pode chegar a furacão (mas as condições não serão as melhores para tal, pelo menos olhando a esta distância e baseado nas observações actuais.. )
Segundo o NHC e alguns modelos, poderá se formar nas próximas 24h a 48h uma tempestade tropical.





tajectos possíveis:


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 16:46)

No Atlântico a 350km sudeste de Cabo Verde formou-se a *2ª Depressão Tropical* da época. Ainda não saiu o aviso oficial do NHC, será em breve.

Estou bastante surpreendido para não dizer pasmado pois não há convecção profunda, durante o dia o sistema até piorou de aspecto, o NHC ainda tem neste momento o alerta laranja (20-50%), nunca chegou a vermelho (>50%).
A única explicação que encontro foi de alguns dados como o vento registados localmente que suportem a classficação ou então a proximidade de Cabo Verde.













*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 18:00)

Esta nova imagem é do Aqua, a anterior era do GOES e estava um pouco desfocada.

Nesta podemos ver o centro da circulação à superficie bem definida e fechada (o quikscat também mostra isso) com uma trovoada junto ao centro (marquei com um x). Apenas uma trovoada junto ao centro parece-me muito pouco para classificar como depressão tropical, mas eles lá sabem.


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 18:18)

Mistério explicado. Foi um engano do NRL. Tiraram o "02 Noname" e voltaram a pôr o Invest 92L.
Alguém carregou no botão errado


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 23:04)

Mais um invest para o Atlântico o *93L*, um pequeno disturbio que surgiu perto das Antilhas, mas parece à partida condenado pelo elevado Windshear.


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 23:44)

Um rápido ponto da situação no Atlântico neste dia meio agitado nos trópicos.

Temos esse novo disturbio que o Rog referiu, o 93L, que está numa zona bastante perigosa com água quente, no entanto como o Rog disse, o windshear muito elevado que encontrará muito em breve a Oeste não deve dar grandes hipoteses a que saia dali o que quer que seja.

Quanto ao 92L, depois do falso alarme de depressão tropical desta tarde, continua esta noite a melhorar a convecção e há sempre a hipotese de se desenvolver nas próximas horas ou dias.
Muitos modelos continuam a insistir num sistema razoávelmente intenso daqui a poucos dias, a chegar a furacão, embora me custe a acreditar muito nos modelos. Se repararem, a trajectória deles aponta para noroeste (e depois nalguns mesmo a curvar bastante para norte) rumo ao centro do Atlântico. Nessa zona a água é cada vez mais fria além de terem que atravessar uma boa zona de SAL (ar seco e poeiras do sahara). E além disso tudo, actualmente tem um windshear também destrutivo na região. Para quem não sabe, windshear acima de 12/15kt costuma ser destrutivo para qualquer sistema tropical, embora se tenha que dar alguma margem para erros das previsões/oscilações/leituras.

Outro possível cenário é o 92L andar durante muitos dias a "empatar" sem se desenvolver, e a ser assim não recurvaria tanto para noroeste e poderia haver mesmo uma alteração do vento nos niveis médio/altos que o fizesse ter uma trajectória mais Oeste, a passar por exemplo ligeiramente a norte das ilhas, onde a água teria temperaturas mais favoráveis. Mas para já não é isso que os modelos indicam.

*Água*






*Shear*





*
SAL *


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2008 às 10:10)

Agora sim, temos a *Depressão Tropical nº2* no Atlântico a sul de Cabo Verde, o NHC acabou agora mesmo de publicar o primeiro aviso.
Previsto atingir a intensidade de tempestade tropical mais logo, se assim for terá o nome de *Bertha*.













> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION TWO ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL022008
> 500 AM EDT THU JUL 03 2008
> 
> ...




E como vemos na imagem de satélite, hoje sim, temos uma depressão tropical, um sistema compacto, bem organizado e com convecção profunda.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2008 às 13:44)

A depressão está a evoluir muito bem, com uma excelente circulação e organização. Pelas imagens penso que já será a tempestade tropical Bertha ou lá próximo, mas o NHC só num próximo aviso a classificará oficialmente ... se continuar assim. 

A última estimativa usando a técnica Dvorak às 12:15 UTC é de 2.3 o que corresponde a ventos de 33kt, portanto quase a entrar na classificação de Tempestade Tropical (34 a 63 kt)



> UW - CIMSS
> ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
> ADT-Version 7.2.3
> Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm
> ...









Nas imagens parece ver-se um olho mas não é um olho clássico, ainda não tem profundidade/cdo (central dense overcast) para isso, é o chamado eye-like feature, não é um olho mas é um bom sinal de intensificação e de uma circulação vigorosa. Tudo sinais de que está a evoluir normalmente.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2008 às 16:32)

Conforme previsto formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical Bertha* a sul de Cabo Verde. Conforme as regras do seguimento no Atlântico, o acompanhamento da situação passa a tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical BERTHA (Atlântico 2008 #02)


----------



## TSoares (7 Jul 2008 às 12:26)

Boa tarde.

Eu nao percebo muito destes assuntos mas como estou a preparar umas ferias na zona da republica dominicana ou jamaica gostava de saber s existem algumas previsoes para essa zona a nível de tempestades ou algo do genero.

Eu vou viajar a 31 pelo periodo de 10 dias.

Desde ja agradeço a resposta

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 13:38)

TSoares disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Eu nao percebo muito destes assuntos mas como estou a preparar umas ferias na zona da republica dominicana ou jamaica gostava de saber s existem algumas previsoes para essa zona a nível de tempestades ou algo do genero.
> 
> ...




Olá,
Não é possível fazer previsões a essa distância, se vais dia 31 só de 5 a 7 dias antes é possível dizer se há alguma coisa no horizonte e não com muita exactidão.

De qualquer forma não te preocupes excessivamente com isso, eu próprio estou à espera de uma boa promoção para ir para a região durante uma semanita  Estatisticamente em média há 1,4 furacões e 2,2 tempestades tropicais durante o mês de Agosto no Altântico. O Oceano é muito grande e ainda é preciso ter muito azar estar no local e data errada. 
*O mais importante é estar bem informado*, ir passando por aqui com regularidade tal como consultar o site do NHC. O forum MeteoPT.com é o site com a informação mais actualizada que existe em língua portuguesa na Net sobre os Furacões no Atlântico.

As próprias agências de viagens e companhias aéreas até há poucos anos não se informavam adequadamente mas hoje em dia já estão muito atentas e caso surja algo consistente nas previsões tentam arranjar alternativas. O pior cenário a quem vá de férias é surgir alguma coisa apenas já depois de lá estarmos. É uma questão de sorte e azar, a maioria tem sorte só uma pequena minoria acaba por ter esse azar.

*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*


----------



## TSoares (7 Jul 2008 às 14:53)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Não é possível fazer previsões a essa distância, se vais dia 31 só de 5 a 7 dias antes é possível dizer se há alguma coisa no horizonte e não com muita exactidão.
> 
> De qualquer forma não te preocupes excessivamente com isso, eu próprio estou à espera de uma boa promoção para ir para a região durante uma semanita  Estatisticamente em média há 1,4 furacões e 2,2 tempestades tropicais durante o mês de Agosto no Altântico. O Oceano é muito grande e ainda é preciso ter muito azar estar no local e data errada.
> ...




Pronto entao, é ir à confiança e rezar para que tudo corra bem!!
A vontade de ir de férias para um sitio destes é muita!!

Obrigado pela resposta!!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2008 às 00:45)

*1998 Seasonal Highlights*

On 25th of September *there were four hurricanes -- Georges, Ivan, Jeanne and Karl -- in progress at the same time*. This is the first time such an event occurred this century. 

NOAA`s 1998


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2008 às 14:26)

Para a próxima semana alguns modelos tem sido consistentes em desenvolver qualquer coisa não muito forte entre Cabo Verde e as Caraíbas a partir de 3/4ª feira.
No entanto refira-se que tem insitido nisto não com tanta convicção nem intensidade como foi com a Bertha. Para já é apenas uma situação para acompanhar pois existe apenas nos modelos.


GFS por exemplo.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2008 às 12:18)

No Atlântico foi decretado o *Invest 94L*. Para já nada de especial, apenas uma onda tropical que apresenta alguma circulação mas apenas nos niveis médios. 







Apesar de ser bastante desorganizada penso que está de vigilância porque como referi ontem alguns modelos estão a ver qualquer coisa a leste das caraíbas para a próxima semana. Hoje o ECMWF também se juntou a esses modelos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2008 às 21:13)

"*A LARGE AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS...ASSOCIATED WITH A
TROPICAL WAVE AND SURFACE LOW*...*IS LOCATED OVER THE TROPICAL ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT 1550 MILES EAST OF THE SOUTHERN WINDWARD ISLANDS*.  THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME A LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED DURING THE DAY...AND HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS THE WAVE MOVES GENERALLY WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH."

NOAA


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2008 às 22:23)

Gerofil disse:


> "*A LARGE AREA OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS...ASSOCIATED WITH A
> TROPICAL WAVE AND SURFACE LOW*...*IS LOCATED OVER THE TROPICAL ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT 1550 MILES EAST OF THE SOUTHERN WINDWARD ISLANDS*.  THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME A LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED DURING THE DAY...AND HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS THE WAVE MOVES GENERALLY WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH."
> 
> NOAA




A destacar o «AND HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS»

Se de facto evoluir para depressão tropical (o que para já é apenas uma possibilidade), quem vai de férias para as Caraíbas daqui a uma semana deve começar a partir de agora a seguir com atenção a evolução deste distúrbio. Para já não é motivo de preocupações, apenas de atenção.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 15:46)

No Atlântico o *94L* continua a evoluir discretamente

Eu pessoalmente acho fascinante assistir a todo o ciclo de vida de um sistema tropical, do nascimento à morte e o permanente duelo com as condições que o rodeiam. 
Ora olhemos para o 94L. Ontem era um distúrbio completamente desorganizado ainda muito anexado à ZCIT. Mas ontem já tinha o *1º ingrediente* para merecer vigilância. A convecção já estava associada a uma pequena depressão.

Hoje conseguiu criar o *2º ingrediente* fundamental. A circulação em superficie, ainda ténua mas completamente solta da ZCIT, bem visível nesta animação que preparei:






E finalmente falta o *3º ingrediente*. Agora a convecção tem que começar a envolver o centro da circulação até agora sem convecção de relevo. Se amanhã ou depois conseguir essa convecção nascerá mais uma depressão tropical.
Se não conseguir, será apenas mais um distrurbio entre outros que não conseguiu evoluir para ciclone tropical .

Como referi ontem, quem for de férias em breve para as Caraíbas deve manter o olho bem aberto relativamente à evolução deste 94L, pois como referi mais acima, algumas etapas preliminares já foram ultrapassadas e a possível formação de uma depressão numa latitude mais a sul e numa longitude mais próxima das Caraíbas fará com que o trajecto muito provavelmente seja diferente da Bertha que curvou para norte antes de chegar às ilhas. Mas para já ainda tem que conseguir desenvolver-se.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 15:17)

No Atlântico o 94L durante a noite não teve convecção e pior ainda, perdeu a circulação que tinha ontem. Hoje há convecção mas não há circulação, é agora apenas mais uma alongada onda tropical como qualquer outra, ainda para mais a ser atacada pelo shear como se vê nos últimos frames da animação. 

*As hipoteses de se desenvolver diminuiram consideravelmente.*







Há uma outra onda tropical atrás do 94L mas para já não foi sequer classificada como Invest.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Jul 2008 às 15:36)

Vince, podias explicar-me assim por alto, de forma simples, quais as características do shear e como influencia a evolução dessas ondas tropicais que podem evoluir ou regredir para tempestades tropicais ou furacões? Nem sequer iniciado me considero nessa matéria.. Mas tenho bastante curiosidade!


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 18:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Vince, podias explicar-me assim por alto, de forma simples, quais as características do shear e como influencia a evolução dessas ondas tropicais que podem evoluir ou regredir para tempestades tropicais ou furacões? Nem sequer iniciado me considero nessa matéria.. Mas tenho bastante curiosidade!



O windshear, o termo em português é cisalhamento do vento ou tesoura de vento, mas nunca gostei de usar em português, significa o diferencial vertical ou horizontal na direcção e velocidade do vento. O que nos interessa para agora é o vertical, o diferencial direcção/intensidade em diferentes camadas da atmosfera.

Uma coisa que por vezes confunde as pessoas é muitas saberem que é bom haver windshear para alimentar as trovoadas, mas no caso dos ciclones tropicais (que são também feitos de trovoadas) esse mesmo windshear é fatal para eles (winshear acima de 10/15kt começa a ser hostil)

E porquê ? 

Comecemos pelas trovoadas, imaginemos uma trovoada como as de hoje que vemos no satélite em Espanha e que se deslocam para sul ou sudesde rumo a Portugal devido à corrente dominante dos ventos dos niveis baixos/médios. 

Se nos niveis altos existir um vento mais forte isso permite um bom "arejamento" da trovoada com a célula a ser constantemente alimentada por mais ar (inflow). Se o vento além de forte for noutra direcção do movimento, isso permite que numa trovoada o ar frio resultante da precipitação (chuva e granizo) seja afastada no nucleo da trovoada (as correntes ascendentes). 

Se não existir windshear há portanto menor circulação de ar a alimentar a célula e se a direcção do vento nos niveis altos for a mesma que a do movimento da célula a precipitação e o ar frio resultante da mesma cai sobre o nucleo da trovoada ou para a frente do movimento e esta morre rapidamente. Sistemas convectivos que duram horas e horas requerem valores altos de windshear.

Olhemos para a última imagem de satélite desta tarde:






Temos que tentar perceber pela animação a direcção das trovoadas, e nem todas as que vemos na imagem vão na mesma direcção. As junto à fronteira vão para sul. Por vezes é dificil perceber a direcção pois é preciso estar atento na animação à expansão das trovoadas que pode dar a ideia de movimento e não o ser. 

E agora analisemos o vento nos niveis altos, que se identificam pelas nuvens altas resultantes da precipitação e correntes descendentes já na fase madura da trovoada. Se reparares, junto ao Alentejo, esses ventos parecem existir com uma intensidade nada de especial mas razoável, o que é excelente para a trovoada. (Nota que às vezes também é dificil perceber se é realmente shear ou apenas o normal outflow da trovoada, é preciso ainda alguma rotina a olhar com atenção para as animações)

Contudo tem uma direcção já não tão boa, sudoeste, e talvez (daí o ponto de interrogação) também para sul. Se esta análise estiver correcta diria que estas trovoadas da fronteira estão condenadas, vão morrer num par de horas, sobretudo se existir também a tal componente sul do vento nos niveis altos, porque o ar frio está a ser atirado para a frente da direcção do movimento das trovoadas alterando substancialmente a atmosfera que havia até aí, estabilizando o que até aqui era instável. Isto por vezes tem umas nuances que parecem contraditórias, pois por exemplo o avanço dessa massa de ar mais frio pode por si provocar outras trovoadas pois em determinadas condições o avanço desta meso-frente força o ar instável que encontra a subir, ar esse que estava com as condições quase ideiais de instabilidade, temperatura e humidade e estava só à espera de uma pequena ajudinha para subir disparando assim uma nova trovoada.


Mas regressando ao Shear, agora olhemos para os ciclones tropicais. Peguemos nesta onda tropical 94L, que é um distúrbio tropical desorganizado e longe de se tornar um ciclone tropical porque esta noite perdeu a circulação, e isso teve a ver com falta de convergência nos niveis baixos que chegou até a ser negativa, ou seja, divergência em baixo, o que é muito mau, mas essa parte agora não interessa para este assunto.







Como vemos na imagem, o windshear está presente. O que é óptimo para as trovoadas, e vemos que algumas são intensas na imagem. Mas então regressamos ao início, se é óptimo para as trovoadas porque é péssimo para se desenvolver como ciclone tropical ?

Porque um ciclone tropical é uma depressão com nucleo quente com uma dinâmica interna radicalmente diferente de uma depressão das nossas do Atlântico. E para que o nucleo aqueca, a pressão baixe e para que ponha em marcha o "motor" tropical alimentado por calor retirado da água e da humidade é preciso que a convecção se mantenha sobre o centro depressionário inicial e persistir durante muitas horas ou mesmo dias. É essa persistência da convecção que fará com que devido à constante subida do ar a pressão desça. 

Agora chegamos à parte em que nos interrogamos, então se a convecção tem que ficar sobre o centro como arejamos o sistema e como afastamos do nucleo das trovoadas o ar frio resultante da precipitação/correntes descendentes? 
É aqui que entra o outro ingrediente necessário ao desenvolvimento de um ciclone tropical. É necessário nos niveis baixos uma circulação ciclónica, já pré-existente ou uma em desenvolvimento induzida por convergência/vorticidade.

É esta circulação que devido ao movimento ciclónico permite o inflow e convergência nos niveis baixos no sentido ciclónico e o outflow nos niveis altos (que num sistema tropical totalmente desenvolvido é no sentido anticiclónico).  E tal como o windshear nas trovoadas acima referido, é assim que também o sistema afasta o ar frio resultante da precipitação nos nucleos convectivos, não para um determinado lado como no windshear referido em cima, mas neste caso de dentro para fora para todos os lados, criando as típicas nuvens altas que vemos num furacão e que são indicativo da saúde e intensidade do outflow, tal como as mais baixas/médias permitem avaliar a intensidade do inflow.

Ora toda esta estrutura, todo este "motor" e circulação para se manter a funcionar desta forma necessita de estar rigorosamente establizado na vertical. Se surgir vento forte nos niveis altos (ou até médios) por exemplo contrários ao movimento de todo o sistema, esta estrutura em perfeito equilibro é quebrada no topo, afectando não só o outflow centrífugo de dentro para fora como quebra também a circulação na vertical. Básicamente valores elevados de windshear "decapitam" o sistema nos casos em que afecte um sistema já formado, ou nos casos dum sistema ainda a tentar formar-se impedem que ele se desenvolva.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2008 às 11:46)

Vince disse:


> O windshear, o termo em português é cisalhamento do vento ou tesoura de vento, mas nunca gostei de usar em português, significa o diferencial vertical ou horizontal na direcção e velocidade do vento. O que nos interessa para agora é o vertical, o diferencial direcção/intensidade em diferentes camadas da atmosfera.



Obrigado Vince! Assim todos ficamos a saber o que é e como interpretar melhor as cartas..

Comecei agora mesmo, a observar algumas cartas comparando-as com a do Windshear, abri o Weather Underground, seleccionei os 4 paineis (850mb, 300mb, surface e RH) e comparei os locais onde existe nubulosidade convectiva (com núcleos) com a carta do windshear e observo que nos locais onde existe maior instabilidade são aqueles onde existe maior windshear, um maior ponto de orvalho (com maior humidade relativa) e com baixa pressão relativa nos 300mb.

De facto, a convectividade aliada a um windshear significativo nas camadas superiores em locais com maior humidade relativa, parece favorecer a ocorrência de precipitação e/ou trovoadas.

Falta agora ter alguma sensibilidade no seguimento para ter a percepção correcta da direcção dos núcleos, do seu desenvolvimento e do windshear. Não é fácil..


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2008 às 13:26)

Paulo H disse:


> Falta agora ter alguma sensibilidade no seguimento para ter a percepção correcta da direcção dos núcleos, do seu desenvolvimento e do windshear. Não é fácil..



Vais ver que não é assim tão dificil e que tudo se consegue sabendo o básico e depois confrontar o que sabemos com o que vamos acompanhando nas imagens.

Voltemos ao *94L*, estava para escrever sobre ele e aproveito esta resposta para isso.

Quando falamos dum sistema ainda não desenvolvido, a atenção centra-se nas condições como a convergência, divergência e vorticidade, além daquelas que todos já sabem como a temperatura da água e humidade.

Podes aceder a isso tudo por exemplo neste link (no tópico dos links úteis está lá tudo isto e muito mais)

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8conv.html


*Convergência*
É a convergência nos niveis baixos, que tem que ser positiva (linhas contínuas), se for negativa (tracejados) significa divergência que nos niveis baixos seria prejudicial. Relativamente à convergência o 94L tem condições favoráveis.





http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8conv.html


*Divergência*
É a divergência nos niveis altos, a interpretação é a mesma só que ao contrário, aqui quer-se valores positivos de divergência. Quanto a isto o 94L também tem condições favoráveis.





http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8dvg.html


*Vorticidade*
A vorticidade é importante por causa de conseguir a circulação, além de ajudar na convergência e divergência. Quanto à vorticidade há condições favoráveis, o que é habitual nas ondas tropicais. As ondas tropicais são perigosas porque sendo ondulações só por si já trazem boa parte destas condições favoráveis consigo, só precisam é de se desanexar da ZCIT para terem circulação, quanto mais próximas do equador (por causa da força de coriolis) mais dificil é adquirirem circulação.





http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8vor4.html

*Windshear*
O windshear é um pouco desfavorável mas não radical.





http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8shr.html

*Tendência Windshear*
O windshear nas últimas 24 horas subiu.





http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8sht.html

*Temperatura da água*
Na temperatura da água a iso vermelha é de 26°C e delimita a temperatura para a formação dos sistemas tropicais. Na prática sabemos que há excepções por variados motivos, por exemplo se tivermos mais frio do que é normal nos niveis altos poderá haver gradiente térmico suficiente na atmosfera que compense a água ligeiramente mais fria. Outra situação é a de um sistema já formado que ainda consegue sobreviver algum tempo em água abaixo destes valores, e ainda sistemas como os subtropicais ou ainda o furacão Vince que teve uma ciclogénse muito complexa associada a uma depressão tropical que ninguem detectou na altura e a interação com uma frente.





http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/phod/cyclone/data/at.html

Além da temperatura da água, também é importante o calor acumulado na água até maiores profundidades. 





http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/phod/cyclone/data/at.html

Sabendo o valor da temperatura à superficie, este do calor acumulado é importante não tanto para os sistemas que se formam, mas para os sistemas já maduros pois a água pode estar quente à superficie mas não em profundidade, e sendo assim não é possivel um sistema poderoso manter-se ou intensificar-se por exemplo para um categoria 4 ou 5. Eventualmente consegue durante umas horas, mas se não existir realmente muito calor não consegue manter-se muito tempo com muita intensidade. Claro que isto tudo são conceitos que às vezes são desafiados e depois surpreendem quem faz as previsões, mas isso também é normal, pois há diferenças entre os ciclones tropicais, não são todos iguais, alguns tem tamanho, estrutura e dinâmica interna que fazem com que resistam de melhor ou pior forma a determinadas condições.


*Vapor de água/humidade*
O vapor de água é importante, mas quando temos um sistema com convecção profunda ele consegue perfeitamente progredir através de regiões secas pois a convecção cria o seu próprio "embrulho" de ar humido. Aqui a temperatura da água é importante, pois se a progressão através duma região seca é feita também com água cada vez mais fria, a convecção diminuiu e o ar seco acaba por afectar o sistema. Neste caso do 94L não haverá problemas quanto a isso. A Bertha por exemplo teve problemas desses durante algum tempo em que atravessou uma zona com água mais fria.





http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/wv-l.jpg

*Modelos*
Os modelos são cada vez melhores, mas ainda tem mutas limitações. Por vezes são incrivelmente acertados, a Bertha foi um caso desses, outras vezes falham rotundamente. Isto falando em previsões com alguns dias de antecedência. Por norma os modelos trabalham muito bem quando temos a entrar no Oceano uma onda já com uma boa depressão associada, ou seja, parte do trabalho está feito, quer a pressão já é um pouco baixa, quer muitas vezes já traz uma circulação interessante, e os modelos aí lidam bastante bem com essa realidade. 
Noutros casos, como por exemplo uma pertubação como o 94L que vai evoluindo muito lentamente e com dificuldade, é muito dificil os modelos lidarem com todas estas condicionantes que mudam localmente e até em poucas horas. Mas uma vez estabelecido e formado o sistema, aí os modelos já pegam nele como deve ser e prevêm com alguma fiabilidade.


*Satélite*
Todas as imagens de satélite tem a sua finalidade. 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/trop-atl.html

O IR que nestes casos tem várias versões "enhanced" que servem no geral para medir a profundidade da convecção como por exemplo o "Rainbow","AVN", etc.
O "Funktop" costuma ser o melhor para ver o CDO (Central dense overcast).

Depois temos os visiveis. Nos visiveis o "RGB" é o mais importante, porque separa bem as nuvens altas das baixas. É esta imagem que é fundamental para descobrir a circulação à superficie e localizar o centro da mesma. No visivel clássico é possivel distinguir as nuvens mas é muito mais dificil. No IR as nuvens baixas e a circulação é praticamente impossivel de identificar, embora dê para ver a circulação nos niveis médios.

RGB:







Para além do RGB, usa-se o Quikscat para detectar a existência da circulação à superficie, embora por vezes não seja fácil, às vezes está lá uma circulação muito fraca e o quikscat não a detecta, e mesmo fraca não se pode ignorar. Outras vezes o satélite falha a passagem sobre a pertubação, além de que a chuva por vezes contamina a detecção.

Quikscat:
http://manati.orbit.nesdis.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/qscat_storm.pl




Regressando ao 94L e com toda esta informação, vemos que o 94L tem uma serie de factores favoráveis (convergência, divergência, vorticidade, temperatura água, etc) mas tem outras desfavoráveis, como a existência de algum shear mas que pela análise acima e pela imagem de satélite, não parecem graves.

Como só agora amanheceu nessa zona, ainda só temos 3 "frames" da animação e é dificil avaliar se existe ou não circulação à superficie. Temos que esperar mais uma ou duas horas para ter um loop completo. 






Mas mesmo olhando apenas para estes 3 frames eu arriscaria que não sendo visivel uma circulação há no entanto alguns sinais que parecem indiciar que ela está a ser formada, se repararem bem, esses sinais são a curvatura de alguma da nebulosidade. Mas sem ver mais frames é dificil como disse, pode ser enganador.

Se nas próximas horas for de facto detectada a circulação em superficie disparam de imediato os alarmes no NHC, pois teriamos circulação e convecção profunda sobre o centro e já demasiado próximo de ilhas e população. Ilhas essas que mesmo sem sistema tropical vão ter algum mau tempo de qualquer forma.


----------



## aom (16 Jul 2008 às 21:26)

*Previsão meteorologica Republica Dominicana*

Desejava saber se ja e possivel saber a previsão meteorologica para a Republica Dominicana para o inicio do mês de Agosto, e se existe alguma previsão de tempestade ou furacão para essa altura.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Previsão meteorologica Republica Dominicana*



aom disse:


> Desejava saber se ja e possivel saber a previsão meteorologica para a Republica Dominicana para o inicio do mês de Agosto, e se existe alguma previsão de tempestade ou furacão para essa altura.



Olá,
AInda é muito cedo para saber. Só alguns dias antes é possível dizer alguma coisa. Neste momento há uma pertubação à entrada do mar das Caraibas mas até ao momento ainda não se desenvolveu.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 00:06)

A pertubação 94L não evolui desde esta manhã. Um voo dos Hunters acabou há pouco de fazer um reconhecimento de 4 horas no sistema à procura da possível circulação e o centro da mesma. 






Conseguiram encontrar evidências de alguma circulação como suspeitava esta manhã, mas não bem definida nem o seu centro.
Nas últimas horas as trovoadas também diminuiram um pouco.








> AN AIR FORCE RESERVE UNIT RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT HAS JUST COMPLETED
> ITS MISSION IN THE BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE APPROACHING THE
> WINDWARD ISLANDS.  *ALTHOUGH THE SYSTEM HAS A BROAD CIRCULATION...
> DATA FROM THE AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT THE SYSTEM LACKS A SINGLE WELL
> ...



Dada a perigosa localização, amanhã de manhã haverá novo voo de reconhecimento.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 00:29)

Entretanto no Mar das Caraíbas outra pertubação apresenta alguns sinais de organização. Mas como se move para Terra não terá muito tempo de evoluir se for esse o caso. De qualquer forma poderá levar mau tempo às Honduras e Nicarágua.
Ainda não atribuiram um Invest à pertubação mas suponho que seja para breve o 95L.








> A TROPICAL WAVE OVER THE SOUTHWESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA ABOUT 300 MILES
> EAST OF NICARAGUA IS SHOWING SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION.  THIS
> SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL FOR FURTHER DEVELOPMENT BEFORE MOVING INTO
> CENTRAL AMERICA LATE TOMORROW.  HEAVY RAINS AND GUSTY WINDS ARE
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 16:44)

Não há grandes novidades no Atlântico.

O 94L tem aspecto cada vez pior, a probalidade de se desenvolver tem vindo a baixar cada vez mais. 
O 95L tem alguma a organização mas como se dirige para a Nicaragua/Honduras não deverá ter tempo de evoluir antes de entrar em terra, embora pelo menos depressão tropical ainda não se possa pôr de parte.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 21:53)

No Atlântico mais uma pertubação sob vigilância, o *96L*








> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED NEAR A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
> LOCATED ABOUT 75 MILES EAST OF JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA.  ENVIRONMENTAL
> CONDITIONS COULD ALLOW FOR SOME SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM
> DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS THE LOW DRIFTS TO THE NORTH OR
> NORTH-NORTHEAST.


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2008 às 13:11)

A situação do *94L* alterou-se durante a noite. O NHC elevou a probalidade para nível vermelho (acima de 50%). Há cirulação à superficie embora não fechada e a convecção é intensa. 

*Quem passar férias daqui a uns dias no Yukatan deve manter-se a partir de agora muito atento.*


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2008 às 09:29)

No Altântico formou-se a *Depressão Tropical n º3* ao largo da Georgia/Carolina do Sul, na costa leste americana.








Nas Caraíbas o *94L* parece desorganizado embora o NHC mantenha o vermelho. Algumas trovoadas associadas a esta pertubação afectaram a Rep.Dominicana e agora a Jamaica.
Quem for de férias para o Yukatan deve continuar a vigiar atentamente este sistema apesar de parecer desorganizado. Alguns modelos indicam a evolução para Furacão depois de passar o Yukatan e entrar no Golfo do México (lá ia o petróleo disparar) com landfall no México ou Texas. Mas para já é um cenário improvável pois ainda nem sequer temos sistema tropical formado e os modelos nestas condições são pouco fiáveis.


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2008 às 19:44)

A Depressão Tropical n º3 aumentou de intensidade e passou a Tempestade Tropical CRISTOBAL. 
O Seguimento desta tempestade tropical passa para um tópico próprio:
Tempo Tropical  > Tempestade Tropical CRISTOBAL (Atlântico 2008 #03)


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

Nas Caraíbas o invest 94L mantem-se a vermelho no NHC, com possibilidade de se formar depressão tropical dentro de um dia ou dois. 
Numa outra pequena área de baixa pressão, não se prevê nos próximos dias desenvolvimento tropical. 








> 1. THE STRONG TROPICAL WAVE OVER THE WESTERN CARIBBEAN SEA CONTINUES TO
> PRODUCE NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS WITH WINDS TO GALE FORCE
> IN SQUALLS.  ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME
> INCREASINGLY FAVORABLE FOR DEVELOPMENT...AND THIS SYSTEM IS LIKELY
> ...



invest 94L


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2008 às 13:01)

O que se tem passado com o *94L* é o seguinte. Desde ontem que é uma potente onda tropical que registava por exemplo ventos acima de 40kt no quadrante nordeste, portanto ventos de Tempestade Tropical. O problema é que até ontem não tinha circulação fechada, sobretudo no quadrante sudoeste onde deveia haver ventos de sudoeste e não havia, apenas ventos também de nordeste, não havia portanto circulação fechada.

Nestes últimos 2 dias já voaram para lá 4 missões de reconhecimento dada a perigosidade de um sistema nesta localização. Neste momento está lá a chegar 5ª missão e há alguns indícios por uma boia e pelo quikscat que poderá ser desta que encontram a circulação fechada. 

Se assim for o sistema será de imediato classificado de Tempestade Tropical sem passar por Depressão. Aguardemos os resultados do voo, começaram agora a descer de altitude.








Se de facto se formou um sistema tropical a evolução nesta zona poderá ser muito rápida ou explosiva como sabemos de outras ocasiões devido ao calor acumulado na água.


----------



## anjo (20 Jul 2008 às 14:11)

boa tarde:
tenho seguido atentamente este forum pois vou no proximo sabado pra cuba.
o invest 94l esta a preparar se pra se tornar tempestade tropical segundo percebo.sera que o mau tempo se vai manter por muitos dias?ou quando eu for no dia 26 ja nao se vai passar nada.(vou para havana e caio largo). 
existe mais alguma hipotese de algo acontecer nessa zona durante a semana de 26 a 2 agosto?
muito obrigada e bom domingo!


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2008 às 14:39)

anjo disse:


> boa tarde:
> tenho seguido atentamente este forum pois vou no proximo sabado pra cuba.
> o invest 94l esta a preparar se pra se tornar tempestade tropical segundo percebo.sera que o mau tempo se vai manter por muitos dias?ou quando eu for no dia 26 ja nao se vai passar nada.(vou para havana e caio largo).
> existe mais alguma hipotese de algo acontecer nessa zona durante a semana de 26 a 2 agosto?
> muito obrigada e bom domingo!




Deste sistema nada tens a temer, amanhã já estará a cruzar o Yukatan cruzando depois o Golfo do México.






Para a tua semana ainda é um pouco cedo, há apenas uma onda tropical a sair de Africa que merecerá a nossa atenção nos próximos dias mas muito cedo para dizer o que quer que seja.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2008 às 14:41)

Acho que o voo de reconhecimento encontrou o centro, um bocado afastado para Oeste da convecção mais profunda, mas tenho quase a certeza que será suficiente para mais logo o NHC declarar oficialmente o sistema como tempestade Tropical Dolly.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2008 às 16:53)

No mar das Caraíbas formou-se o 4ª sistema tropical da época no Atlântico, classificado como *Tempestade Tropical DOLLY*.
O seguimento é feito no tópico próprio:

 Tempestade Tropical DOLLY (Atlântico 2008 #04)


----------



## anjo (21 Jul 2008 às 19:47)

ola boa tarde:
desculpem andar a chatear outra vez as estou um pouco preocupada com a minha viagem pra cuba dia 26.sera que esta onda tropical que esta a sair de africa podera demorar a chegar a cuba?

"A LARGE AND WELL-DEFINED TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED JUST INLAND OVER
EXTREME WESTERN AFRICA.  THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL FOR SOME
DEVELOPMENT DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AFTER IT EMERGES INTO THE
TROPICAL EASTERN ATLANTIC OCEAN."

troquem me isto por miudos por favor?


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 20:36)

anjo disse:


> ola boa tarde:
> desculpem andar a chatear outra vez as estou um pouco preocupada com a minha viagem pra cuba dia 26.sera que esta onda tropical que esta a sair de africa podera demorar a chegar a cuba?
> 
> "A LARGE AND WELL-DEFINED TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED JUST INLAND OVER
> ...



Por volta das 22:30 publico uma análise detalhada sobre essa onda. Mas do que vi até ao momento não é motivo para grandes preocupações para além do necessário acompanhamento tropical que todos devem fazer nesta altura do ano.


----------



## anjo (21 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

obrigada vince
acompanhamento é o que nao me tem faltado.o meu marido diz que estou viciada.
vou ficar atenta


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 23:14)

anjo disse:


> obrigada vince
> acompanhamento é o que nao me tem faltado.o meu marido diz que estou viciada.
> vou ficar atenta



Estar atenta é excelente, mas não stress em demasia senão ainda estraga as férias e o seu marido ainda se zanga consigo

Fora brincadeiras, vamos então à onda africana. 
Esta onda deu origem a uma coisa que eu penso que seja inédita, que foi o facto que desde ontem o NHC a ter posto em alerta uma onda tropical ainda antes de entrar para o mar, pessoalmente nunca tinha visto tal coisa. Uma onda quando chega ao mar passa por uma fase muito dificil e hostil, geralmentente é depois de vermos essa demonstração de resistência e força na transição Terra-Oceano que consideramos que determinada onda tem ou não enorme potencial.

Mas eu compreendo (parcialmente) as razões do NHC, o que se passava era que os modelos desde há muitos dias desenvolviam esta onda. E como com a Bertha as previsões foram muto certeiras num cenário idêntico, excepcionalmente certeiras mesmo, eles (NHC) resolveram dar crédito aos modelos e acharam que merecia um grau de alerta.

Mas na prática, uma vez chegada a onda ao Oceano, o aspecto dela hoje é tudo menos interessante. Nada tem a ver com a vigorosa onda que deu origem à Bertha (que tinha uma circulação que impressionava). Antes pelo contrário, esta onda parece pouco promissora em termos de desenvolvimento. Mas se o NHC mesmo assim mantem como alerta laranja, isso merece todo o devido respeito e atenção pois eles é que realmente percebem disto como ninguém.






Simultaneamente os modelos tem desistido bastante dela, a cada saída parece cada vez mais fraca.

Deixo por exemplo aqui a último saída do respeitado modelo GFS, de hoje até às 168 horas, próxima 2ª feira:

*]GFS 168 horas*





Presumo que não saiba interpretar esta animação, mas básicamente se existisse um sistema tropical neste modelo veriamos um circulo de cor verde a deslocar-se de África rumo às Caraíbas.

Outro respeitado modelo, o europeu ECMWF, a única coisa que tem para a próxima semana é uma pequena e desorganizada pertubação tropical no Mar das Caraíbas mas ainda longe de Cuba.

*ECMFW para 29 de Julho*





*MAS*, isto não quer dizer que ela não se acabe por desenvolver. E posso dar o exemplo da Dolly, também andou moribunda pelo Oceano até se conseguir finalmente desenvolver nas Caraíbas, embora se diga, de forma bastante deficiente. Os trópicos são muito imprevisiveis, há coisas previstas durante dias e dias que se esfumam num ápice, há coisas não previstas que aparecem repentinamente quase do nada de um dia para o outro. Estar atento é a única forma de não se ser apanhado de surpresa. Finalmente, esta onda está numa latitude já bastante alta para conseguir ir para as Caraíbas se conseguir desenvolver-se. Não é impossível, mas é bastante difícil.

Eu pessoalmente iria descansado para Cuba, mas nunca esquecendo que há sempre uma grande incerteza em tudo isto. Mas com a informação que existe neste momento seria disparate estar demasiado preocupado com o assunto.


----------



## anjo (21 Jul 2008 às 23:26)

obrigado vince
ja tou mais descansada e o meu marido tb agradece...
voce realmente é incansavel,ter este trabalho todo so pra me esclarecer...
muchas gracias.quando voltar venho dizer como foi


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 23:48)

anjo disse:


> muchas gracias.quando voltar venho dizer como foi



Boa viagem, correrá tudo bem certamente. Mas não deixe de passar por aqui até ir, como disse mais acima, os trópicos às vezes trazem surpresas.

Aqui estará sempre bem informada, ainda há uma hora atrás assisti pasmado ao noticiário da noite da RTP2 onde afirmaram que a Dolly iria atingir o Yukatan e o Belize, ora, a Dolly já chegou ao Yukatan esta madrugada/manhã e a esta hora está já no Golfo do México a afastar-se do Yukatan. Além do mais chegou ao Yukatan bastante desviada para norte, pouco afectou o Yukatan e muito menos o Belize. 

Fico sempre pasmado como funcionam os Media, se tivessemos que confiar neles estariamos fritos, além da informação chegar com horas ou mesmo dias de atraso, ainda por cima chega errada. Vá passando pelo MeteoPT.com que estará sempre bem informada.


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2008 às 23:51)

Já agora Vince era bom que alguém do forum ter gravado, e pôr no forum como tesourinho deprimente,desculpa este off topic.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 10:16)

A onda tropical hoje está com melhor aspecto, tem alguns sinais de organização e circulação embora seja uma pertubação bastante pequena. 






No entanto está a fazê-lo a uma latitude bastante a norte e a uma longitude bastante a leste. Desta posição é quase impossível depois conseguir entrar nas Caraíbas, isto supondo que ela se conseguisse desenvolver. A isso acrescenta-se o facto de quanto mais a norte mais fria é a água.

Pelo aspecto que tem esta manhã presumo que o NHC em breve decrete isto como 97L, o que é bom para depois termos mais dados dos modelos.
O GFS tem qualquer coisita que ontem não tinha mas bastante fraco e a curvar para norte antes das Caraíbas como seria de esperar desta posição.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 15:22)

Já temos então o Invest oficial, o *97L*, da onda tropical na zona de Cabo Verde. 
Está já associada a baixas pressões, apresenta alguma organização mas a convecção não é muita. A norte tem bastante poeira do Sahara que a deverá prejudicar.






Ainda poucos modelos foram inicializados com o sistema, mais logo haverá mais, mas deixo aqui o pouco que saiu até agora:


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2008 às 22:32)

Não há novidades em relação ao 97L, o NHC esta tarde diminui a probalidade de se desenvolver, passou de laranja para amarelo.








> A LARGE AND WELL-DEFINED TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED OVER THE FAR
> EASTERN ATLANTIC NEAR THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS. DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> SYSTEM...*IF ANY*...WILL BE SLOW.








De qualquer forma continuam a sair ondas de África que importa acompanhar.


----------



## litlestorm (24 Jul 2008 às 11:33)

Olá de novo....

Parto amanhã para o México (yucatan)... Até agora não se vislumbra nada de potenciais tempestades tropicais ou furacões no horizonte?!? É que durante o dia de hoje ainda estou a tempo de mudar de destino...

Obrigada


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

Olá,

Ontem à noite não disse nada porque queria ver como seriam as saídas dos modelos da meia noite (q que eu mais confio para o médio/longo prazo juntamento com a do meio dia) em relação a uma coisa que começou a aparecer ontem, queria ver se insistiam muito naquilo. Aparentemente nem por isso. O modelo GFS tem uma pertubação tropical, provavelmente saída da onda tropical (O.T. na imagem de satélite em baixo) que sai agora de Africa e coloca-a rumo às Caraíbas. Mas estou a falar de uma pertubação desorganizada e não dum ciclone tropical.

Entre as várias saídas parece-me que nas que estava um pouco mais organizada a tendência seria passar mesmo a norte das Caraíbas passando por cima de Puerto Rico subindo de latitude a partir daí passando a norte de Cuba rumo à Florida, mas sempre algo de bastante fraco. Nas saídas menos organizadas, seria entrar no mar das Caraíbas muito fraca, o que tem lógica pois quanto mais organizado um sistema for mais tenderá a curvar para norte, dependendo obviamente depois também da força do nosso anticiclone dos Açores.

Tal como as coisas estão agora seria uma pertubação que provavelmente traria alguma chuva pontual à Republica Dominicana daqui a uma semana e talvez Jamaica e Cuba no fim de semana a seguir a este, mas alguma chuva num ou noutro dia nestes destinos é vulgar, desde que não seja um ciclone tropical está tudo bem. 

Outro modelo dos mais fiáveis, ECM, não tem praticamente nada.

*GFS para dia 31/Julho*
com a pertubação muito fraca a entrar no Mar das Caraíbas






*ECM para dia 31/Julho*






Num ou noutro caso o Yukatan não tem nada nos modelos.
Escusado será dizer que isto que eu disse não é garantia de nada, estou apenas a traduzir o que aparece nos modelos, a única ferramenta que temos disponivel para o médio prazo, por vezes acertam muito bem, por vezes enganam-se rotundamente.

Vou seguir com atenção esta pertubação, para já está completamente desorganizada mas está numa posição mais favorável que o 97L falado nos tópicos anteriores. Mas nem sequer está em seguimento oficial, sob investigação, vamos esperar se o NHC também lhe atribuiu um número ou não.






De qualquer forma quando refere mudança de destino, qual seria a sua ideia ? É que se é para mudar para outro destino das Caraíbas, sem nada no horizonte, não faria muito sentido, até poderia mudar de um onde não ocorresse nada para outro onde por azar apanhasse com qualquer coisa. Os trópicos nesta altura do ano são assim, há sempre alguma dose de risco, especialmente de meados de Agosto até meados de Outubro. Dê uma olhadela no tópico da Climatologia dos Furacões no Atlântico.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2008 às 12:56)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma quando refere mudança de destino, qual seria a sua ideia ? É que se é para mudar para outro destino das Caraíbas, sem nada no horizonte, não faria muito sentido, até poderia mudar de um onde não ocorresse nada para outro onde por azar apanhasse com qualquer coisa. Os trópicos nesta altura do ano são assim, há sempre alguma dose de risco, especialmente de meados de Agosto até meados de Outubro. Dê uma olhadela no tópico da Climatologia dos Furacões no Atlântico.



Olá Vince...

Não haverá probabilidades dessa pertubaçao seguir para norte devido ao centro depreccionario norte Africano?? Ou Misturar-se com o 97L e seguirem ambos para as Ilhas (Canarias //Madeira ) devido a mesma baixa Pressao?

E tambem devido ao debil AA que esta localizado mais para as 'Americas'


----------



## litlestorm (24 Jul 2008 às 13:54)

Obrigada por tudo...

Nunca imaginei que existissem fóruns com membros tão prestativos e agradáveis!!! No mundo de egoísmo em que actualmente nos encontramos isto é mesmo um "oásis"...

Registei-me por causa da viagem mas vi que existem tópicos super interessantes e relacionados com a minha área que, quando regressar, pretendo seguir, nomedamente os de vulcanismo e sismologia, alterações climaticas (enfim, todos os relaccionados com biologia e geologia). 

Muito obrigada a todos,

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

                                          Litlestorm


----------



## anjo (24 Jul 2008 às 19:35)

boa tarde:
se calhar sempre vou apanhar mau tempo em cuba nao é?
parto no sabado e regresso uma semana depois...tou um bocadinho desanimada
quando disseram que ia ser uma epoca mt activa nao estavam mesmo a brincar.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 19:58)

Não há nada de concreto para animar nem desanimar. O NHC emitiu agora mesmo um TWO (Tropical Weather Outlook) e ainda ainda não referiu esta onda tropical apesar dela estar com aspecto mais organizado, vão esperar se calhar até amanhã para ver a persistência dela.

A época este ano realmente está com aspecto de vir a ser activa, isso é inegável, mas o que se passou até agora pode não querer dizer nada, podia dar imensos exemplos de outros anos que pareciam agitados ao inicio e depois não foram. E mesmo numa época activa, por vezes parece que está tudo em ebulição com imensos Invest's numa semana ou duas e depois há algumas pausas também de algum tempo. Quanto aos modelos, eles estão sempre a ver e a desfazer coisas. A única coisa a fazer é juntar tudo o que existe e analisar, e fazer o devido acompanhamento regular.

E desde que não sejam ciclones tropicais, o conceito de mau tempo é um bocado relativo para aqueles lados, umas trovoadas e chuvadas valentes até têm a sua piada pois minutos depois de terminarem é como se nada se tivesse passado.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2008 às 12:55)

No Atlântico não há grandes novidades.

O 97L continua o seu caminho mais para norte. Este Invest foi oficialmente descontinuado pelo NHC embora eu  ache que ele ainda tem algumas hipoteses embora muito mínimas dado que está numa zona com muito SAL.

A Onda tropical que saiu de Africa hoje perdeu bastante convecção e ainda não foi considerado um Invest. Ainda é cedo para dizer se é um "puff" ou se está ainda a habituar-se à transição Terra-Oceano.

Nenhum modelo dos mais fiáveis prevê o desenvolvimento de qualquer sistema tropical para os próximos dias.


----------



## anjo (25 Jul 2008 às 23:13)

boa noite!
esta é a ultima vez que venho aqui chatear antes de partir amanha de manha...prometo!
estive a ver o "mapa" no nhc e aparece qualquer coisa a amarelo a dirigir se para as caraibas.sera que podera desenvolver se?desculpem os termos que nao devem ser de todo correctos mas sou maçarica nestas coisas.
obrigada!


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2008 às 23:51)

anjo disse:


> boa noite!
> esta é a ultima vez que venho aqui chatear antes de partir amanha de manha...prometo!
> estive a ver o "mapa" no nhc e aparece qualquer coisa a amarelo a dirigir se para as caraibas.sera que podera desenvolver se?desculpem os termos que nao devem ser de todo correctos mas sou maçarica nestas coisas.
> obrigada!



É o 97L que regressou ao NHC, nada que me surpreenda, já de manhã tinha dito que ainda achava que teria hipoteses e estranhava ter sido descontinuado.






Mas dada a latitude dele é quase impossível que se por acaso se desenvolvesse ir para as Caraíbas. Seguirá um trajecto mais a norte parecido com  a "Bertha".

Boa viagem, esqueça a partir de agora os furacões e pense na água quente das caraíbas, a areia branca e macia, divirta-se, certamente tudo correrá bem. Depois venha cá contar como foi bom


----------



## aom (27 Jul 2008 às 19:53)

*Previsão furacão republica dominicana*

Esta quinta feira que vem dia 31 de julho vou de ferias para a republica dominicana desejava saber se esta previsto algum tipo de tempestade a partir desse dia durante a semana seguinte.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2008 às 20:28)

Pergunta recorrente... 

Aparentemente nenhum dos modelos disponíveis aponta problemas para essa zona do atlântico, pelo menos para o dia 31, mas dada altura do ano e a localização que pretendes, não é possível dizer se o tempo vai estar estável durante um periodo tão longo. Dizendo de outro modo, aguarda mais uns dias e vai passando por aqui para vermos a evolução da situação...


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2008 às 10:52)

O Atlântico segue sem novidades. Nem a pertubação 97L nem a outra onda tropical da semana passada conseguiram evoluir.

Esta semana para vigiar temos uma nova onda tropical acabada de sair de África. Tal como nas anteriores, alguns modelos vêm qualquer coisa de fraco, não parece muito relevante mas como todas as ondas tropicais, é importante ver a evolução dela nos proximos dias.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (28 Jul 2008 às 16:09)

Vince disse:


> O Atlântico segue sem novidades. Nem a pertubação 97L nem a outra onda tropical da semana passada conseguiram evoluir.
> 
> Esta semana para vigiar temos uma nova onda tropical acabada de sair de África. Tal como nas anteriores, alguns modelos vêm qualquer coisa de fraco, não parece muito relevante mas como todas as ondas tropicais, é importante ver a evolução dela nos proximos dias.



Bom parece que os furacões não estão previstos passearem pelo México na proxima semana.
Mas já agora aproveitando a v/ apurado conhecimento sobre os modelos de previsão de precipitações, o que se pode prever para Puerto Juarez (ou Cancun) para o período de 4 a 11 de Agosto.

Agradeço v/ atenção


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2008 às 11:43)

Boas malta!!

Parece que vem ai um batalhao com destino ao Atlantico... é de ficar atento!!

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/3041/68269524ol4.png

O Atlantico que se cuide!! parecem bombardeiros!!


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2008 às 15:23)

Carlos Araujo disse:


> Bom parece que os furacões não estão previstos passearem pelo México na proxima semana.
> Mas já agora aproveitando a v/ apurado conhecimento sobre os modelos de previsão de precipitações, o que se pode prever para Puerto Juarez (ou Cancun) para o período de 4 a 11 de Agosto.
> 
> Agradeço v/ atenção



Pode usar as previsões de sites como o freemeteo ou outros (yahoo, weather.com, etc,etc). 

Cancun
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=23&gid=3531673&la=18

Mas as previsões nestes destinos das Caraíbas não são muito fiáveis pois geralmente o tempo está bom mas de vez em quando há umas trovoadas que são dificeis de prever.

Quanto aos furacões, para esta semana à partida não há nada, para a próxima ainda é uma incógnita.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2008 às 10:39)

Nova Onda tropical a sair de Africa e com sinais de organização superiores às anteriores. 







Muito parecida à que deu origem à Bertha, até pela posição.
Foi decretado o Invest 98L, mais logo coloco aqui modelos quando estiverem disponíveis.



> A TROPICAL WAVE JUST OFFSHORE OF THE WEST COAST OF AFRICA IS
> ACCOMPANIED BY A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 300 MILES
> EAST-SOUTHEAST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME
> BETTER ORGANIZED OVER THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS...AND ADDITIONAL
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2008 às 12:52)

O 98L nas imagens de satélite visível parece bastante organizado aparentando pouco faltar para ser depressão tropical. Situação a acompanhar especialmente em Cabo Verde.


----------



## TSoares (30 Jul 2008 às 15:18)

Boa tarde.

Eu na 4a feira da proxima semana vou para a jamaica. Sei que o tempo la é incerto e que numa semana muito pode mudar, mas será que me podem dizer se se consegue prever alguma tempestade ou algo mais severo para essa zona nessa altura?

Desde ja agradeço a resposta  

Cumprimentos

               Tiago Soares


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jul 2008 às 15:07)

98L

O 98L Intensificou-se e já é Tempestade tropical (embora nao Oficial) com um olho bastante definido e com as torres a nascerem juntas ao centro... 

Não levará muito a ser furacão, embora a temp_agua_do mar na zona esteja entre 24 a 25Cº


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2008 às 16:40)

]ToRnAdO[;79595 disse:
			
		

> 98L
> 
> O 98L Intensificou-se e já é Tempestade tropical (embora nao Oficial) com um olho bastante definido e com as torres a nascerem juntas ao centro...
> 
> Não levará muito a ser furacão, embora a temp_agua_do mar na zona esteja entre 24 a 25Cº



Não é Tempestade Tropical nem nada que se pareça. Tem uma circulação superficie bem definida e pouco mais do que isso, falta o resto, convecção profunda (como podes ver na imagem IR em baixo) e vento que suporte a classificação, e está para já longe disso. 






Para já é simplesmente um vortice, nada mais.
Tem vindo a piorar desde ontem e na última estimativa Dvorak está Too Weak, demasiado fraco para avaliar.

   DATE/TIME     LAT     LON    CLASSIFICATION        STORM 
  31/1145 UTC    17.8N   26.8W    *TOO WEAK*              98L  --  Atlantic Ocean
  31/0545 UTC    17.7N   25.1W    T1.0/1.5              98L  --  Atlantic Ocean

A não ser que mais tarde ganhe convecção profunda, de contrário agora está meio moribundo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jul 2008 às 18:46)

Vince disse:


> Não é Tempestade Tropical nem nada que se pareça. Tem uma circulação superficie bem definida e pouco mais do que isso, falta o resto, convecção profunda (como podes ver na imagem IR em baixo) e vento que suporte a classificação, e está para já longe disso.
> 
> 
> Para já é simplesmente um vortice, nada mais.
> ...




Realmente, o vortice nesta madrugada era quase inexistente e depois  a vorticidade voltou a carregar e absorver energia... Ja nao esta assim Tao Weak!! eu a pensar que o 98L ja teria os seus dias contados.. e derrepente surgiu... é um resistente!! Algumas torres ja se estao a desenvolver no centro... parece-me bem a mim que ira ganhar força..


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2008 às 21:17)

]ToRnAdO[;79625 disse:
			
		

> Realmente, o vortice nesta madrugada era quase inexistente e depois  a vorticidade voltou a carregar e absorver energia... Ja nao esta assim Tao Weak!! eu a pensar que o 98L ja teria os seus dias contados.. e derrepente surgiu... é um resistente!! Algumas torres ja se estao a desenvolver no centro... parece-me bem a mim que ira ganhar força..



Não, antes pelo contrário, compara as duas imagens, a que deixei há umas horas e a de agora. Praticamente morreu nas últimas horas. É possivel que volte a ganhar alguma convecção mas o sistema para já está completamente moribundo e o Invest já foi descontinuado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Jul 2008 às 22:28)

Esta atravessar aguas muito frias para ele... parece que ele esta dado como morto...

Ainda deu a sua alegria e inclusive enganou-me... mas quem sabe amanha podera reanimar-se dos vestigios...

Mas nao passa de vestigios de nuvens tropicais...


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2008 às 11:02)

O Atlântico continua tranquilo. O 98L hoje está melhor depois do "puff" de ontem, tem convecção mesmo sobre so centro da circulação em superficie (LLC), se conseguir persistir durante muitas horas talvez tenha alguma hipotese dado que se aproxima de água um pouco mais quente. Mas tendo em conta a posição dele já tão a norte não deve incomodar ninguém para além dos peixes.











Temp. Água






Para os próximos 7 dias não há nada nos modelos mais fiáveis. 
De interesse só vejo ali uma área de trovoadas a norte da Guiana e Suriname. Está associada à ZCIT e não aparenta ter qualquer organização, de qualquer forma é de seguir a sua evolução.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (1 Ago 2008 às 15:24)

Nestas ultimas conheci e visitei os v/ foruns e fiquei impressionado com os especailistas que participam.
Infelizmente as minhas ferias na proxima semana no Mexico, sendo o site recomendado freemeteo.com, vão ser mesmo molhados.

Parabéns antecipados pelo v/ 3º aniversário, e se virem uns ventos a puxar Sol para o México avisem-me


----------



## Hoobit (1 Ago 2008 às 15:54)

Este forum sempre será de grande utilidade...Não me esqueço quando fui para a Jamaica logo após o Dean (esse furacão malandro) e de avião passei em cima do Jerry (mais pacifico)...Ainda deverá estar para vir o furacão do ano.

Saudações


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2008 às 16:26)

Carlos Araujo disse:


> Nestas ultimas conheci e visitei os v/ foruns e fiquei impressionado com os especailistas que participam.
> Infelizmente as minhas ferias na proxima semana no Mexico, sendo o site recomendado freemeteo.com, vão ser mesmo molhados.
> 
> Parabéns antecipados pelo v/ 3º aniversário, e se virem uns ventos a puxar Sol para o México avisem-me




Não se preocupe com as previsões de chuva e/ou trovoadas do freemeteo ou outros sites para estes destinos, é uma coisa normal, chegam a ter chuva todos os dias e depois não se passa nada ou mal se dá por ela.

Dê uma olhadela aqui nesta imagem de satélite:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/rb-l.jpg 
ou versão animada: 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/loop-rb.html

Laranjas e vermelhos são geralmente trovoadas. Na imagem de infravermelho vê como os fenónomos são muito rápidos e dinâmicos. 
Nestes destinos das Caraibas  umas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros rápidos são banais, nem se dão por eles, até dão colorido à paisagem  e uma chuva torrencial durante uns minutos que acaba abrutamente como se nada se tivesse passado até é fascinante de se assistir e muitos nem saem da água e outros continuam calmamente a beber o seu cocktail regado com alguma água da chuva  Claro que se houver descargas eléctricas abrigue-se convenientemente no hotel, que é uma coisa que eu muitas vezes não via a fazerem.



Fotos tirado por mim no México de uma das trovoadas muito rápidas a que assisti:












O pior que pode acontecer são duas coisas:

a) um ciclone tropical, não é preciso explicar porque é mau.

b) uma pertubação tropical mais intensa e persistente, que por vezes pode fazer trovoadas e chuva durante muitas horas numa dada região.

À boa maneira portuguesa podemos sempre dizer, se não sair a) tivemos sorte. Se sair b) podemos sempre dizer que tivemos sorte na mesma porque b) podia ser pior como a) por exemplo  O mais importante é não haver furacões.
O ano passado tivemos muita gente aqui no forum a seguir os furacões em Agosto e Setembro e só houve um caso de uma pessoa que depois apanhou com uma destas pertubações mais persistentes, mas é uma coisa que estraga algumas horas mas não propriamente as férias como um furacão.

Faça boa viagem (e os outros que vão neste fim de semana para outros lovais) aparentemente está tudo calmo quanto a ciclones tropicais sem nada previsto nos modelos para os proximos dias, e as calmarias não costumam durar muito, pelo que os que seguem agora devem ir numa boa altura.

No México não se esqueça de passar por Tulum e por Xel-Ha, e já agora depois partilhe algumas fotografias com a gente  De preferência de algumas nuvens e trovoada 

Tulum











Xel-Ha







Cerca de uma semana depois de ter tirado estas fotos chegou a esta região o Furacão Emily (Cat4) já eu estava em Portugal há 2 ou 3 dias


----------



## Hoobit (1 Ago 2008 às 16:46)

Vince com essas fotos fiquei convencido para ir ao México

Saudações


----------



## Carlos Araujo (1 Ago 2008 às 18:00)

Hoobit disse:


> Vince com essas fotos fiquei convencido para ir ao México
> 
> Saudações



Vince,
Obrigado pelo seu atento apoio e vou continuar a seguir-vos no meu portátil

Prometo filmar umas boas trovoadas e se os raios não queimarem a maquina, enviarei ao Forum.


----------



## José M. Sousa (1 Ago 2008 às 21:59)

Já agora também vou para sítios susceptíveis de levar com uma tempestade tropical 

Venezuela!


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2008 às 11:25)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Já agora também vou para sítios susceptíveis de levar com uma tempestade tropical
> Venezuela!



Hehehe, turismo de praia por exemplo na Isla Margarita ou turismo social para verificar in loco o Socialismo del siglo XXI ? Espero que não se desiluda  Fico à espera do Trip Report.

Sim, efectivamente a Venezuela por vezes sofre os efeitos de ciclones tropicais, embora raramente em termos de landfall no país. 







Geralmente sofre os efeitos laterais das bandas de chuvas e do storm surge de furacões que passam a norte, por vezes também do vento intenso cujo  exemplo mais recente terá sido talvez o Furacão Ivan de 2004 que passou uma tangente à Venezuela e que deixou estragos no país.

Landfalls directos esses são bastante raros, as únicas excepções terão sido a Tempestade Tropical Bret (1993) e o Furacão Joan-Miriam (1988)


Não havendo muitos impactos directos de ciclones tropicais, o clima da Venezuela é contudo afectada pelas pertubações das ondas tropicais atrás faladas, pois nesta altura do ano a ZCIT (zona de convergência inter-tropical) passa mesmo por cima do país, e se na 1ª imagem parece estar em igualdade com o Yukatan mexicano penso que vai apanhar um pouco mais chuva do que o colega que vai para o México pois a ZCIT é mais activa na Venezuela e não passa de momento sobre essa parte do México.

Configuração típica





Configuração actual (linha vermelha)


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2008 às 11:44)

No Atlântico para além do 99L (ex.98L porque foi a certa altura descontinuado e retomado) que continua com altos e baixos, temos um convidado meio surpresa, esperemos que não seja um convidado indesejado. Uma nova onda tropical. 






Quando digo surpresa é porque ao contrário de outras, esta não trazia nenhuma depressão associada no entanto apresenta alguns sinais de organização.

Factores contra
- não tem suporte nos modelos
- não tem ainda depressão associada (o que explica tb o ponto anterior)
- não tem LLC (niveis baixos) embora pareça ter MLC (niveis médios) mas as imagens de satélite diurnas ajudarão a perceber melhor o que existe ou não.

A favor:
- parece estar a fazer uma excelente transição terra-oceano, ao que não foi alheio a atmosfera bastante humida que os anteriores invest's deixaram para trás.
- está numa posição que chamo perigosa, nem demasiado a norte onde tem água mais fria e atmosfera mais seca do SAL (Sahara Air layer), nem demasiado a sul totalmente embebida na ZCIT. Finalmente porque desta posição pode perfeitamente fazer-se às Caraíbas e não curvar antes das ilhas como os anteriores sistemas ou pertubações a latitudes mais altas.


Mas para já não é mais do que isso, uma simples onda tropical que não está sequer sob investigação oficial, a ver como será a sua evolução hoje e amanhã.


----------



## José M. Sousa (2 Ago 2008 às 13:38)

Vince disse:


> Hehehe, turismo de praia por exemplo na Isla Margarita ou turismo social para verificar in loco o Socialismo del siglo XXI ? Espero que não se desiluda  Fico à espera do Trip Report.
> 
> Sim, efectivamente a Venezuela por vezes sofre os efeitos de ciclones tropicais, embora raramente em termos de landfall no país.



 Digamos que um pouco dos dois . Mas não à ilha Margarita! Los Roques, segundo me dizem até seria interessante, mas o orçamento não deve esticar tanto.

Segundo parece, é um país com uma diversidade natural fantástica! 

Fica prometido o Trip Report


----------



## bequinha (2 Ago 2008 às 15:40)

Boa Tarde a todos;

Sou nova nestas andanças, no entanto é com muito interesse e curiosidade que sigo as questões debatidas neste forum.
Aproveito para perguntar, uma vez que está a ser analisada a progressão de furacões no Atlantico e como tenciono partir para La Romana - Republica Dominicana - a 21 de Agosto - se já se perspectiva alguma movimentação.

Obrigado.

Saudações foristas.


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2008 às 16:17)

bequinha disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos;
> 
> Sou nova nestas andanças, no entanto é com muito interesse e curiosidade que sigo as questões debatidas neste forum.
> Aproveito para perguntar, uma vez que está a ser analisada a progressão de furacões no Atlantico e como tenciono partir para La Romana - Republica Dominicana - a 21 de Agosto - se já se perspectiva alguma movimentação.
> ...



Olá, é muito cedo, faltam 3 semanas, só para aí uns 5-7 dias antes se pode dizer alguma coisa, e por vezes nem isso, como está a suceder hoje em que temos um potencial sistema nas Caraíbas para a próxima semana e ontem não havia nada previsto nos modelos.


----------



## fediniz (2 Ago 2008 às 16:49)

Ola, gostaria de saber a previsao para republica dominicana na semana do dia 03 ao 11 de agosto.
grata


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2008 às 17:24)

fediniz disse:


> Ola, gostaria de saber a previsao para republica dominicana na semana do dia 03 ao 11 de agosto.
> grata



Olá. Temos uma pertubação a SW de Cabo Verde que para já não é nada mas poderá vir a ser. 

Se evoluir para ciclone tropical dada a sua posição as probalidades de rumar para as Caraíbas são grandes embora exactamente para onde ainda seja uma completa incógnita. 

Como vai já amanhã não há tempo suficiente para saber melhor o futuro desta pertubação pois estamos mesmo numa fase muito inicial em que até pode não se passar nada. Não temos sequer previsões de entidades oficiais nem modelos de consenso.

Há muitos "se" 's para os próximos dias. Se se conseguir desenvolver, se for para as Caraíbas que trajecto exacto terá, que intensidade poderá vir a ter, etc,etc. 

Neste momento não temos nada disto e como vai já amanhã é uma chatice, está numa posição um pouco desconfortável. Nada que não aconteça todos os anos com muitas outras pessoas, mas é realmente chato partirmos sem termos uma coisa definida.

Não posso ajudar mais do que isto, por um lado não posso tranquilizar totalmente pois estaria a mentir, por outro lado também não posso alarmar porque de momento não temos nada que leve a preocupações excessivas para um determinado local pois não há dados que suportem essas preocupações. Isso é o mais importante, neste momento não há nada.
E mesmo que se por acaso se desenvolver um ciclone tropical muita coisa pode acontecer com ele durante a viagem de 5, 6 ou 7 dias até algumas das ilhas das caraibas.








Estes trajectos previstos por estes modelos são muito preliminares e falíveis nesta fase quando não temos nada realmente formado.







A única coisa que posso fazer mais para ajudar é seguir atentamente o sistema durante o resto do dia de hoje e amanhã.
Pode ser que pelo menos o sistema perca algum do fulgor que parece ter tido até agora.


----------



## fediniz (2 Ago 2008 às 20:10)

Vince disse:


> Olá. Temos uma pertubação a SW de Cabo Verde que para já não é nada mas poderá vir a ser.
> 
> Se evoluir para ciclone tropical dada a sua posição as probalidades de rumar para as Caraíbas são grandes embora exactamente para onde ainda seja uma completa incógnita.
> 
> ...




vou ficar de olho, meu vôo sai do Brasil amanha meia noite.
grata


----------



## bequinha (2 Ago 2008 às 21:14)

Vince disse:


> Olá, é muito cedo, faltam 3 semanas, só para aí uns 5-7 dias antes se pode dizer alguma coisa, e por vezes nem isso, como está a suceder hoje em que temos um potencial sistema nas Caraíbas para a próxima semana e ontem não havia nada previsto nos modelos.



obrigado Vince pela sua resposta.
vou manter-me atenta à divulgação e 5-7 dias antes do embarque, volto a maçar.


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 09:21)

A noite foi mais calma relativamente ao 90L que perdeu bastante fulgor. Tal deveu-se sobretudo a uma "maré" de poeiras do Sahara (SAL) que avançou sobre ele ontem à tarde e que deverá impedir evoluções pelo menos hoje e amanhã, Ao longo do dia de hoje dará para perceber se resiste bem ou mal a esta realidade.


Imagem *de ontem* com o SAL a começar a afectar o sistema


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 14:10)

O *90L* não se deu bem com a enxurada de pó do Sahara que falei esta manhã e perdeu imensa organização e a probalidade de se desenvolver baixou bastante. 






Poderá continuar mais algum tempo pelo Atlântico e nunca se sabe o que pode suceder nos trópicos dado que se vai dirigindo para as Caraibas com melhores condições, mas ao contrário do 99L que está há vários dias a sobreviver com altos e baixos, o 90L nunca chegou a ter um LLC como o 99L e hoje perdeu a excelente organização nos niveis médios que tinha ontem. Para além disso uma série de trovoadas a SE do 90L associadas à ZCIT desviaram o fluxo de ar que servia de inflow ao 90L contribuindo para a degradação do sistema.

Parece dificil que sobreviva muito tempo, o NHC também baixou oficialmente as expectativas:



> DISTURBED WEATHER ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED ABOUT 800
> MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS *IS VERY POORLY
> ORGANIZED. DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS UNLIKELY AS IT MOVES
> WESTWARD* NEAR 20 MPH.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (3 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

Vince disse:


> O *90L* não se deu bem com a enxurada de pó do Sahara que falei esta manhã e perdeu imensa organização e a probalidade de se desenvolver baixou bastante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vince,
Com a v/ viligância diária (ou mais excactamente horária) sob o atlantico e caribe, quem viaja até se sente mais seguro sobre o que vai encontar. 

Por isso não dispensei o meu portátil para ir acompanhando v/ noticias até ao fim do dia de hoje, antes de amanhã partir para o México.

Bem hajam.


----------



## Carlos Araujo (3 Ago 2008 às 14:52)

Vince,
Como não dominio as v/ tecnicas para inserir uso o que sei. 
Ao visitar um dos links que recomendou, deparei com esta imagem que deduzo ser de densidade nublosa na area do Caribe.http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/carb/wv.jpg
Há algum modelo com previsão da direcção em que irão seguir essas "massas" nublosas?


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 15:08)

Carlos Araujo disse:


> Vince,
> Como não dominio as v/ tecnicas para inserir uso o que sei.
> Ao visitar um dos links que recomendou, deparei com esta imagem que deduzo ser de densidade nublosa na area do Caribe.http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/carb/wv.jpg
> Há algum modelo com previsão da direcção em que irão seguir essas "massas" nublosas?









Isso é uma imagem do vapor de água/humidade na atmosfera, a pessoas não familiarizadas com a Meteorologia não tem grande utilidade pois nem sequer mostra a humidade à superficie mas sim na atmosfera. A sua interpretação é mais para quem perceba um pouco de meteorologia, veja a explicação no fim desta mensagem.

P ara seguir a nebulosidade utilize as animações IR Rainbow (infravermelho) ou RGB (se for de dia). Animando as imagens fica com uma ideia da direcção:

IR Rainbow:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/carb/loop-rb.html

Visivel RGB (visivel/diurno):
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/carb/loop-rgb.html



Já que a mostrou essa imagem do vapor de água, só por curiosidade, nessa imagem é bem visivel uma depressão em altura (uma ULL) sobre quase todo o Oeste do Mar das Caraíbas. Pela designação pode parecer uma coisa má  mas é excelente, é um autentico seguro contra ciclones tropicais, enquanto estiver aí durante os próximos 2 dias provocará windshear no Oeste das Caraíbas que enfraqueceria ou destruiria qualquer sistema tropical que por acaso se estivesse agora a aproximar dessa zona, o que não é o caso. Por um lado  ajuda a fomentar trovoadas, mas por outro afecta severamente os ciclones tropicais.


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 15:49)

O *90L* acabou agora mesmo de ser oficialmente desactivado.
Ontem cheguei a temer um pouco que pudesse sair daqui o primeiro Furacão a sério nas Caraíbas, ainda bem que parece que não.



> BEGIN
> NHC
> *invest_DEACTIVATE_al902008.ren*
> FSTDA
> ...


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2008 às 17:32)

Vince a 91 parece(e os pareces são relativos)que tem algumas probalidades de ir a tempestade tropical mas se for será de vida curta.


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 17:46)

Sim, está lá agora um avião de reconhecimento a ver se tem circulação fechada, algumas boias parecem indicar sinais de circulação. 
Se estiver fechada decretam como depressão tropical e talvez venha daqui o "Edouard". O trajecto previsto é para o Texas. Se não for muito forte será bem vindo pois há seca nalgumas zonas. A Dolly deixou muita água mas mais a sul.


----------



## nespresso (3 Ago 2008 às 18:04)

olá a todos.

tive a ler o vosso forum e achei muito interessante

vou para a republica dominicana ou jamaica a partir do dia 9

qual destes paises tem melhores previsoes de tempo?

está previsto algum furação ou tempestade tropical para a zona?

muito obrigado


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2008 às 19:24)

Todas as agências de viagens disponibilizam pacotes para esses (e outros) destinos que referiu *apartir de 1 de Maio*... A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico Norte *começa a 1 de Junho e termina a 30 de Novembro.*

Porque é que as pessoas insistem em viajar até estes destinos em Agosto/Setembro *(pico da época tropical)*, exactamente quando o tempo é mais instável e mais difícil de prever...


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

Agreste disse:


> Todas as agências de viagens disponibilizam pacotes para esses (e outros) destinos que referiu *apartir de 1 de Maio*... A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico Norte *começa a 1 de Junho e termina a 30 de Novembro.*
> 
> Porque é que as pessoas insistem em viajar até estes destinos em Agosto/Setembro *(pico da época tropical)*, exactamente quando o tempo é mais instável e mais difícil de prever...





E é quando chove mais, e mais desagradavel em relação temperatura versus humidade.
O ideal é tirar férias em dezembro até abril para ir para as caraibas.


----------



## nespresso (3 Ago 2008 às 19:29)

é que só posso tirar férias nesta altura.

já estive no México em Junho e não tive qualquer problema


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 19:44)

nespresso disse:


> olá a todos.
> 
> tive a ler o vosso forum e achei muito interessante
> 
> ...




Para os próximos dias não está previsto nada. Tens que ir passando por aqui a ver se aparece ou não alguma coisa.


----------



## nespresso (3 Ago 2008 às 19:48)

Obrigado Vince...

Vou estar atento ao vosso forum

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 21:10)

O avião de reconhecimento já encontrou o centro da circulação fechada no 91L. E também ventos que permitem a classificação, embora a tempestade seja um pouco desorganizada pelo que provavelmente o NHC ainda vai avaliar se os ventos que encontraram são representativos da tempestade.







Se hoje ou amanhã nascer aqui oficialmente o"Edouard", o JPS Gaia acertaria duplamente na sondagem do Edouard, na semana de formação mas também no local. Mas ainda teremos que esperar pela decisão do NHC.


----------



## Hoobit (3 Ago 2008 às 22:32)

Será que me podiam dizer quais as temperaturas normais no México? No ano passado fui para a Jamaica nos fins de Setembro e era de 35 graus. Mas no México não sei.

Saudações


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 22:55)

Hoobit disse:


> Será que me podiam dizer quais as temperaturas normais no México? No ano passado fui para a Jamaica nos fins de Setembro e era de 35 graus. Mas no México não sei.
> 
> Saudações



São parecidos, normalmente temperaturas máximas nesta altura à roda dos 32ºC e muita humidade.


Kingston/Jamaica






Cancun/México


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 23:04)

No Golfo do México formou-se a Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD que se dirige para o Texas e poderá atingir a intensidade de Furacão. 
O seguimento do EDOUARD passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado:

 Tempestade Tropical EDOUARD (Atlântico 2008 #05)


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 10:04)

No Atlântico para além do Edouard nada está previsto para os dias mais próximos. O 99L parece estar em fase de desorganização. O 90L ontem descontinuado continua completamente desorganizado. De África saiu mais uma onda tropical mas não tem para já sinais particulares que chamem muito a atenção mas dada a altura do ano em que estamos tudo tem que ser vigiado e acompanhado. Nestes dias muitos portugueses vão para as Caraibas, só hoje ao princípio da tarde seguem 3 aviões cheios para a região (WHITE Cancun/México, ORBEST MontegoBay/Jamaica e SATA Punta Cana/Rep.Dom.).


*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*u


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 09:34)

No Atlântico para além da Tempestade Tropical Edouard cuja precipitação afecta o estado da Lousiana nos EUA e chegará ao Texas durante o dia de hoje, nada há grandes novidades. Nenhum modelo prevê nada para os próximos dias.

A mais recente onda tropical saída de África apesar de estar associdada a uma pequena depressão não mostra sinais particulares de organização e deverá ter o mesmo problema que as anteriores tiveram, uma forte persistência de poeiras do Sahara no Oceano.



> A TROPICAL WAVE IS ALONG 27W/28W SOUTH OF 20N MOVING WEST NEAR
> 15 KT. A 1012 MB LOW IS ON THE WAVE AXIS NEAR 13N28W. CYCLONIC
> TURNING IS ALONG THE WAVE AXIS NEAR 15N WHERE THERE IS SOME
> SHOWER ACTIVITY. SCATTERED MODERATE TO ISOLATED STRONG
> ...


----------



## anjo (5 Ago 2008 às 19:34)

boa tarde
ja voltei de cuba e como prometido venho contar como foi.
apanhei apenas um fim de tarde de chuva e trovoada em havana e depois apenas sol,muito sol.nunca mais me lembrei dos furacoes.deixo aqui uma foto da praia em cayo largo,simplesmente maravilhosa...
muito obrigada pela ajuda e paciencia.fiquei fa do site,vou continuar a visitar-vos.ate um dia.boas ferias!


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

anjo disse:


> boa tarde
> ja voltei de cuba e como prometido venho contar como foi.
> apanhei apenas um fim de tarde de chuva e trovoada em havana e depois apenas sol,muito sol.nunca mais me lembrei dos furacoes.deixo aqui uma foto da praia em cayo largo,simplesmente maravilhosa...
> muito obrigada pela ajuda e paciencia.fiquei fa do site,vou continuar a visitar-vos.ate um dia.boas ferias!




Bem vinda de volta sem mazelas de furacões 

Boa foto, mas aposto que a exposição da máquina não fez justiça ao Cayo.
Deve ser qualquer coisa mais parecida com esta


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2008 às 10:56)

Nada de especial a assinalar no Atlântico. Os modelos mais fiáveis nada prevêm para os dias mais próximos. O modelo canadiano CMC prevê qualquer coisa a formar-se a leste da Florida evoluindo para norte no mar ao largo da costa leste americana.

A única coisa a seguir é a onda tropical referida nos dias anteriores mas até ao momento não exibe sinais que despertem maiores cuidados.



> A TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED ALONG 32W SOUTH OF 20N MOVING W AT
> 10 KT. SATELLITE IMAGERY SHOWS A CLASSIC INVERTED-V SIGNATURE
> ...AND THE TPW PRODUCT FROM CIMSS SHOWS A BULGE OF MOISTURE
> ALONG 32W. CYCLONIC TURNING IS ALONG THE WAVE AXIS NEAR 16N WITH
> ISOLATED SHOWER ACTIVITY.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 13:27)

O Atlântico continua calmo. Como nos últimos dias, único destaque para mais uma onda tropical com baixa associada que emergiu de Africa ontem. Também esta não apresenta para já sinais particulares de organização e nenhum modelo desenvolve esta baixa nem qualquer outra para os dias mais próximos.
Esta acalmia um dia acabará pois aproximamo-nos da fase mais activa da época, vamos ver até quando se mantem assim.


----------



## Hoobit (7 Ago 2008 às 14:39)

Boas Tardes,

Então como tem andado o nosso Atlântico? Fins de Setembro o destino será o México e tal como o ano passado deixarei umas fotos.

Saudações!!!


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 21:14)

Hoobit disse:


> Então como tem andado o nosso Atlântico? Fins de Setembro o destino será o México e tal como o ano passado deixarei umas fotos.



Tudo calmo embora esteja a notar alguns sinais de circulação muito precoces da actual onda tropical referida esta manhã, onda essa que tem estado praticamente estacionária. Não me parece preocupante porque penso que o ar seco  vindo de norte que converge para a onda a irá prejudicar e a convecção só se tem mantido porque está enfiada na ZCIT, se se soltasse provavelmente a convecção diminuaria, e para se desenvolver tem que se soltar da ZCIT.

*Loop 13:45z - 19:15z*






Mas o modelo GFS desde há uns run's para cá começou hoje a insistir em desenvolvimento na próxima onda tropical que vai deixar Africa no sábado.

Até ao momento apenas é acompanhado pelo modelo canadiano CMS que não é muito fiável. O modelo europeu ECMWF não vê nada para já.


*Previsão a 168 horas (14 de Agosto)*





Nada de muito relevante com os dados disponíveis de momento e além disso o anticiclone está nesta previsão enfraquecido indiciando mais um sistema só a afectar os peixes. Mas aguardemos pelos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2008 às 09:22)

No Atlântico temos uma sequência de ondas tropicais com suporte dos modelos para desenvolvimento de um (ou mesmo dois) ciclone tropical para os próximos dias. Depois do GFS ter insistido bastante nesse cenário também o ECMWF se juntou ontem embora indique um sistema mais fraco e a passar mais a norte das Caraibas. O GFS tem oscilado entre um trajecto rumo ao nordeste das Caraíbas e um trajecto a norte das ilhas.

*GFS a 168 horas (Próximo Domingo 00:00z)*






Para já não existe nada de concreto mas é uma situação a acompanhar com especial atenção. Não foi ainda oficializado nenhum Invest, se for teremos mais informação de modelos relativamente a intensidade e trajectos.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2008 às 21:35)

O Atlântico depois de muitos dias de calma está desde ontem bastante activo na zona de Cabo Verde, com uma massiva sequência de ondas tropicais, algumas associadas a baixas tropicais.






A que está mais a Oeste já foi decretada como Invest 92L e apresenta sinais de organização com circulação nos niveis médios com convecção e a circulação nos niveis mais baixos ligeiramente a leste da convecção.






Alguns modelos nos quais se destaca o GFS continuam a insistir na formação de um furacão daqui a uns dias que passaria no nordeste das Caraíbas ou muito próximo ligeiramente a norte, mas curiosamente o que desenvolvem não é a partir do 92L mas a partir do que segue atrás desta pertubação. 






Ou seja, temos aqui uma situação de uma pertubação com alguns sinais de organização mas que os modelos não desenvolvem e temos outras pertubações atrás que os modelos desenvolvem. Desta confusão toda é capaz de ser alta a probalidade de sair daqui pelo menos um ciclone tropical nos próximos dias e quem for de férias para a Rep.Dominicana, Cuba, Bahamas ou Flórida deve acompanhar a situação com atenção.


----------



## Hoobit (11 Ago 2008 às 12:27)

Boas pessoal,

Lá vem furacão...Pela lista disponibilizada com os nomes de furacões ou tempestades tropicais, aposto que o/a Hanna é que deve ser brutal, é um feeling.

Saudações


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2008 às 12:56)

Neste momento, o Invest 92 tem ventos na ordem dos 48 km/h e em movimento para Oeste.





Segundo a previsão dos vários modelos, a trajectória será mesmo direito às ilhas das Caraíbas, duvido que passe a Norte dessas ilhas já que só 2 modelos prevêem passagem a norte.

Dentro de 60 horas, os modelos indicam já um furacão com a Categoria 1, dentro de 96 horas já com categoria 2 e a 120 horas já na categoria 3.

Tal, como o Vince, referiu ontem, para quem tem férias marcadas para a zona das Caraíbas convém seguir o acompanhamento feito pelo fórum nas próximas horas.

Espero que o Vince confirme a minha previsão, pois espero não estar a passar uma informação incorrecta.


----------



## mandoze (11 Ago 2008 às 13:30)

Boa tarde,

Apartir de 22 de Agosto estarei no mexico/Riveira Maya, gostaria sa saber se nao terei problemas por lá, como está a previsao de tempo e se ha alertas

Obrigado desde já


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2008 às 13:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Espero que o Vince confirme a minha previsão



Mais ou menos 
Quanto ao trajecto sim, desceu um pouco a latitude passando mesmo por cima da Rep.Dominicana.
Quanto à intensidade é que penso que talvez tivesses confundido o 92L com o que por exemplo o GFS vê a formar-se a seguir.

De vários modelos de intensificação, a maioria fica-se por Depressão ou  Tempestade Tropical:

*Intensity Guidance*





E como o GFS nem o ECM insiste em não desenvolver muito o 92L, parece-me que nesta altura o máximo que se poderia esperar seria mesmo uma depressão tropical ou uma tempestade tropical a passar na República Dominicana/Cuba. Dos vários modelos globais apenas o CMC canadiano é que tem um sistema mais intenso, mas o CMC é tradicionalmente um modelo muito "nervoso".

O cenário poderá ser algo parecido com a Dolly, um sistema que esteve muitos dias sem se desenvolver muito. E os modelos também parecem querer empurrar este para o Golfo depois de passar por Cuba. Há ainda o facto de que se realmente passasse sobre a Republica Dominicana como alguns destes últimos trajectos (que vão mudando certamente até lá) parecem prever, isso afectaria o sistema, pois as montanhas da Hispaniola afectam bastante a circulação de um sistema tropical podendo até destrui-los conforme a situação.


De qualquer das formas o 92L impressiona um pouco menos do que ontem, talvez o GFS venha a ter razão em não desenvolver muito o sistema.

*GFS a 126 horas (próximo sábado)*






Relativamente à outra pertubação, ainda não recebeu a designação de Invest, talvez esteja para breve como 93L. À partida seria esta que o GFS desenvolvia bastante, mas no entanto é de referir que ontem tinha um furacão potente e hoje apresenta nas previsões um sistema mais fraco. E o trajecto desse ainda passaria a norte de parte das Caraíbas para o modelo GFS (e para o ECM com um sistema ainda mais fraco)..

De qualquer das formas, a situação mantem-se activa, é aconselhável o acompanhamento regular da situação.


----------



## Lipinha (11 Ago 2008 às 18:50)

*México - Furacão*

Olá,

Vou estar de férias na Riviera Maia, no México, no período de 17 a 24 de Agosto.
No entanto, ouvi dizer que se pode estar a formar um furacão no Atlântico. 

Como sou uma leiga nestes assuntos, será que alguém me pode ajudar e dizer-me se à hipótese de um furacão passar naquele período pelo México??

Desde já agradeço a vossa disponibilidade.

Filipa


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: México - Furacão*



Lipinha disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Vou estar de férias na Riviera Maia, no México, no período de 17 a 24 de Agosto.
> No entanto, ouvi dizer que se pode estar a formar um furacão no Atlântico.
> ...




Olá,

Há 2 pertubações no Atlântico, uma delas (92L) deverá passar mais ou menos na Rep.Dominicana/Cuba mas a intensidade deverá à partida ser fraca pois hoje não evoluiu nada e alguns modelos de previsão fiáveis não a desenvolvem. O que não significa que não possa ocorrer, daí o necessário acompanhamento. A reviravolta do modelo GFS que passou de um furacão para nada em 24 horas é um bocado surpreendente e suspeita.

Outra pertubação, 93L, essa sim até ontem vários modelos fiáveis previam um furacão bastante forte, mas que passaria curvaria para norte antes das Caraíbas. Mas esses mesmos modelos tem enfraquecido cada vez mais o sistema nas previsões que tem saído desde ontem, embora varie muito de modelo para modelo. Também aqui não significa que não voltem a mudar de ideias mas o cenário é mais animador do que era ontem.







Nenhuma das pertubações está prevista deslocar-se para o México quer se desenvolvam quer não. Mas não quer dizer que haja alguma surpresa até lá ou aparecer algo de novo ainda não previsto até agora. De momento para o México não há nada previsto mas a fiabilidade de tudo isto só vai até uns 5 dias ou pouco mais.


----------



## Lipinha (11 Ago 2008 às 19:40)

*Re: México - Furacão*

Obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 20:15)

acho q este ano a actividade no atlantico ta fraca


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2008 às 20:34)

stormy disse:


> acho q este ano a actividade no atlantico ta fraca



Olha que não. Julho esteve bem acima da média, quer em número de tempestades quer em termos de ACE, foi o 3º valor mais elevado de sempre para Julho, embora aqui a Bertha sozinha tenha dado um grande contributo porque foi a tempestade com a maior longevidade em Julho desde que há registos, 17 dias.



> TROPICAL CYCLONE ACTIVITY DURING JULY WAS MUCH ABOVE AVERAGE...THREE
> TROPICAL STORMS FORMING DURING THE MONTH.  TWO OF THESE BECAME
> HURRICANES...AND ONE BECAME A MAJOR HURRICANE.  ON AVERAGE...ONE
> TROPICAL STORM FORMS DURING JULY AND A HURRICANE ONLY FORMS ABOUT
> ...







As previsões de diversos organismos continuam a prever uma época acima do normal. Saliente-se que só agora nestes dias é que a época entra na fase mais activa conforme poderás ver no tópico da Climatologia de Furacões no Atlântico. O pico da época em termos de climatologia é exactamente daqui a um mês.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 01:03)

O *92L* voltou a intensificar-se nas últimas horas e o NHC que tinha esta manhã retirado o alerta vermelho (probalidade superior > 50%)  voltou agora para vermelho. Se necessário amanhã será enviado um avião de reconhecimento para investigar o sistema.



> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IS
> LOCATED OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT 825 MILES EAST OF
> THE LESSER ANTILLES.  THE ASSOCIATED SHOWER ACTIVITY IS GRADUALLY
> BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED...AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM
> ...


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 14:51)

Não houve grande evolução das duas pertubações no Atlântico.







A 92L mantem-se com probalidade de formação superior a 50% segundo o NHC, tem bastante convecção mas está desorganizado, ainda não tem uma circulação bem definida. Durante algumas horas dá um passo em frente mas depois dá meio atrás. 

Olhando para os modelos o mais provável parece ser pelo menos Depressão ou Tempestade Tropical que passaria ligeiramente a norte da Rep.Dominicana no fim de semana deixando chuva na região durante bastantes horas passando por cima de Cuba e chegando ao Golfo do México mais ou menos na 3ªfeira. O trajecto não sendo muito raro também não é o mais vulgar pois uma crista anticiclónica empurraria o sistema de modo a entrar no Golfo do México pelo estreito da Florida. Mas estamos a falar de muitas horas de distância e por exemplo uma alteração da previsão da crista do Anticiclone terá bastante impacto no trajecto pois poderá deixar o sistema ir mais para norte ou empurrá-lo por exemplo contra a Florida.
E uma evolução para ciclone tropical nestes dias mais próximos também alterará um pouco as coisas.


O GFS não desenvolve o sistema, parece mantê-lo como uma pertubação.
O ECM desenvolve ligeiramente, depois enfraquece e só quando entra no Golfo do México prevê que se intensifique significativamente afectando a costa americana do Golfo.
Mas alguns como o GFDL tem o 92L como um furacão a passar a norte de Cuba. Ainda está tudo muito confuso nos modelos.

*ECM:*











> *92L*
> 
> A TROPICAL WAVE LOCATED OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC ALONG 50W OR
> ABOUT 650 NM EAST OF THE LESSER ANTILLES IS SUPPORTING AN AREA
> ...



O 93L à partida aconteça o que acontecer terá um trajecto a curvar para norte antes das Caraíbas. Pelo menos é isso que os modelos indicam até agora.


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 17:39)

vem ai o pico da actividade(setembro), mesmo assim pensava q agosto e julho fossem mais activos desculpem a minha igorancia


----------



## bequinha (12 Ago 2008 às 17:43)

Pois cá estou eu de novo, já bastante aflita com as informações que vou lendo acerca de furacão de intensidd 3 nas proximas 120 horas....
Bem sei que mesmo assim ainda é cedo para a previsão para dia 21, mas será k se pode ainda assim conjecturar como apanharemos a Republica Dominicana - La Romana - nessa data?
Bem sei k partir para as Caraíbas nestes meses é uma dor! Mas que fazer se só me deixam ter férias neste mês????:
Muito Obrigado.


----------



## bequinha (12 Ago 2008 às 17:47)

Vince,
O meu pedido deixa de fazer muito sentido depois da leitura que fiz do seu ultimo post, não é?
De todo o modo, se ainda assim me puder tranquilizar, "muchas gratias"
Haja ou não ciclones, tempestades ou furacões, prometo umas fotografias.


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 17:48)

sera q a 93L vai crescer e acabar nos AÇORES pela minha experiencia (ou falta dela...) aquelas tempestades q nao passam os 50/60 graus de longutude e começam logo a virar p norte teem boas hipoteses de chegar aos açores


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 19:26)

bequinha disse:


> Vince,
> O meu pedido deixa de fazer muito sentido depois da leitura que fiz do seu ultimo post, não é?
> De todo o modo, se ainda assim me puder tranquilizar, "muchas gratias"
> Haja ou não ciclones, tempestades ou furacões, prometo umas fotografias.



Sobre estas duas pertubações ainda não se percebe muito bem o que poderá sair daqui, está muito confuso, tanto poderá ser quase nada como um furacão que poderia afectar directa ou indirectamente a Rep.Dominicana no próximo fim de semana. Está neste momento um avião a estudar o sistema, conforme o que encontrar já haverá dados um pouco mais fiáveis para  alimentar os modelos. Mas só depois de termos um ciclone formado é que os modelos começam a ser mais exactos, e não sei se o avião encontrará já hoje um sistema formado.

Para a sua partida ainda falta muito tempo, é irrelevante ir ver se os modelos mostram alguma coisa pois geralmente não passa de ficção cientifica a tantos dias.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

stormy disse:


> sera q a 93L vai crescer e acabar nos AÇORES pela minha experiencia (ou falta dela...) aquelas tempestades q nao passam os 50/60 graus de longutude e começam logo a virar p norte teem boas hipoteses de chegar aos açores



Qualquer sistema que curve antes das Caraíbas tem sempre hipotese de ir parar os Açores, mas não deixa de ser preciso uma grande pontaria para ir de encontro aos Açores pois são uma agulha no palheiro. E por norma nesta altura a acontecer as condições não são as mais favoráveis, penso que os ciclones que passaram com mais intensidade pelos Açores terão sido em Setembro e Outubro.


----------



## bequinha (12 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

ok Vince, manter-me-ei atenta mais proximo da partida.
obrigado.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 21:36)

O avião de reconhecimento acabou agora de investigar o sistema *92L* e não encontraram nada, não existe circulação definida à superficie nem vento de relevo e a convecção tem vindo a diminuir. Este para já fica em stand-by, pelo menos hoje não evoluiu nada, não temos sequer uma depressão tropical neste momento pelo que começo a achar dificil um cenário de furacão pelo menos para os dias mais próximos. É continuar a seguir com atenção.


----------



## Redfish (13 Ago 2008 às 11:06)

Os sistemas 92L e 93 L estão a perder intensidade, parece que vamos ter que esperar até Setembro até se formar algum Furacão.
Esta epoca está mt calma...vamos ver se não nos reserva alguma supresa...


----------



## Agreste (13 Ago 2008 às 11:12)

Não concordo muito. 

O modelo europeu voltou a reforçar o 92L a norte de cuba, entrado pelas keys, já em ciclone tropical... Apesar de serem 8 dias de distância parece que finalmente vamos ter umas belas fotos. 






E vai ser a contento de todos. 

Em princípio nenhum dos resorts populares da área será significativamente afectado pelo sistema. Mesmo no caso de Varadero no norte de Cuba...


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 12:37)

Se dependesse apenas do que diz um modelo seria fácil. O ECM está assim mas por exemplo o GFS não tem nada. E o problema para todos os modelos é a ciclogenese, enquanto não se formar um ciclone tropical é tudo mais complicado.


Vamos ao que temos neste momento.

O 92L desde ontem à noite não melhorou, permanece bastante desorganizado, o NHC entretanto diminuiu a probalidade de formação nas próximas 48 horas para laranja (20-50%). 

No estado que está agora precisa de recuperar convecção e agora ainda não dá para perceber se tem circulação nos niveis baixos, parece ter pelo menos nos médios. Ou seja, para se organizar ainda vai levar algum tempo o que é bom para o nordeste das Caraíbas.







Em contrapartida o 93L está com bom aspecto mas só mais daqui a bocado com vários frames na animação diurna dará para perceber se está bem organizado em termos de circulação. Pelo menos convecção profdunda tem.


*Modelos*

O GFS continua a não desenvolver o 92L. 

O ECM desde ontem que tem um ciclone tropical a intensificar-se entre Cuba e Bahamas e depois ainda mais no Golfo do México.

O GFDL que era o modelo mais _bullish_, tem mais ou menos a mesma situação que o ECM, com uma tempestade tropical a evoluir a norte da Rep.Dominicana e a chegar a Furacão ao pé de Cuba. 
Refira-se no entanto que este era o modelo que antes tinha um Furacão Cat3 na mesma posição, e ontem chegou até a ter Cat4. Ou seja, houve um enorme retrocesso e está agora mais de acordo com outros modelos.


*GFS:*
(recorro à vorticidade aos 850 no GFS pois o sistema neste modelo enfraquece tanto que não se percebe depois onde estaria nos mapas de pressão)







*ECMWF:*







*GFDL:*







Olhando para isto tudo, parece que uma depressão ou tempestade tropical a norte da Rep.Dominicana não afectando execessivamente este país parece ser um cenário possível, e à medida que for indo para Oeste afectaria já de forma mais intensa Cuba, Bahamas e Florida, mas começamos a já estar nesta altura a muitas horas de distância. Ciclogenese e intensidade ainda está muita coisa em aberto, mas pelo menos em termos de trajecto parece haver algum consenso, embora uma alteração na previsão da crista anticiclonica possa mudar muita coisa.

Um raciocínio que se pode fazer é o seguinte: Porque é que o GFS não vê nada ? Porque não espera a ciclogenese tropical. Mas se ela afinal se der, imaginando nos próximos dias, então é de esperar que os outros modelos estejam correctos e que naquela zona entre Cuba e Bahamas haja boas condições para intensificação.


Mas o mais importante neste momento é formar-se ou não um ciclone tropical, e isso até agora não ocorreu e parece estar a ser dificil. A Dolly andou muitos dias assim, umas vezes a piorar, outras a melhorar, e depois no Golfo intensificou-se muito. Mas outros sistemas não sobrevivem tanto tempo. Vamos ver como será com o 92L.


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2008 às 13:10)

No Atlântico o 93L foi descontinuado, eventualmente poderá ser retomado mais tarde.

Quanto ao *92L* as primeiras imagens diurnas mostram uma provável depressão tropical. Ainda não é oficial mas pelo aspecto penso que já se formou. Como o dia  lá só agora amanheceu ainda não há muitos frames na animação visível para perceber se há mesmo uma circulação bem definida e fechada e se a conveção está bem localizada sobre o centro. Mas dá-me ideia que sim pela simetria e pelas nuvens baixas e alguns sinais de outflow nos niveis altos. Teremos que esperar por confirmação oficial.







Qanto a modelos, houve algumas alterações, o trajecto previsto já não é rumo ao Golfo do México mas sim curvar para norte nas Bahamas. 






Para os americanos da Florida e do Golfo isto se se confirmasse cairia do céu pois se repararam o trajecto previsto até ontem era muito parecido com uma infelizmente famosa tempestade com nome começado com "K" e até as datas se estavam a aproximar o que leva sempre a grande nervosismo. Mas agora é a costa leste que está a ficar preocupada.

Para os portugueses que costumam passar férias na Republica Dominica as diferenças na pratica não são muitas, o sistema passa a norte da Hispaniola bastante próximo, a uma distância  desconfortável, e a forma como será afectada dependerá da intensidade do sistema, não esquecendo que pode haver sempre alterações de novo.

Para Cuba está um pouco melhor que ontem porque antes praticamente cruzava a ilha para depois entrar no Golfo do México. A forma como Cuba será afectada também dependerá da intensidade do sistema na altura pois a proximidade também é grande.


Quanto a intensidades previstas:






Mas para já temos que esperar por confirmação oficial se de facto se formou ou não uma depressão tropical.

--------------

Para além do 92L os modelos estão a indicar um novo ciclone tropical nascido da actual onda tropical que saiu ontem de Africa. O trajecto tem oscilado muito desde ontem que passava pela Jamaica rumo ao estreito do Yukatan, mas os modelos a tal distância não tem fiabilidade nenhuma e hoje já tem um trajecto a curvar para o Atlântico antes das Caraíbas. Além do mais, como se tem visto, os modelos fazem e desfazem sistemas, o 93L por exemplo já foi um furacão nos modelos e agora até foi descontinuado porque nunca se organizou. 

Portanto quanto a esse não vale a pena ter para já grandes preocupações, nos próximos dias vamos ver o que se passa.


Vou acompanhar atentamente a situação e darei conta aqui dos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2008 às 10:51)

O *92L* afecta desde ontem à noite Puerto Rico e começa a afectar também a Republica Dominicana.







*Radar (precipitação):*







Ontem apesar de uma excelente organização nos niveis médios, o sistema não foi considerado uma depressão tropical porque os aviões não encontraram um LLC bem definido, apesar dos esforços. As observações de superficie também não confirmavam uma circulação em superficie bem definida e fechada. A estrutura nos niveis médios tem sido quase perfeita, provavelmente o Invest mais bem organizados que já vi. De alguma forma conseguiu arranjar forma te manter uma dinâmica nos niveis médios e altos sem estar organizado nos baixos. Por vezes há furacões com pior aspecto que este Invest. São assim os trópicos, não há dois sistemas iguais e alguns desafiam a lógica e a vista. Devido a tudo isto a qualquer momento  pode (ou não) criar o LLC e ser classificado como ciclone tropical. 



> THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE HAS
> CONTINUED TO MOVE WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH AND IS LOCATED OVER THE
> VIRGIN ISLANDS AND PUERTO RICO.  THIS SYSTEM CONTINUES TO PRODUCE A
> CONCENTRATED AREA OF STRONG THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY...BUT DOES NOT
> ...



Para Puerto Rico, Republica Dominicana e Haiti nesta fase a classificação é um bocado irrelevante, pois os efeitos são na prática de depressão tropical. A chuva dependendo da localização da convecção mais activa poderá se intensa durante pelo menos um dia ou mais um pouco, poderá haver algumas inundações rápidas, e as montanhas vão gerar problemas no Haiti, país muito pobre e mal preparado que como temos visto noutros anos , bastam até pequenos disturbios tropicais para haver más notícias.

O trajecto mais centrado ou não na Hispaniola é bastante importante, se ele criar o LLC até cruzar a Rep.Dominicana as montanhas vão quase de certeza destruir esse LLC (se de facto existir até lá), tendo depois que recriá-lo de novo, se conseguir. Se passar um pouco mais a norte talvez o mantenha.
Portanto para Cuba e Bahamas e EUA interessa-lhes que o centro passe bem sobre a Hispaniola, pelo menos atrasará desenvolvimentos e/ou intensificações e o futuro dependerá bastante do que se passar relativamente a isto.

*Modelos*

Os modelos apontam para um sistema a cruzar ou quase cruzar a Hispaniola e a intensificar-se para Furacão mal comece a curvar um pouco para norte no leste de Cuba tirando partido da água muito quente que começa a encontrar nessa região tornando-se um furacão nas nessa zona. A médio prazo ainda há bastante incerteza, tem havido muita oscilação, entre curvar para norte afectando ou não como furacão as Carolinas nos EUA, ou voltar para oeste ou curvar mesmo para sudoeste afectando a Florida e eventualmente entrar no Golfo do México onde se intensificaria novamente. 

Mas uma coisa é certa, se ele não formar o LLC antes de cruzar a Rep.Dominicana e Haiti, aí também não o vai criar, pelo que os modelos que prevêm nessa altura pelo menos uma tempestade tropical relativamente a intensificação não tem grande utilidade pois ela não existirá deixando o futuro ainda mais incerto.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Ago 2008 às 11:22)

Bons dias...

Como disseste vince, o 92L esta perfeito. Já deveria estar na cat DT. Acho que tambem devera ser a minha 1º vez que vejo um Invest tão perfeito...

Parece que o invest descontinuado não morreu de todo... tambem é de seguir ate se esfumar, pois pode vir a tornar-se outra vez um invest... mas tambem é de estar atento a nova vaga tropical que esta a sair de Cabo Verde... Parece ter condiçoes para resistir ao waterfall!! e tambem capaz de produzir um ou dois novos invests!!

é de estar atento...

So a nos e que nao calha um bichinho desses


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2008 às 21:44)

Nas Caraíbas junto à Republica Dominicana formou-se a Tempestade Tropical FAY.
O seguimento da FAY passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado:

 Tempestade Tropical FAY (Atlântico 2008 #06)


----------



## bequinha (16 Ago 2008 às 13:57)

Vince,
Embora atentos à FAY, será que há alguma "coisa" a formar-se nas costas de Africa?
É que este para quem vai para a Rep.Dom pode já ter passado e a seguir?
Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2008 às 15:11)

Para além da Fay não há de momento mais nada.
O 93L ontem reapareceu sob vigilância mas foi novamente descontinuado e está a uma latitude já muito a norte.

Das ondas novas também não se passou nada. Há actualmente qualquer coisa mesmo sobre Cabo Verde que um ou outro modelo parece prever qualquer coisa sem grande consistência e também já está numa latitude um pouco desfavorável para conseguir ir até às Caraíbas.

Resumindo, para já nem no satélite nem nos modelos parece haver algo de relevo para os dias mais próximos, mas pronto, estamos na altura do ano em que aparece sempre qualquer nova para vigiar de um momento para o outro.


----------



## bequinha (16 Ago 2008 às 16:25)

obrigado, vince; vamos vendo as evoluções...


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 11:06)

No restante Atlântico para além da Fay nada de muito especial a salientar.

O GFS na verdade vê um sistema fraco a evoluir ao longo dos próximos dias mais ou menos da forma que desenhei no mapa.






Mas saliente-se que a pertubação em questão não apresenta de momento quaisquer sinais particulares de organização nem está sob vigilância oficial nem mesmo de baixa probalidade. O ECM não vê nada. De qualquer das formas é para seguir nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 14:17)

A tal pertubação que falei de manhã foi agora posta sob investigação com a denominação *94L* pois as imagens diurnas revelaram um sistema com alguma organização.








> AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER HAS FORMED ABOUT 600 MILES
> WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES
> WESTWARD ABOUT 15 MPH.
> ...


----------



## bequinha (18 Ago 2008 às 17:28)

Meus caros
Não sei quantos de vós estão com a barriga apertada como eu...
na verdade, quanto + besbilhoto, mais fico com os nervos em franja, sobretudo porque tenho um karma com o 94 e estou já a ver que levo com ele a partir de 21....
As ultimas imagens parecem mostrá-lo muito organizado.Rezo para que se mantenha o trajecto desenhado pelo Vince.
Ate ja...


----------



## mandoze (18 Ago 2008 às 17:28)

Ola Boa tarde,

Gostaria que me informassem se ja ha previsoes do estado do tempo para o mexico(riviera maya) para a proxima semana. será que terei sorte...

Aguardo....

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2008 às 20:16)

O *94L* continua a organizar-se, apresentando já uma excelente organização nos niveis médios (MLC) mas ainda não tem nada nos baixos (LLC)






O NHC passou o alerta de amarelo para laranja, que significa 20-50% de probalidade de formação nas próximas 48 horas.



> A LOW PRESSURE AREA PRODUCING SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IS
> LOCATED ABOUT 725 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.
> THIS SYSTEM HAS CONTINUED TO BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED TODAY AND
> ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS
> ...





Nem tudo é más notícias, o ar seco e estável a norte do sistema pode-lhe ser prejudicial se se desenvolver já nesta fase. Vamos ver como se mantem nos próximos dias. O facto de estar já bastante organizado até pode nem ser mau, o "truque" da Dolly e da Fay enquanto pertubações chegarem tão longe foi manterem-se discretamente desorganizadas enquanto atravessavam o Atlântico antes das Caraíbas.

*Modelos*








Curiosamente na última saída do GFS (12z) ele já não desenvolve o 94L mas desenvolve uma pertubação seguinte que essa já não curvaria tanto, passaria a razar a República Dominicana e Cuba a norte entrando depois no Golfo do México até ao Texas.

Mas como já foi referido muitas vezes, para quem está menos familiarizado, isto das previsões dos modelos falham muito e a única coisa a fazer é ir seguindo os acontecimentos sem entrar totalmente em stress. 

Nesta altura do ano as próximas semanas vão ser sempre assim até meados de Outubro, com coisas a aparecerem constantemente nos modelos e uma ou outra acabará mesmo por desenvolver-se, mas muitas outras não. A larga maioria das pessoas terá sorte, e umas quantas terão algum azar.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2008 às 13:11)

O 94L apresenta-se hoje com pior aspecto que ontem com as trovoadas a diminuirem devido ao ar mais seco a norte. É também visível algum windshear a afectar o sistema. De qualquer das formas o NHC mantem alerta laranja.









> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ASSOCIATED WITH AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE
> LOCATED ABOUT 900 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS
> HAVE DECREASED SOMEWHAT THIS MORNING. HOWEVER...THERE IS STILL SOME
> CHANCE FOR SOME FURTHER ORGANZATION BEFORE UPPER-LEVEL WINDS BECOME
> ...



O NHC prevê um aumento do windshear para os próximos dias o que afectaria o sistema. Penso que esse aumento terá a ver com uma ULL a norte que também se desloca para Oeste e se vai aproximando um pouco do 94L.


Vapor de água




http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/tatl/loop-wv.html

Atrás do 94L segue outra pertubação que não está em seguimento oficial. Eventualmente poderá tirar algum partido da atmosfera mais húmida que o 94L deixa para trás, mas para já nada existe de concreto.


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2008 às 14:03)

uma ull o q é ao certo?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2008 às 15:24)

stormy disse:


> uma ull o q é ao certo?



A ULL é uma upper level low, uma depressão em altura.

Compara o mapa de superficie (slp) com o mapa de altura (300hPa) e neste último vês que existem algumas ULL's no Atlântico.
http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/slp_00.gif (slp)
http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/3hh_00.gif (300 hPa)

Para as detectares no satélite geralmente tens que recorrer ao vapor de água:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/tatl/loop-wv.html

As ULL (tal  como as TUTT -Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough) a maior parte das vezes são muito prejudiciais aos ciclone tropicais devido ao aumento do windshear que provocam, o ano de 2006 por exemplo foi muito calmo quanto a furacões devido à abundância delas. Mas há casos mais raros em que as próprias ULL's evoluem para uma depressão tropical, mas são casos muito especificos e gealmente muito cedo ou muito tarde na época ciclónica e com uma génese complexa.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2008 às 09:24)

No Atlântico o 94L parece mais bem organizado esta manhã. Uma passagem do Quikscat indica uma circulação fechada nos niveis baixos pelo que isto provavelmente já é uma depressão tropical.







No entanto o NHC parece esperar que as condições não sejam favoráveis e provavelmente vão esperar mais algum tempo para ver a persistência do sistema.



> SHOWER ACTIVITY CONTINUES WITH AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT
> 1000 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  ALTHOUGH
> ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE ONLY MARGINALLY FAVORABLE...SOME
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS
> ...


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2008 às 23:17)

Para quem vai para as Caraíbas nesta altura é sempre complicado devido à instabilidade. Eu custumo ir nos fins de Setembro e tenho tido sorte. Para quem vai agora não desmotivem, pois o facto de entrar dentro uma àgua cristalina com 30 graus é algo indescritivel. Até 15 de Setembro é sempre o mais critico pelo que percebi.


----------



## Hoobit (20 Ago 2008 às 23:37)

Aqui deixo umas fotos na Jamaica no ano passado para não desanimarem


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 08:20)

Hoobit disse:


> Até 15 de Setembro é sempre o mais critico pelo que percebi.



Para sermos rigorosos, o pico da época é a 10 de Setembro, conforme podem ver aqui no tópico da climatologia e normalmente o período mais activo vai de meados de Agosto a meados de Outubro. Mas isto é a climatologia, por vezes não quer dizer nada, pode-se ir em Julho e ter azar e pode-se ir no pico da época e não haver nada. Em termos de climatologia por exemplo ela diz-nos que a zona do México é mais complicada em Setembro do que em Agosto, mas por exemplo o ano passado um dos maiores furacões do ano (Dean) afectou o México e foi em Agosto. Este mês de Agosto até ao momento tem sido excelente para o México e o ano passado tinha sido stressante com um categoria 5 a fazer landfall em Quintana Roo próximo da fronteira com o Belize.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2008 às 09:11)

No Atlântico para além da Fay o 94L não evoluiu mais e o NHC devido à ULL referida há dias atrás mantêm a probalidade de formação para os próximos 2 dias como baixa (cor amarela <20% de probalidade).



> SHOWER ACTIVITY WITH AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 1000
> MILES EAST OF THE WINDWARD ISLANDS REMAINS DISORGANIZED...AND ANY
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS IT
> MOVES WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH.
> ...



A outra pertubação que segue atrás do 94L não está sob vigilância oficial, penso que por estar para já demasiado embebida na ZCIT.

*Modelos*
Nos modelos a única coisa a salientar é o europeu ECMWF que vê a médio prazo (onde não há muita fiabilidade) um furacão que entraria no Mar das Caraíbas que parece nascer ou do 94L ou da outra pertubação que passaria por uma intensificação rápida no nordeste das Caraíbas.


*ECM a 31 de Agosto*






O GFS também tem um sistema que passaria ligeiramente a norte das Caraíbas e iria para os Açores, mas não seria nem o 94L nem a outra pertubação, seria uma nova que nasceria só daqui a 6 dias a SW de Cabo Verde. O GFS parece não querer desenvolver nenhuma das actuais pertubações.

Mas a tantos dias de distância não há fiabilidade nestas previsões ainda para mais por divergirem tanto dois modelos globais. Mas quando um modelo global como o ECM vê um "bicho" destes também não se pode ignorar. Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas para ver se foi um delírio do modelo pois o sistema parece bastante estranho, muito alargado.


----------



## Hoobit (21 Ago 2008 às 11:13)

Nestas alturas o tempo é sempre inconstante. Só espero que a última semana de Setembro seja calma e com muito sol


----------



## BuPa (21 Ago 2008 às 19:17)

Boa Tarde,
vou de lua de mel dia 20 de setembro de 2008 e gostava de saber se essa época é época de furacões, ou está previsto alguma coisa pra essa altura de setembro.
Gostava da vossa ajuda em relação a isso.
Fico à espera!


----------



## Redfish (21 Ago 2008 às 23:16)

Olá BuPa.
O mês de Setembro é por norma dos meses mais activos para a ocorrência deste tipo de fenomenos metereologicos, mas para obter mais informação e certezas só lá a partir do dia 10 de Setembro...


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2008 às 11:48)

No Atlântico a perturbação 94L parece estar na iminência de ser tornar uma depressão tropical, ou poderá mesmo já sê-lo. Mais logo haverá um voo de reconhecimento.



> SATELLITE IMAGERY...SURFACE OBSERVATIONS...AND RADAR DATA FROM THE
> NETHERLAND ANTILLES INDICATE THE LOW PRESSURE AREA OVER THE CENTRAL
> CARIBBEAN SEA IS BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED.  THIS SYSTEM COULD
> BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION AT ANY TIME AS IT MOVES
> ...




O movimento actual é para noroeste, se esse movimento se mantiver não assistiríamos nestes dias mais próximos a uma grande intensificação devido à interacção com a Hispaniola e Cuba. No entanto há bastante incerteza, com alguns modelos a indicarem um caminho não tanto para norte o que poderia ser problemático com mais tempo sobre a água. Mesmo um pequeno desvio evitando o Haiti pode significar um sistema mais potente. Mais logo teremos informação adicional com os dados do voo de reconhecimento.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2008 às 15:39)

No Atlântico formou-se a Depressão Tropical nº 7 a sul da Republica Dominicana.
Dentro de pouco tempo estará disponível a previsão oficial do NHC para o sistema.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2008 às 15:54)

Aqui está o primeiro aviso oficial do NHC. 








> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION SEVEN ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072008
> 1100 AM EDT MON AUG 25 2008
> 
> ...





Conforme os dados do voo de reconhecimento mais logo poderá vir a ser ainda hoje a Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV. O trajecto previsto é para noroeste e neste trajecto não deverá intensificar-se muito para além de Tempestade Tropical devido à interacção com Terra mas há alguma incerteza no trajecto como referi esta manhã e o NHC referiu agora na discussion:



> INITIAL MOTION IS ABOUT 305/13 ALTHOUGH RECENT IMAGES SUGGEST THAT
> THE MOTION MAY BE A BIT TO THE LEFT OF THIS VALUE.  *THERE IS AN
> UNUSUALLY LARGE SPREAD TO OUR TRACK MODEL GUIDANCE* THAT SEEMS TO BE
> THE RESULT OF TWO PRIMARY SCENARIOS FOR THE FUTURE MOTION OF THE
> ...


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2008 às 19:18)

Nas Caraíbas a sul da Republica Dominicana formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV*.

O seguimento do GUSTAV passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical GUSTAV (Atlântico 2008 #07)


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2008 às 09:57)

Aproveito para lançar uma pergunta:

Hoje na RTP falaram (não consegui perceber a fonte), que estão previstos mais 28 furacões este Verão. A existir esta previsão qual a fiabilidade da mesma?


----------



## ritagomes (26 Ago 2008 às 11:47)

No ano passado, por esta altura fui para a Republica Dominicana (logo depois do Dean). Os 8 dias em que lá estive o tempo esteve fenomenal... Só choveu uma noite torrencialmente.

Sexta-feira (dia 29) vou para Cuba (Havana e Varadero)... Estou um pouco aflita por causa do Gustav.  

Quanto tempo demorará o Gustav a chegar a Cuba?

Para além do Gustav existe mais alguma coisa a formar-se no Atlântico? 

Caso apanhe por lá alguma tempestade (espero bem que não), coloco aqui as fotos e os videos...


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2008 às 12:15)

vitamos disse:


> Hoje na RTP falaram (não consegui perceber a fonte), que estão previstos mais 28 furacões este Verão



Como já deves ter suspeitado e para variar a afirmação é falsa ou foi deturpada. Não existe nenhuma previsão de 28 furacões. 

As previsões sazonais da época tropical do Atlântico normalmente são apresentadas destas forma: Previsão de x ciclones tropicais com nome, do qual y são furacões e dentro desses, z são grande furacões (+cat3). É também normalmente indicado se esperam uma época normal, abaixo ou acima do normal. Algumas previsões também avançam com o ACE total da época (Accumulated Cyclone energy).

Se a RTP falou em 28, não estou a ver de onde pode ter vindo esse número, mas suspeito que andaram a fazer contas de somar em vez de subtrair. Ou seja, talvez tenham somado o total de sistemas com nome ao total de furacões, quando o total de furacões já está incluído no outro pois têm nome obviamente. 


Há diversas instituições a fazer previsão sazonal de furacões. Os que as fazem há mais tempo (1984) são a dupla Phil Klotzbach/Bill Gray da CSU. As previsões sazonais são bastante importantes nos EUA por causa do mercado segurador. Sejam ou não fiáveis, as seguradores necessitam sempre de qualquer coisa para fixar os prémios de seguros em determinadas regiões afectadas por ciclones tropicais. Para além de Phil Klotzbach e Bill Gray, o CPC da NOAA também faz previsão sazonal, há também uma empresa privada, a Tropical Storm Risk (TSR) e o ano passado o MetOffice também começou a fazer previsão sazonal mas este ano só vende a previsão, não é para o público em geral.

Podes ver todas as previsões aqui:
 Phil Klotzbach/Bill Gray
 NOAA CPC 
 MetOffice
 Tropical Storm Risk (TSR)


A titulo de exemplo, as previsões destes organismos (para toda a época) são:

CSU/Gray/Klotzbach  (5 Agosto) 17/9/5
NOAA (7 Agosto) 14-18/7-10/3-6
TSR (5 Agosto)  18.2/9.7/4.5
UKMO (18 Junho) 15





vitamos disse:


> A existir esta previsão qual a fiabilidade da mesma?



Algumas destas previsões em termos de normal, abaixo ou acima de normal, não tem sido más ao longo dos anos. Mas por exemplo 2006 foi uma grande barraca e 2007 foi razoável no global mas más para os EUA. Nos EUA tem havido muita polémica pois na sequência da época muito activa de 2005 os seguros subiram muito, e como algumas destas previsões apontavam para épocas também bastante activas em 2006 e 2007, e depois nem houve nenhum landfall de furacões nos EUA nesses anos (tirando o Humberto que foi Cat1 mesmo no landfall o ano passado), o ambiente era de quase revolta, havia até movimentos de cidadãos com vontade de processar os autores e/ou instituições deste tipo de previsões ou pedir a senadores a sua proibição. O CPC da NOAA não faz previsão de landfall nos EUA ao contrário de outros e explica que não são fiáveis, avisando sempre que este tipo de previsões são uma orientação para o global da época mas que não se pode pormenorizar determinado local.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2008 às 12:31)

Drica disse:
			
		

> Olá Vince sou novata neste site tive acesso pela pesquisa que fiz sobre furacões. Vou para a Republica Dominicana a 30 de Agosto e gostaria que me desses informações sobre a situação metereológica por lá. Obrigado






ritagomes disse:


> Sexta-feira (dia 29) vou para Cuba (Havana e Varadero)... Estou um pouco aflita por causa do Gustav.
> Quanto tempo demorará o Gustav a chegar a Cuba?



É possível que nem sequer consigas ir para Cuba no dia 29, o trajecto actual previsto para o Gustav é a sul de Cuba rumo ao golfo do México, mas Havana e Varadero estão dentro do cone de incerteza, dependendo do trajecto e intensidade que tiver, deverá afectar essas zonas de Cuba e até a própria operação dos aeroportos, mesmo passando um pouco afastado. Mas há ainda bastante incerteza no trajecto, se for um trajecto mais para sul seria bom para Cuba, mas por exemplo péssimo para o México. 






Talvez seja boa ideia começares a falar com a agência para confirmar se eles estão a acompanhar a situação e têm um plano B para pôr em prática caso o Gustav e as previsões evoluam da forma mais desfavorável. O mesmo conselho dou a quem for para o México até Domingo.

Daqui a uma hora vou publicar no tópico do GUSTAV uma análise detalhada da situação.


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2008 às 13:05)

Muito obrigado Vince...

De facto já suspeitava que era mais uma parvoíce deturpada


----------



## Carlos Araujo (26 Ago 2008 às 16:47)

Carlos Araujo disse:


> Vince,
> Obrigado pelo seu atento apoio e vou continuar a seguir-vos no meu portátil
> 
> Prometo filmar umas boas trovoadas e se os raios não queimarem a maquina, enviarei ao Forum.



Olá Vince,
Só para lhe agradecer o apoio antes das minhas ferias no Mexico. Bem tentei procurar umas trovoadas para lhe trazer as fotos, em Tulum e  Xel-Ha, mas só deu bom tempo.

Desta vez tivesse sorte e conforme meu voto no v/ forum de previsao, a 2ª quinzena de Agosto, parece ter mais emoção quanto a furacões e tempestades.

No dia do 3º aniversário da MeteoPT não podia deixar de vos desejar parabéns e este forum é de facto uma demonstração de competência voluntariosa muito tranquilizante para quem viaja.

No inicio de janeiro voltarei ao Caribe, mas vou continuar a visitar os v/ foruns.

Bem hajam


----------



## RuteM (26 Ago 2008 às 22:32)

Olá Vince!
Precisava da sua ajuda! Vou sábado para a República Dominicana e gostava de saber se posso estar descnasada quanto a furacões, até porque neste momento anda por aquelas zonas o furacão Gustav!
Desde já obrigada pelo seu trabalho e por este fórum magnífico!


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2008 às 11:24)

Drica disse:
			
		

> sou novata neste site tive acesso pela pesquisa que fiz sobre furacões. Vou para a Republica Dominicana a 30 de Agosto e gostaria que me desses informações sobre a situação metereológica por lá. Obrigado





RuteM disse:


> Vou sábado para a República Dominicana e gostava de saber se posso estar descansada quanto a furacões, até porque neste momento anda por aquelas zonas o furacão Gustav!
> Desde já obrigada pelo seu trabalho e por este fórum magnífico!




O Gustav afecta  a Republica Dominicana nestes dias com bastante chuva nalgumas regiões, provavelmente algumas inundações, sobretudo o Oeste, mas sem causar destruição por exemplo provocada pelo vento.

Neste momento no Atlântico existem além do Gustav duas outras zonas sob vigilância, o 95L e outra a Oeste de Cabo Verde ao qual não foi atribúido nenhum número de Invest. 







O 95L em principio desloca-se para noroeste e o NHC dá-lhe 20-50% de hipotese de de desenvolver nas próximas 48 horas. Actualmente não tem um aspecto que mereça grandes preocupações. A outra perturbação (a Oeste de Cabo Verde) ontem estava marcada com o mesmo grau de probabilidade mas hoje o NHC baixou para <20% e está com aspecto bastante pior.

Isto são as perturbações concretas que existem. Olhando para o "futuro", a bola de cristal dos modelos, as coisas estão bastante confusas e nem sei se vale muito a pena olhar para eles a mais do que 3 dias. 

Alguns deles de facto mostram actividade, por exemplo o modelo GFS mostra uma nova perturbação que sairia de África nos próximo dias e se tornaria um ciclone tropical que rumaria às Caraíbas. 

Mas estamos a falar da "imaginação" dos modelos e não de coisas que já existem de alguma forma, mal ou bem organizadas. O GFS parece-me completamente perdido desde há uns dias para cá, ele chegou a perder o rasto do Gustav nalgumas saídas e este chegou a furacão com 992hPa o que é bastante surpreendente num modelo importante como o GFS, e mesmo agora continua a não ter o Gustav muito bem definido no modelo.

*GFS a 168 horas (3 Setembro)*






Outro modelo, o ECM, parece um pouco "endiabrado" demais (já com a Temp.Tropical Fay também foi assim), além do Gustav desenvolve o 95L acima referido tornando-se este um ciclone a norte de Cuba/leste da Florida. Além disso desenvolveria um outro ciclone que iria mais para norte evitando as Caraíbas, presumo que será a mesma coisa que o GFS põe em direcção às Caraíbas.

*ECMWF a 168 horas (3 Setembro)*






Tudo bastante confuso e que para já não merece grande crédito, coisas concretas são as que mencionei no início, estas previsões a 168 horas não estão dentro do prazo em que há um mínimo de fiabilidade, são um indicativo da altura do ano em que estamos, a mais activa no Atlântico, os modelos desenvolvem muita coisa mas apenas uma ou outra acaba por conseguir.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 11:38)

No Atlântico a partir do 95L formou-se a *Depressão Tropical nº8*
Esteve bem o modelo ECMWF que desde há uns dias que previa isto.






Está previsto evoluir para Tempestade Tropical ainda hoje e para Furacão no Domingo, o trajecto nos próximos dias é para noroeste mas depois com mais componente de oeste, talvez comece mesmo a virar para sul mas isso já é a muitos dias e já fora da fiabilidade das previsões. O ECMWF fá-lo descer, para as Bahamas a norte de Cuba entrando na Florida.


----------



## Redfish (28 Ago 2008 às 13:47)

Parece que o Atlantico está com bastante actividade.
Certamente mais tempestades se irão formar.
A acompanhar.....


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 15:48)

No Atlântico a partir do 95L/DT8 formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical HANNA*.

O seguimento da HANNA passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical HANNA (Atlântico 2008 #08)


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2008 às 21:26)

Segundo o ECMWF a médio prazo a 240 horas já mostra um novo furacão que seria o IKE, mas a esta distância ainda tudo pode mudar, mas o ECMWF tem sido aquele que tem acertado ultimamente.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2008 às 00:03)

De facto o Atlântico está muito activo, de qualquer forma é preciso ter cuidado com os modelos. O GFS está realmente completamente perdido com o Gustav, ainda continua, o ECM lidou muito melhor com ele, mas por exemplo com a Fay foi uma desgraça em termos de intensidade. O ECM desenvolve muito a Hanna mas ela ainda tem um obstáculo (ULL) importante pela frente, etc. Noutro sistema se calhar já acontece o inverso, está melhor o GFS e mal o ECM.

Eu já repeti muitas vezes que no Tempo Tropical tudo o que seja mais do que uns 3-5 dias é muito arriscado, e um mapa de um modelo a mais de uma semana é inútil, não serve para tranquilizar nem para preocupar.

Por exemplo, nos EUA há obviamente grande preocupação em saber onde vai o Gustav fazer landfall depois de andar no Golfo do México. Todos querem uma resposta. E o NHC simplesmente diz que agora não sabe, que é impossível saber, a tantos dias pode ser da Florida ao Texas. E essa é que é a realidade, apesar de todo o progresso tecnológico e de conhecimento ainda temos que ser humildes perante a natureza que não conseguimos prever como seria ideal.



> ..THE CONSENSUS HAS BARELY BUDGED AND THE
> NEW OFFICIAL TRACK FORECAST IS VERY SIMILAR TO THE PREVIOUS ONE.
> SINCE TRACK FORECASTS ARE ALWAYS SUBJECT TO LARGE ERRORS AT 3-5
> DAYS...AND ESPECIALLY GIVEN THE NOTABLE MODEL SPREAD OVER THE GULF
> ...



A forma como as previsões oficiais lidam com isso é com o cone de incerteza. Há um trajecto oficialmente previsto, mas qualquer local do A ou B pode ser o destino final, sendo que esse Cone vai também evoluindo com o passar dos dias e a sua largura tem a ver com a incerteza que existe.


----------



## Goncabm (29 Ago 2008 às 00:46)

Olá Vince,
antes de mais muitos parabéns pelo trabalho desenvolvido.

Gostava de saber se me consegue ajudar, em algumas questõe, já que sou novato nestas coisas.

Estou a pensar em ir para as Caraibas no final de Setembro 28/29 ou no principio de Outubro 1/2.

Ora aqui vão as minhas questões:
1ª- Este ano está prevista muita ou pouca actividades de furacões para esta altura do ano? Ou se contam com um ano de muita actividade?

2ª- Mexico, Rep. Dominicana ou Jamaica, algum destes paises é geralmente menos afectado por furacões, ou tem uma menor probabilidade de ser afectado nesta altura Set/Out ?


Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2008 às 01:24)

Goncabm disse:


> Ora aqui vão as minhas questões:
> 1ª- Este ano está prevista muita ou pouca actividades de furacões para esta altura do ano? Ou se contam com um ano de muita actividade?



As previsões apontavam para um ano acima do normal e de facto está a ser até ao momento uma época acima do normal. Neste post da página anterior há diversas previsões e respectivos links:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...acoes-atlantico-2008-a-1877-13.html#post82380




Goncabm disse:


> 2ª- Mexico, Rep. Dominicana ou Jamaica, algum destes paises é geralmente menos afectado por furacões, ou tem uma menor probabilidade de ser afectado nesta altura Set/Out ?



Neste tópico encontra a resposta para essas perguntas:
 Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico 

Dos países que referiu, por exemplo a Rep.Dominicana costuma ser menos afectada em Outubro porque a chamada época de Cabo Verde (devido aos furacões que são oriundos  dessa zona) costuma acabar mais cedo do que o restante época no Atlântico. No entanto não se deve encarar a climatologia como uma certeza absoluta, apenas como uma orientação. Pode sempre haver excepções.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Ago 2008 às 01:45)

Vince disse:


> De facto o Atlântico está muito activo...
> 
> ... nos EUA há obviamente grande preocupação em saber onde vai o Gustav fazer landfall depois de andar no Golfo do México. Todos querem uma resposta. E o NHC simplesmente diz que agora não sabe, que é impossível saber, a tantos dias pode ser da Florida ao Texas.
> 
> A forma como as previsões oficiais lidam com isso é com o cone de incerteza. Há um trajecto oficialmente previsto, mas qualquer local do A ou B pode ser o destino final, sendo que esse Cone vai também evoluindo com o passar dos dias e a sua largura tem a ver com a incerteza que existe...




Assim é que é falar.
Assim se diz o que tem que ser dito.
Bravo Vince, pela tua dedicação no trabalho que diariamente nos presenteias.
Aqui e noutros tópicos.

Mesmo sabendo que o tempo tropical (incluindo as trajectórias das tempestades tropicais) é  mais incerto ainda  de prever,
começa a haver  o receio que Gustav venha tentar encontrar a sua amada Katrina por terras de New Orleans, precisamente há 3 anos naufragada .
Seria coincidência tal,mas cada vez mais, a região se situa próxima do centro do tal cone de incerteza em que haverá landfall nos estados do sul.
Para já,há más notícias do Haiti.
Em seguida, iremos ver de que forma a Jamaica resistiu.
Depois, veremos como a parte Oeste de Cuba se irá safar (ou não) de mais uma investida ,mais um ataque tropical extremo.
Amanhã saberemos mais deste preocupante Gustav...
Para seguir tudo ,no sítio do costume:
-AQUI...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2008 às 17:20)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Não sei se estou a colocar isto no local correcto, mas  encontrei mais uma ferramenta muito completa para seguir furacões, utilizando o Google Earth. Não sei se é novidade, provavelmente já muitos conhecem, mas basta clicar em http://www.gearthblog.com/kmfiles/gebweather.kmz e abre-se no google earth um Local Temporário (que depois podem gravar nos Locais) com muitas opções para o seguimento em tempo real de furacões, onde se inclui o Gustav...


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2008 às 21:50)

No Atlântico para além do Gustav e da Hanna apenas há para referir o *97L* na zona de Cabo verde. Esta manhã parecia bem organizado embora à tarde a convecção tenha diminuído bastante. Nos próximos dias as condições mantêm-se algo favoráveis e o NHC dá +50% de probabilidade de formação de uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Ithaka (31 Ago 2008 às 12:58)

Bom dia Vince,
Muitos parabéns pelo vosso trabalho, continua a ser do melhor. O ano passado ajudaram-me bastante, antes de ir para a Republica Dominicana.

Tenho uns amigos meus que vão de Lua de Mel para o México dia 9 Setembro, e como é normal estão com um pouco de receio em viajar. Estão a pensar mudar o destino, e ir ao México em outra altura.
O que aconselhas? Achas que nessas datas vai haver problemas no México, a nivel de Furacões?

Cumprimentos,
Milene Cunha


----------



## Agreste (31 Ago 2008 às 14:57)

Ithaka disse:


> Bom dia Vince,
> Muitos parabéns pelo vosso trabalho, continua a ser do melhor. O ano passado ajudaram-me bastante, antes de ir para a Republica Dominicana.
> 
> Tenho uns amigos meus que vão de Lua de Mel para o México dia 9 Setembro, e como é normal estão com um pouco de receio em viajar. Estão a pensar mudar o destino, e ir ao México em outra altura.
> ...



1º - O México é um bocadinho grande!  Acapulco (Pacífico), Riviera Maia/Cancun/Cozumel (Atlântico) são os destinos mais populares apesar de existirem outros...

2º - É melhor esperares por 4ª/5ª feira. Estamos no momento em que o Atlântico tropical é mais efervescente e é preciso estar mais perto da altura da viagem para acertar na previsão. Neste momento a maior preocupação que podes ter é acompanhares a tempestade tropical «Hanna» que está noutro tópico de seguimento. A «Hanna» está do lado norte das ilhas das caraíbas (em frente às Bahamas) e não tem tido grande evolução, mas nunca fiando. Este ano as tempestades teem tido um comportamento um pouco estranho. A «Bertha» foi dada como morta algumas vezes e andou 20 dias a vaguear no Atlântico. A «Faye» atravessou a Florida 2 vezes...


----------



## diana antunes (31 Ago 2008 às 20:14)

Olá para todos
Antes de mais agradeço o facto de existirem sites deste género  

Queria perguntar o seguinte: eu tenho viagem marcada para o méxico (riviera maya) no dia 5 de setembro. Gostaria de saber se alguém me poderia ajudar no sentido de saber se será ou não uma boa opção viajar nesta altura para lá, pois como temos vindo a saber pelas últimas noticias, há registos de tempestades. Gostaria de saber se poderá estar bom tempo. Muito obrigada pela ajuda !


----------



## farokinha (31 Ago 2008 às 23:32)

boa noite!

desde já quero dar os meus parabéns a este fórum pois é de bastante utilidade e que certamente irei seguir atentamente 

estou a pensar em ir para punta cana no dia 25 de outubro..da experiência que vocês têm, será ainda uma altura "mais sujeita" a furacões e tempestades tropicais? 

e em relação ao clima? terei de levar o guarda-chuva? 

muito obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## dunio9 (1 Set 2008 às 00:09)

boa noite, estive em punta cana faz agora 3 semanas, e por felicidade minha apanhei 7 dias debaixo de um calor a 36 º celsius, choveu somente um dia torrencialmente cerca de 15 minutos e depois um calor incrivel depois. quanto á sua situação como sou leigo na matéria sugiro que aguarde a resposta do Vince entre outros, todavia com tanto tempo de distância até á sua ida nao é fácil fazer uma previsão.


----------



## farokinha (1 Set 2008 às 00:39)

dunio9 disse:


> ..todavia com tanto tempo de distância até á sua ida nao é fácil fazer uma previsão.



concordo plenamente, nem esperaria outra resposta 

apenas gostaria de saber como costuma ser o tempo por lá nessa data!

já estive em punta cana duas vezes..ambas em julho e, à excepção de um dia, das duas vezes esteve sempre muito bom o tempo


----------



## rufer (1 Set 2008 às 01:38)

farokinha disse:


> boa noite!
> 
> desde já quero dar os meus parabéns a este fórum pois é de bastante utilidade e que certamente irei seguir atentamente
> 
> ...



Eu já estive em Punta Cana nessa altura e apanhei um tempo óptimo. Apanhei apenas uma chuvada ou 2 daquelas rápidas. No entanto é possível que ainda exista algum risco nessa altura. Mas a esta distância é impossivel qualquer previsão. Na altura em que lá estive tinha passado recentemente um furacão e ainda se notavam estragos (árvores caídas e pontes destruídas). O risco nessa altura será menor do que agora. Mas estamos a falar de condições e fenómenos meteorológicos, por isso. Quando se estiver a aproximar a data, é que se pode perceber alguma coisa. É ir acompanhando o forum. Cumprimentos


----------



## farokinha (1 Set 2008 às 14:56)

rufer disse:


> É ir acompanhando o forum. Cumprimentos



é algo que certamente irei fazer...obrigado


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 15:31)

No Atlântico a partir do 97L formou-se a *Depressão Tropical nº9*.







Dentro de pouco tempo o NHC disponibilizará a previsão oficial, mas penso que a previsão apontará para Tempestade Tropical nos próximos dias com trajecto de WNW.
De África saiu outra pertubação (99L) com bons sinais de organização. Logo à noite farei uma análise detalhada de todas estas situações.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2008 às 15:40)

Vince disse:


> No Atlântico a partir do 97L formou-se a *Depressão Tropical nº9*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Malta...

E é tambem de salientar a nova formação, embora fraca que ja esta a ser monitorada pela NOAA a noroeste da DT#9...

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/two_atl.gif

Que actividade no ATlantico... a muito que nao vejo nada assim!!

E a massa pastosa que saiu igualmente da onda tropical que se encontra nas canarias tambem parece ser interessante...embora a convectividade seja baixa...

O Atlantico esta em alta e é para continuar... 

ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM 
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
800 AM EDT MON SEP 1 2008

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON HURRICANE
GUSTAV...LOCATED OVER THE GULF OF MEXICO ABOUT 150 MILES
SOUTHEAST OF LAFAYETTE LOUISIANA...AND ON TROPICAL STORM
HANNA...LOCATED ABOUT 90 MILES NORTH-NORTHEAST OF THE
SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS.

1. SATELLITE IMAGERY INDICATES THAT A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD BE
FORMING ABOUT HALFWAY BETWEEN AFRICA AND THE LESSER ANTILLES. IF
THIS TREND CONTINUES...ADVISORIES WILL BE INITIATED LATER TODAY. 
THIS SYSTEM IS MOVING WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH. 

2. A STRONG TROPICAL WAVE HAS EMERGED OFF THE WEST COAST OF AFRICA
AND IS SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES SOUTHEAST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.
THIS SYSTEM IS SHOWING SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION...AND A TROPICAL
DEPRESSION COULD FORM DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES
WESTWARD AT 15 TO 20 MPH.

3. AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER LOCATED ABOUT 250 MILES EAST OF THE
LEEWARD ISLANDS IS PRODUCING DISORGANIZED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 
ALTHOUGH SURFACE PRESSURES ARE LOW...UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE NOT
FAVORABLE FOR SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM AS MOVES
SLOWLY WESTWARD. 

4. AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER LOCATED ABOUT 700 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST
OF BERMUDA IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.  DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM...IF ANY...WILL BE SLOW
TO OCCUR AS IT MOVES TOWARD THE NORTHWEST AT 10 TO 15 MPH. 

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.

$$ 
FORECASTER RHOME/AVILA


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 22:34)

No Atlântico a partir do 97L/DT#9 formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical IKE*.

O seguimento do IKE passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Set 2008 às 05:49)

...E com tanta actividade no Atlântico ,pois que atrás de Ike  lá vem mais gente:
-Josefhine já se perfila para entrar em cena neste Setembro que ameaça ser revolto no Atlântico com  muita notícia ,muita prosa escrita e  muito seguimento
nos países envolvidos/afectados ,mas também por aqui ,claro está, que não nos escapa nada.
Preparai-vos Vince:- Teréis ao que tudo indica,um  Setembro em cheio para 
muita análise,muita expectativa e actividade contínua.
Há Setembros assim...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2008 às 10:14)

O Atlântico fervilha de actividade!!!! Será que ainda vão aparecer mais.....???? A tendência estará lá!!!








_ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM 
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
200 AM EDT TUE SEP 2 2008

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON TROPICAL
STORM GUSTAV...LOCATED INLAND ABOUT 30 MILES WEST OF ALEXANDRIA
LOUISIANA...ON HURRICANE HANNA...LOCATED ABOUT 50 MILES
EAST-NORTHEAST OF GREAT INAGUA ISLAND IN THE SOUTHEASTERN
BAHAMAS...AND ON TROPICAL STORM IKE...LOCATED ABOUT 1300 MILES EAST
OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS.

1. A STRONG WESTWARD-MOVING TROPICAL WAVE...ACCOMPANIED BY A
WELL-DEFINED LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM...IS CENTERED OVER THE FAR EASTERN
ATLANTIC ABOUT 200 MILES SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.
THE SYSTEM CONTINUES TO SHOW SIGNS OF DEVELOPING INTO A TROPICAL
DEPRESSION...AND IF THIS TREND CONTINUES...THEN ADVISORIES WILL BE
INITIATED AT 5 AM AST.

2. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 275 MILES EAST OF THE
NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS IS PRODUCING VERY LIMITED SHOWER
ACTIVITY...AND IS SHOWING NO SIGNS OF DEVELOPMENT. 

3. AN ELONGATED AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER LOCATED ABOUT 725 MILES EAST
OF BERMUDA IS SHOWING NO SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION. DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
SYSTEM...IF ANY...SHOULD BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS IT MOVES GENERALLY
NORTHWARD. 

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.

PUBLIC ADVISORIES ON IKE ARE ISSUED UNDER WMO HEADER WTNT34 AND
UNDER AWIPS HEADER MIATCPAT4. FORECAST/ADVISORIES ON IKE ARE ISSUED
UNDER WMO HEADER WTNT24 AND UNDER AWIPS HEADER MIATCMAT4.

$$ 
FORECASTER STEWART/PASCH_


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 10:46)

É isso, o Atlântico ferve








Em Cabo Verde a partir do 99L formou-se a *Depressão Tropical nº10*.
Está previsto tornar-se ainda hoje a Tempestade Tropical Josephine e possívelmente um Furacão a partir de sábado, embora isso já seja no final do período de confiança das previsões do NHC.

*Depressão Tropical nº 10*













> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 020834
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...




*Seguimento*

O seguimento individual das várias Tempestades com nome está a ser feito nos tópicos dedicados, ao qual se deverá juntar hoje um novo para a DT10, futura Josephine.

 Gustav
 Hanna
 Ike


----------



## numicoca (2 Set 2008 às 12:48)

Boas, 
Antes de mais muitos parabéns pelo forum. Vou de lua de mel dia 29 de setembro para punta cana e gostaria de saber se é muito arriscado ou não. Ainda apanharei algum furacão? ou a pior fase já terá passado?
Agradecia que me ajudassem.
Muito obrigado


----------



## psm (2 Set 2008 às 13:09)

De salientar as enormes quantidades de precipitação que estão ocorrer nas ilhas do sul de Cabo Verde provocadas pela depressão tropical 10.


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2008 às 13:49)

Gostava de deixar um aparte neste tópico mais generalista de acompanhamento de Furacões no Atlântico!

É de salientar o destaque que começa a ser dado na comunicação social a este tipo de fenómenos. É certo que esta época está a ser agitada, mas nota-se uma maior preocupação (e não foi só com o Gustav) em falar do que vai acontecendo no Atlântico e até já vi preocupação de tentar mostrar às populações como se forma um furacão e mais alguns pormenores técnicos acerca deste tipo de manifestações da natureza. Certo que o MeteoPT tem feito, a meu ver, um importante trabalho ao serviço dos cidadãos relativamente a esta temática, mas é sempre importante que outros meios de grande visibilidade o façam... preferencialmente com o rigor que também nós gostamos de ter por aqui


----------



## ajcd (2 Set 2008 às 13:57)

boas, desde de inicio de Agosto que tenho estado a acompanhar o vosso fórum, e estão de parabéns.. uma enorme ajuda para quem vai de ferias é pouco entendedor no assunto (como é o meu caso). Vou para punta cana dia 13 de setembro, e dado as circunstancias de tanta agitação no Atlântico estou preocupado, sei que ainda e cedo para poderem dizer alguma coisa, mas... existe motivos para me alertar ? 

obrigado e continuem com o bom trabalho


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 16:17)

A Depressão Tropical nº10 próxima de Cabo Verde foi classificada como *Tempestade Tropical JOSEPHINE*
O seguimento passa a ser feito no tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical  JOSEPHINE (Atlântico 2008 #10)


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2008 às 21:34)

A agitação no NHC é tão grande como no atlântico. Agora só apontam as perturbações desenvolvidas. As áreas potenciais desapareceram...  

Ai setembro, setembro...


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 23:42)

Agreste disse:


> A agitação no NHC é tão grande como no atlântico. Agora só apontam as perturbações desenvolvidas. As áreas potenciais desapareceram...



O 98L foi novamente descontinuado e o 90L deve estar para breve, como podes ver na imagem em baixo são condições muito hostis (windshear) que estão a afectar hoje severamente a Hanna, que por ser mais forte deverá sobreviver, mas o pequeno vórtice que havia no 90L não deve ter hipóteses ainda para mais com a Hanna a não sair daquele local a norte do Haiti.


----------



## psm (2 Set 2008 às 23:58)

Neste momento está uma enorme e energética onda tropical a sul da Mauritanea e  que cobre todo o Senegal.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 10:44)

Situação no Atlântico







*Seguimento*

O seguimento individual e análise detalhada das várias Tempestades com nome está a ser feito nos tópicos dedicados:

 Tempestade Tropical  JOSEPHINE
 Tempestade Tropical  IKE
 Tempestade Tropical HANNA


*Para os que tem férias marcadas para Republica Dominicana, Cuba e Jamaica para os próximos dias recomendo para já o acompanhamento com bastante atenção da evolução do IKE no respectivo tópico.*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 11:03)

Essa onda que estava a verificar no sat IM, esta mais a norte do que o normal... será que iremos ter alguma surpresa??

Com tanta actividade no Atlantico (e vem mais) nada calha a nos a nao ser frentes???

Nem uma Extra-Tropical... bah... Agora é de aproveitar visto que o AA abriu caminho...


----------



## skywalkerdh (3 Set 2008 às 18:52)

> *Para os que tem férias marcadas para Republica Dominicana, Cuba e Jamaica para os próximos dias recomendo para já o acompanhamento com bastante atenção da evolução do IKE no respectivo tópico.*



boas sou novo no forum !!!
tenho viagem marcada para punta cana !!!
mas para 13 de setembro ,ike nessa altura ja tera passado julgo !
mas josephine poderá muito bem andar na area não é ?







que vos parece ?


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 20:03)

ajcd disse:


> boas, desde de inicio de Agosto que tenho estado a acompanhar o vosso fórum, e estão de parabéns.. uma enorme ajuda para quem vai de ferias é pouco entendedor no assunto (como é o meu caso). Vou para punta cana dia 13 de setembro, e dado as circunstancias de tanta agitação no Atlântico estou preocupado, sei que ainda e cedo para poderem dizer alguma coisa, mas... existe motivos para me alertar ?
> 
> obrigado e continuem com o bom trabalho







skywalkerdh disse:


> boas sou novo no forum !!!
> tenho viagem marcada para punta cana !!!
> mas para 13 de setembro ,ike nessa altura ja tera passado julgo !
> mas josephine poderá muito bem andar na area não é ?
> ...



Sim, o IKE estaria já no próximo sábado em princípio a norte da Rep.Dominicana, para já não se sabendo com muita certeza realmente aonde, se pouco, nada ou muito afastado.
Quanto à Josephine terá uma vida complicada pela frente, e no pior cenário julgo que chegaria lá um pouco antes, lá para dia 11 ou 12, mas o mais provável é não constituir problema. Pelo menos para já é essa ideia que se tem das previsões mas requer sempre acompanhamento pois as coisas vão mudando com o tempo.

Mas o mais provável  no vosso caso (13 Setembro) é até lá surgir outra coisa nova para seguir que não estas, vão passando por aqui.


----------



## Dé11 (3 Set 2008 às 22:29)

Olá a todos!!
Depois de muito pesquisar na internet finalmente encontrei este forum...Tenho viagem marcada para o méxico, riviera maya para a próxima segunda feira(dia8), gostaria que me ajudassem a perceber o q q posso esperar, uma vez que n entendi muito bem daquilo q li anteriormente no forum

Os meus agradecimentos desde já.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 22:42)

Dé11 disse:


> Olá a todos!!
> Depois de muito pesquisar na internet finalmente encontrei este forum...Tenho viagem marcada para o méxico, riviera maya para a próxima segunda feira(dia8), gostaria que me ajudassem a perceber o q q posso esperar, uma vez que n entendi muito bem daquilo q li anteriormente no forum
> 
> Os meus agradecimentos desde já.



Dos sistemas actuais no Atlântico nenhum deles constitui à partida problema para  a Riviera, só uma alteração surreal na previsão do agora Furacão IKE cruzando este Cuba e continuando a descer de latitude. Cenário altamente improvável, mas nunca se deve dizer impossível nos trópicos.  Mas a tendência das previsões é precisamente a oposta, a norte de Cuba ele começar a curvar para a direita, como poderá ver no último post do tópico do IKE. Há ainda a Josephine que para já ainda tem o futuro algo incerto para especular a médio/longo prazo.

Para além destes, no futuro, não há nada até 7 dias a aparecer nos modelos que pudesse afectar o México. Mas pode sempre surgir algo de novo. Mas para já nada.


----------



## Dé11 (3 Set 2008 às 23:03)

ah ok muito obrigada, mas mesmo assim acho que não me vou livrar de uns dias de chuva, pelo menos foi o q vi em previsões de outros sites.

Obrigada


----------



## Mima (4 Set 2008 às 00:03)

Dé11 disse:


> ah ok muito obrigada, mas mesmo assim acho que não me vou livrar de uns dias de chuva, pelo menos foi o q vi em previsões de outros sites.
> 
> Obrigada




Olá!
Também sou nova por aqui e também conheci este site este ano. Deu-me muito jeito, porque em Agosto estive no México e também ia com receio dos furacões. No entanto, apanhei um tempo espectacular!  Quando fui também vi alguns sites e seguia as previsões metereológicas. Segundo os sites que consultei todos os dias ia chover, ia mesmo conformada com isso. Pois olha que não apanhei um único dia de chuva! Por isso, pode ser que te livres dos dias de chuva e que apanhes um tempo espectacular como eu.


----------



## jmap (4 Set 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical  JOSEPHINE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*

Olá
Parabens pelo forum!
Depois de conhecer este forum, por acaso, e como vou de férias para Cabo Verde (Ilha do Sal) no dia 12 de Setembro com as minhas filhas, gostava de saber se existe para essa altura algum problema com furacões ou tempestades.
Desde já muito obrigado por qualquer informação que me possam disponibilizar!

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## celia alves (4 Set 2008 às 15:33)

Mima disse:


> Olá!
> Também sou nova por aqui e também conheci este site este ano. Deu-me muito jeito, porque em Agosto estive no México e também ia com receio dos furacões. No entanto, apanhei um tempo espectacular!  Quando fui também vi alguns sites e seguia as previsões metereológicas. Segundo os sites que consultei todos os dias ia chover, ia mesmo conformada com isso. Pois olha que não apanhei um único dia de chuva! Por isso, pode ser que te livres dos dias de chuva e que apanhes um tempo espectacular como eu.



ola fiz a minha inscrição hoje não sei muito bem como funciona,já fui a Cuba e ao México e apanhei sempre bom tempo, agora dia 1 de Outubro vou a Samana na RD mas estou com muito medo de apanhar algum furação ou chuva,alguem me pode tranquilizar em relação ao tempo, já agora alguem conhece o hotel grand bahia principe cayocoa agradeço opinião , obrigada


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 16:38)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical  JOSEPHINE (Atlântico 2008 #10)*



jmap disse:


> Olá
> Parabens pelo forum!
> Depois de conhecer este forum, por acaso, e como vou de férias para Cabo Verde (Ilha do Sal) no dia 12 de Setembro com as minhas filhas, gostava de saber se existe para essa altura algum problema com furacões ou tempestades.
> Desde já muito obrigado por qualquer informação que me possam disponibilizar!
> ...



Apesar de nascerem nessa região muitos furacões, Cabo Verde por norma não costuma ser afectada por eles pois não tiverem tempo de se intensificar a ponto de serem realmente perigosos. Só à medida que se progridem para Oeste afastando-se de Cabo verde é que se vão intensificando.

Mas uma vez ou outra são afectados mais directamente pelo menos por uma depressão ou tempestade tropical mais próxima que deixam bastante chuva mas que não se compara com os efeitos de um Furacão por exemplo.

Quanto a previsões, é um local muito difícil de fazer previsões, porque é zona de passagem de muitas perturbações associadas à Zona de convergência inter tropical, trovoadas e chuva, umas vezes mais rápidas, outras vezes mais persistentes. São algumas destas perturbações que por vezes estão na origem de furacões que depois afectam as Caraíbas ou os EUA por exemplo. A maioria dessas perturbações são típicas do clima dessa região nesta altura do ano. Mas prevê-las é muito complicado. Só mesmo na véspera.



celia alves disse:


> ola fiz a minha inscrição hoje não sei muito bem como funciona,já fui a Cuba e ao México e apanhei sempre bom tempo, agora dia 1 de Outubro vou a Samana na RD mas estou com muito medo de apanhar algum furação ou chuva,alguem me pode tranquilizar em relação ao tempo, já agora alguem conhece o hotel grand bahia principe cayocoa agradeço opinião , obrigada



Para 1 de Outubro ainda falta muito tempo, só mesmo na semana que anteceder a partida valerá a pena começar a passar por aqui para ver o que poderá existir.


----------



## ajcd (4 Set 2008 às 23:45)

mais uma preocupação para quem vai para a zona das caraíbas:







Para já não à perigo, deixa lá ver as próximas 48 horas .


----------



## mariawebber (5 Set 2008 às 01:15)

*Paraiso ou inferno?*

Olá! Em outubro (de 05 a 21) estarei viajando com uma amiga para Jamaica e Cuba, e estamos um tanto quanto preocupadas com a temporada de furacões. Nunca havíamos antes lido sobre o assunto e para principiantes as informações chegam a assustar! Encontramos este site que já nos esclareceu muitas dúvidas, mas devido a nossa inexperiência gostaríamos de uma ajudinha.
Vcs acham que há chances de uma viagem segura ou a previsão não é boa?
Na Jamaica e Cuba existem lugares mais seguros, abrigos, etc para nos alojar e proteger se precisar?
Mudamos de roteiro ou seguimos firme e fortes?????

Obrigado!!!!


----------



## adiabático (5 Set 2008 às 01:38)

*Re: Paraiso ou inferno?*



mariawebber disse:


> Olá! Em outubro (de 05 a 21) estarei viajando com uma amiga para Jamaica e Cuba, e estamos um tanto quanto preocupadas com a temporada de furacões. Nunca havíamos antes lido sobre o assunto e para principiantes as informações chegam a assustar! Encontramos este site que já nos esclareceu muitas dúvidas, mas devido a nossa inexperiência gostaríamos de uma ajudinha.
> Vcs acham que há chances de uma viagem segura ou a previsão não é boa?
> Na Jamaica e Cuba existem lugares mais seguros, abrigos, etc para nos alojar e proteger se precisar?
> Mudamos de roteiro ou seguimos firme e fortes?????
> ...



Mariawebber, força e firmeza e umas férias inesquecíveis é o que vos desejo!

Caros amigos, não escrevo há meses mas nunca deixei de vos acompanhar lá de Luanda. Quebro o "silêncio" só para desafinar a orquestra de preocupações estivais que assentou arraiais aqui no "tropical". Não me parece que um furacão seja coisa para estragar umas férias, a menos que se tenha o azar de este "passar" pelo nosso destino exactamente no dia da viagem de ida... Caso em que provavelmente a viagem seria adiada e perderíamos a própria passagem da tempestade - seria o cúmulo do azar. É uma pena que os furacões, como toda a meteorologia, sejam dados à imprevisibilidade. Senão, seria fácil planear umas férias de baixíssimo orçamento num qualquer empreendimento turítico banal nas Caraíbas e "meter" no pacote toda essa emoção extra... sem pagar mais por isso!

O maior perigo destas tempestades é poderem-nos apanhar no sítio errado na altura errada. Não surgem de um momento para o outro e deslocam-se lentamente. Infelizmente para milhares de pessoas todos os anos, ou as suas sociedades não têm recursos, ou não têm vontade de evitar que a ocupação imprevidente do território ponha as suas vidas em risco.

Acho deviam existir "ciclonoscópios", umas gaiolas tipo as que o Cousteau usava para estar com os tubarões, para passar umas horas porreiritas a sentir a passagem do furacão, com o espectáculo a desenrolar-se na paisagem a toda a volta e sem nos expormos a demasiados riscos. Deviam também construir-se gaiolas anti-furacão nas marinas, cobrar imenso dinheiro aos iates para se abrigarem e usar-se as receitas na recuperação dos estragos causados pelo ciclone. Mais um produto regional inimitável a ser valorizado!!

Abraços a todos vocês e votos de longa vida ao Ike, ao Hannah e ao Josephine!


----------



## skywalkerdh (5 Set 2008 às 09:51)

ajcd disse:


> mais uma preocupação para quem vai para a zona das caraíbas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



não tou a ver onde ta !!!


----------



## skywalkerdh (5 Set 2008 às 09:52)

tera desaparecido durante esta noite ?


----------



## skywalkerdh (5 Set 2008 às 11:06)

"Elsewhere in the tropics 
The GFS model has considerably toned down its forecasts of tropical waves coming off the coast of Africa that develop. It now forecasts that just one new tropical storm will form over the next two weeks. "
by jeff master !!!
será mesmo ?
era muito bom mesmo!


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 12:03)

*Re: Paraiso ou inferno?*



mariawebber disse:


> Na Jamaica e Cuba existem lugares mais seguros, abrigos, etc para nos alojar e proteger se precisar?



Não sei que tipo de turismo vão fazer, se for turismo massificado em resorts de grandes cadeias hoteleiras estão sempre seguros, o profissionalismo é muito e nada há a temer, há planos de contingência rigorosos para isto tudo e quer Cuba quer Jamaica são países bem preparados, cada hotel sabe exactamente para onde levar os seus turistas muito antecipadamente. Cuba ainda há pouco tempo teve um terrível Categoria 5 e a devastação nas zonas mais afectadas foi significativa mas nem uma única pessoa ficou ferida ou morreu.

Se for um turismo menos massificado e andarem mais por vossa conta tem que ter mais cuidado, pois primeiro podem não ter acesso adequado a informação em tempo oportuno, segundo tem que se inteirar localmente para onde se devem dirigir em caso de tempestade.



mariawebber disse:


> Mudamos de roteiro ou seguimos firme e fortes?????



Acho que ninguém lhe pode dizer uma coisa ou outra, cabe a si esse tipo de decisão, isto é uma questão de ter sorte ou azar, a grande maioria tem sorte e uns poucos tem azar por estarem num local nos dias errados. Dê uma olhadela no tópico de climatologia também:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...a-da-epoca-de-furacoes-no-atlantico-2230.html


----------



## zara (5 Set 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Paraiso ou inferno?*

Olá bom dia

Descobri ontem este Forum e pareceu-me bastante interessante.

Tenho viagem marcada para a Riviera Maya com partida a 22 de Setembro? Estou um pouco preocupada com a agitação que se tem verificado nos últimos dias no mar das caraíbas? Acham que deva estar preocupada?

Obrigado.


----------



## byside (5 Set 2008 às 12:51)

boas zara.
no ano passado passei pelo mesmo e consultei este forum fabuloso milhares de vezes, mas há um site que também me ajudou bastante que foi este  http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
Espero ter ajudado.
Cumprimentos e boa viagem.


----------



## jribeiro (5 Set 2008 às 15:02)

*Re: Paraiso ou inferno?*



Vince disse:


> Não sei que tipo de turismo vão fazer, se for turismo massificado em resorts de grandes cadeias hoteleiras estão sempre seguros, o profissionalismo é muito e nada há a temer, há planos de contingência rigorosos para isto tudo e quer Cuba quer Jamaica são países bem preparados, cada hotel sabe exactamente para onde levar os seus turistas muito antecipadamente. Cuba ainda há pouco tempo teve um terrível Categoria 5 e a devastação nas zonas mais afectadas foi significativa mas nem uma única pessoa ficou ferida ou morreu.
> 
> Se for um turismo menos massificado e andarem mais por vossa conta tem que ter mais cuidado, pois primeiro podem não ter acesso adequado a informação em tempo oportuno, segundo tem que se inteirar localmente para onde se devem dirigir em caso de tempestade.
> 
> ...



Boas tardes

   E Punta Cana a partir de 16 de Setembro, será que vou ter sorte ??


----------



## skywalkerdh (5 Set 2008 às 15:45)

não se pode garantir nada de extremamente fiavel para as caraibas 
mas a partida se se confirmar a diminuição de fenomenos que desembarcam de africa nos proximos dias talvez tenhamos sorte !!!
tambem vou para la dia 13 !!!


----------



## Redfish (5 Set 2008 às 18:49)

Malta não fiquem chateados pois ter a oportunidade de estar na rota de um Furacão ou visualizar um tornado (Claro que em segurança), é certamente dos maiores desejos de mts utilizadores deste forum


----------



## adiabático (6 Set 2008 às 00:54)

Redfish disse:


> Malta não fiquem chateados pois ter a oportunidade de estar na rota de um Furacão ou visualizar um tornado (Claro que em segurança), é certamente dos maiores desejos de mts utilizadores deste forum



Claro!

Mas nada que se compare com assistir a... digamos, uma nova glaciação!


----------



## Redfish (6 Set 2008 às 01:12)

adiabático disse:


> Claro!
> 
> Mas nada que se compare com assistir a... digamos, uma nova glaciação!



e a segurança onde fica .....

quando a seguimento de Furacões penso que o IKE ainda irá dar mt que falar....


----------



## vitamos (6 Set 2008 às 10:44)

Redfish disse:


> Malta não fiquem chateados pois ter a oportunidade de estar na rota de um Furacão ou visualizar um tornado (Claro que em segurança), é certamente dos maiores desejos de mts utilizadores deste forum



A propósito disto ainda ontem falava com alguém deste fórum sobre isso A questão é que acho que para alguns nem mesmo o factor segurança seria importante 

Eu sinceramente acho este tipo de sistemas fascinantes... mais, sou um adepto do tempo severo (chuva, vento e trovoada deixam-se empre mais feliz, então um nevão ui,ui!), se calhar até há uns tempos atrás até gostaria de estar na rota de um furacão... Mas com o tempo, após muitas imagens vistas, após muitas tragédias e após pensar na segurança do nosso país caso remotamente a rota do furacão que visualizasse fosse cá, tenho mudado um pouco de opinião... Se calhar até nem gostava de estar por perto, nem mesmo com alguma segurança uma vez que a segurança total é sempre um pouco difícil...

Fascinante sim, mas comecei a ter algum respeito por estes bichos atlânticos... Aparentemente bonitos... Localmente destruidores


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 11:06)

vitamos disse:


> Fascinante sim, mas comecei a ter algum respeito por estes bichos atlânticos... Aparentemente bonitos... Localmente destruidores



Sim. Eu não me importava nada de assistir a uma Tempestade Tropical, não seria uma chatice apanhar uma mesmo nas férias, mas acima disso dispenso.

Comheço um casal que já estiveram fechados num hotel durante a passagem de um Cat4 bastante próximo, não foram evacuados porque o hotel era seguro, e a experiência não foi nada agradável. Mesmo para um "meteolouco" não tem qualquer interesse porque não podes sequer apreciar o que quer que seja, ninguém mentalmente são se expõe aos ventos pois a qualquer momento pode levar com qualquer coisa na cabeça. 

Tens que estar fechado e trancado como num bunker, e durante imensas horas é aflitivo não saberes o que se passa pois quem está lá não tem electricidade, não tem Net, nem nada para seguir como nós aqui. São horas e horas angustiantes em que sentes tudo a ranger, vidros a estalar, barulhos horríveis de coisas a colidir nas paredes, e pior que tudo, não sabes se está mesmo tudo bem, ou se as coisas estão a piorar por qualquer razão, ou algo está a correr mal, passas o tempo meio paranóico a interrogares-te se alguém por acaso não se enganou e deveriam ter sido evacuados para outro local mais seguro, etc,etc. O pior da experiência é isso, não saberes nada, e parece que o barulho constante do vento e dos detritos também enlouquece qualquer um.

Claro que isto falando de impactos mais próximos, porque muitas vezes estar por exemplo a 100 ou 150 km donde o centro passa é bastante menos radical e passa-se sem crises de maior.


----------



## Redfish (6 Set 2008 às 11:26)

Sonho , Sonho é mesmo  um Tornado a distancia segura...pois são fenomenos de fascinio inigualável para mim, pois contrariamente aos Furacões que não se conseguem visualizar, os Tornados são para mim a mais fascinante das Forças da Natureza.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 12:22)

No Atlântico para além da Josephine em dissipação, a Hanna agora depressão tropical com o centro sobre Terra e o IKE, furacão Cat3 a nordeste da Rep.Dominicana, há a destacar apenas duas ondas tropicais.







Uma a sair de Africa não apresenta para já sinais particulares de organização.

A outra a leste das Caraibas apresenta bastante instabilidade mas provavelmente provocada  pela interacção dum cavado nos níveis médios e altos com a ZCIT, situação propícia a convecção e instabilidade mas não a desenvolvimento tropical. Não parece ter para já sinais de organização, mas é uma onda a seguir nos próximos dias. De momento não tem atribuído nenhum nivel de vigilância especial.

*Mapa  (300hPa)*
Neste mapa dos niveis altos da atmosfera é visível o tal cavado entre o Ike e a Josephine a prolongar-se até à ZCIT, bem como a ULL embebida que destruiu com o windshear a Josehpine, e ainda a potente crista anticiclónica que empurra para sul um pouco contra-natura o Furacão IKE.


----------



## leleca (6 Set 2008 às 15:59)

Gostaria de saber se no inicio do mês de Novembro (entre 05 e 14 de novembro), existe a previsão de furacões na Republica Dominicana, é que vou com minha familia para la, inclusive criança.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 16:29)

*Re: Paraiso ou inferno?*



			
				bekas disse:
			
		

> Olá,estou muito contente por encontrar este site.Preciso de uma ajuda.Vou para Punta Cana dia 9 de setembro,já notei que não é a melhor altura . Queria (se fosse possível uma resposta) que me indicassem se irá passar e (+/-) quando algum furacão?Agradeço a ajuda .



Para já não há nada no horizonte para esses dias, só se fosse a tal onda tropical que referi de manhã, mas para já não tem sinais especiais de organização. Vai chegar à Rep.Dominicana depois de 2 dias de chuva muita intensa no país provocada pelo furacão IKE, mas no seu caso já não apanhará nada nem o país e estruturas serão em principio  afectados por ventos destruidores. Vá mantendo um olho neste tópico a ver se há evoluções quanto à tal onda tropical ou a outra coisa nova que entretanto surga.




jribeiro disse:


> Boas tardes
> E Punta Cana a partir de 16 de Setembro, será que vou ter sorte ??






zara disse:


> Olá bom dia
> Tenho viagem marcada para a Riviera Maya com partida a 22 de Setembro? Estou um pouco preocupada com a agitação que se tem verificado nos últimos dias no mar das caraíbas? Acham que deva estar preocupada?



Quer 16, quer 22 de Setembro, ainda é muito cedo, só uns 3/5 dias antes é possível ver se há alguma coisa formada ou que tenha potencial disso.




leleca disse:


> Gostaria de saber se no inicio do mês de Novembro (entre 05 e 14 de novembro), existe a previsão de furacões na Republica Dominicana, é que vou com minha familia para la, inclusive criança.



Novembro é o último mês da temporada de furacões no Atlântico, sendo que alguns dos furacões mais perigosos que afectam a Rep.Dominicana nascem na zona de Cabo Verde. Mas essa zona costuma deixar de ser activa mais cedo que o resto do Atlântico, por norma em Outubro deixam de nascer furacões aí, podendo haver excepções. 
Mas normalmente, para a Rep.Dominicana em Novembro já costuma ser uma data segura para esse país como poderá ver nalguns mapas mensais da climatologia neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...a-da-epoca-de-furacoes-no-atlantico-2230.html

Por vezes ocorrem depressões ou tempestades tropicais mas dificilmente serão de grande intensidade neste último mês da temporada.


----------



## Ithaka (7 Set 2008 às 14:43)

Olá Vince, gostava de saber se para o México (Riviera Maya), esta semana vai estar seguro?
Os meus amigos partem para lá amanhã, em Lua d Mel, e estao com um pouco de receio.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2008 às 15:26)

Ithaka disse:


> Olá Vince, gostava de saber se para o México (Riviera Maya), esta semana vai estar seguro?
> Os meus amigos partem para lá amanhã, em Lua d Mel, e estao com um pouco de receio.




Na 3ª/4ªfeira vão ter o furacão IKE a norte, terão que ter esperança de que as previsões do NHC estejam correctas. Eu penso que há uma boa dose de confiança visto que nem sequer o cone de incerteza toca no México. Há ainda a Jospehine que parece estar a ressuscitar mas julgo que não trará problemas a ninguém. Finalmente a tal onda tropical que está para entrar nas Caraíbas, o NHC continua a não lhe atribuir importância.

Para os próximos dias nada de novo aparece nos modelos. Seria alguma tranquilidade depois desta agitação, vamos ver se assim será pois já todos sabem que não existem certezas a mais do que alguns dias.


----------



## skywalkerdh (10 Set 2008 às 10:23)

boas !!!
dadas as condições de  tempo no atlantico 
no momento decidimos arriscar a viagem pa punta cana 
dia 13 ,espero que se mantenha !
mas tens algum prognostico para os proximos dias vince !!!
sera que a mama africa tem alguma pronta pa mandar ca para fora?
desde ja obrigado .
e boas ferias a todos que partem estes dias!!!


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 10:34)

skywalkerdh disse:


> boas !!!
> dadas as condições de  tempo no atlantico
> no momento decidimos arriscar a viagem pa punta cana
> dia 13 ,espero que se mantenha !
> ...



De momento parece tudo calmo, para além do IKE não existe nenhum perturbação com sinais especiais de organização nem que estejam sob vigilância especial. 
Nenhum dos principais modelos prevê a formação de nada nos próximos dias. Vamos ver quanto tempo dura esta acalmia depois de tanta agitação que ainda não acabou pois o IKE ainda vai dar muito que falar.
Desejo de boa sorte para que não apareça nada de novo e se divirtam.


----------



## Ike (11 Set 2008 às 09:35)

Ontem ouvi penso que num noticiário no weather.com, e quando falavam do Ike, qualquer coisa sobre a reorganização da Josephina...há algo de novo?


----------



## Diogoalex (11 Set 2008 às 10:17)

Boas,

Vince, vou viajar com a minha mais que tudo  para Punta Cana no dia 16. Sabendo eu que é sempre díficil fazer uma previsão a 4 ou mais dias com rigor probabilístico, É possível fazer um prognóstico  do que o São Pedro reserva para nós? 

Obrigado,

Abraço


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 10:29)

Ike disse:


> Ontem ouvi penso que num noticiário no weather.com, e quando falavam do Ike, qualquer coisa sobre a reorganização da Josephina...há algo de novo?



O remanescente da Josephine volta e meia cria convecção e concentra algumas atenções, mas depois não consegue suster a convecção e esta noite voltou a suceder o mesmo. Enquanto assim for, falta de persistência, a pressão nunca consegue baixar a ponto de ficar sob vigilância especial.








> THE SURFACE TROUGH THAT IS THE
> REMNANT OF JOSEPHINE IS ALONG 58W/59W FROM 12N TO 22N. STRONG
> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ARE WITHIN 30 TO 60 NM ON EITHER SIDE
> OF 17N53W 20N55W 22N58W.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 10:40)

Diogoalex disse:


> Vince, vou viajar com a minha mais que tudo  para Punta Cana no dia 16. Sabendo eu que é sempre díficil fazer uma previsão a 4 ou mais dias com rigor probabilístico, É possível fazer um prognóstico  do que o São Pedro reserva para nós?




A Josephine a renascer seria um problema para os dias mais próximos e não para essa altura, e esse cenário seria provavelmente um problema um pouco mais para norte/noroeste da Rep.Dominicana mas é possível que pelo menos alguma chuva provoque nos próximos dias dado ser uma perturbação com alguma instabilidade.

Quanto à próxima semana, não é preciso repetir a falta de fiabilidade disto, mas os dois principais modelos mais fiáveis não mostram nada até uma semana. 
Por exemplo este é o mapa de ambos para daqui a 168 horas, dia 18 Setembro.






Nada mais se pode adiantar que esta informação. Sempre para usar com cautelas pois os modelos são o que são, nem se deve entrar em stress total quando mostram muitas coisas nem se deve ficar totalmente tranquilo quando não mostram nada.


----------



## zara (11 Set 2008 às 15:21)

Boa Tarde Vince

Pelo que percebo até dia 18 de Setembro ainda não está nada previsto. Mas fiquei com uma duvida. Este modelo não tem nada previsto até dia 18, mas a partir desta data tem. Ou simplestemente a previsão deste modelo é só até dia 18.

É que vou para a Riviera Maya dia 22 de Setembro......


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 16:37)

zara disse:


> Boa Tarde Vince
> Pelo que percebo até dia 18 de Setembro ainda não está nada previsto. Mas fiquei com uma duvida. Este modelo não tem nada previsto até dia 18, mas a partir desta data tem. Ou simplestemente a previsão deste modelo é só até dia 18.
> É que vou para a Riviera Maya dia 22 de Setembro......



As previsões vão mais longe mas a que mostrei foram 168 horas, 7 dias, quando a confiança básica nestas coisas vai até 5 dias já com muito incerteza. A partir daí não vale a pena, nem sequer perco tempo a olhar, com ciclones tropicais tem a mesma fiabilidade de ir gastar o dinheiro numa consulta de astrologia com o professor Bambo ou o Karamba.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2008 às 23:46)

*Após furacões, Cuba enfrenta grandes problemas econômicos*

Após a passagem de dois fortes furacões pela ilha em pouco mais de uma semana, Cuba enfrenta atualmente um drama econômico, enquanto crescem os relatos dos membros do Governo do general Raúl Castro sobre prejuízos e a gravidade da situação. O sol saiu hoje no oeste de Cuba, já fora da área de influência do furacão "Ike", mas as conseqüências de sua passagem ainda deixam um panorama muito escuro em um país que começa a ficar consciente do desastre em termos de destruições a casas, agricultura e infra-estruturas.
"É um dos piores dramas que este país já viveu do ponto de vista econômico", disse à Agência Efe um economista cubano. A ministra interina de Agricultura cubana, Carmen Pérez, foi contundente ao afirmar que agora é preciso potencializar os cultivos de ciclo curto, porque isso possibilita que os cubanos possam ter comida nos próximos meses, segundo informa hoje o jornal "Granma", órgão oficial do Partido Comunista de Cuba. 
Cuba importa 80% dos alimentos que consome, que custariam cerca de US$ 2 bilhões este ano a mais, número que pode ser ainda maior dependendo dos danos causados no setor agrário, especialmente nas províncias de Havana, Ciego de Ávila e Matanzas. A destruição deixada pelo furacão "Ike", entre domingo e quarta-feira, e "Gustav", em 30 de agosto, poderiam custar de US$ 90 milhões a US$ 135 milhões, segundo cálculos da imprensa local. No entanto, a tempestade tropical "Noel", de poder destrutivo muito menor que os dos furacões, causou perdas de US$ 500 milhões no leste de Cuba, segundo notificou o Governo em novembro.
Atualmente, ao longo da ilha se vêem centenas de milhares de hectares completamente arrasados e "prejuízos consideráveis" em produtos como banana, café, mandioca e milho, além de danos à avicultura e armazéns. Os balanços preliminares contabilizam pelo menos 340 mil casas danificadas - entre elas cerca de 30 mil completamente destruídas - em um país com um déficit reconhecido de um milhão de casas e onde há cada ano cerca de 50 mil novos imóveis.
O golpe para o setor do açúcar também parece grande. Províncias importantes como Holguín e Las Tunas foram muito castigadas pelo furacão, assim como Granma, onde as chuvas causaram grandes inundações. Além disso, há as perdas na indústria e na mineração, especialmente de níquel, cuja produção está paralisada, embora os danos não sejam tão grandes, segundo fontes consultadas pela Efe. 
O país continua praticamente paralisado por uma semana como conseqüência das evacuações e porque a eletricidade e outros serviços ainda não foram restaurados em muitos pontos da ilha. Tudo ocorre menos de um mês e meio depois que o presidente cubano previu um sombrio panorama econômico mundial e advertiu aos cubanos sobre más notícias sobre o assunto. O primeiro vice-presidente cubano, José Ramón Machado Ventura, reconheceu que a economia nacional, já muito precária antes da passagem dos furacões, sofre atualmente "um golpe muito duro". Ventura pediu a seus compatriotas que sejam "racionais e eficazes" na aplicação das medidas previstas na fase de recuperação vivida pelo país.
Já o vice-presidente Carlos Lage declarou, em reunião em Pinar del Río, província pela qual passaram os dois furacões, que "a recuperação levará tempo e demandará recursos". O ex-presidente Fidel Castro afirmou, em carta divulgada na quarta-feira, que é tempo para "a análise dos fatores objetivos, o uso racional (...) dos recursos materiais e humanos, que deve tornar-se concreto em cada lugar". Até mesmo o 2º Festival Jam Session, presidido pelo pianista cubano Chucho Valdés, que teria início nesta quinta-feira, foi suspenso devido aos graves efeitos do furacão "Ike" deixou na ilha, informaram hoje seus organizadores. O festival tem sua sede no balneário turístico de Varadero, situado na província ocidental de Matanzas, também impactada pelo devastador furacão.
O Festival Nacional de Teatro, que acontece na cidade de Camagüey, programado para 12 a 21 deste mês, também teve que ser adiado, segundo informou à imprensa local o presidente do Conselho Nacional das Artes Cênicas, Julián González.

clicabrasília

*FAO pede ajuda urgente para Haiti após furacões*

A Organização das Nações Unidas para a Agricultura e a Alimentação (FAO) lançou hoje um apelo para conseguir US$ 10,5 milhões para ajudar o Haiti. O país ficou com grande parte de suas terras agrícolas inundadas, após a passagem de quatro tormentas tropicais. O país sofreu com as tempestades Fay, Hanna, Gustav e Ike, em uma rápida sucessão, durante o período mais importante de crescimento das colheitas. Como resultado, toda a produção dessa safra foi perdida ou seriamente afetada. 
Os fundos servirão para restabelecer os meios de subsistência dos camponeses, reativar a produção de alimentos e combater a propagação de doenças em animais, informou um comunicado do órgão da ONU. Segundo avaliações ainda não concluídas, o dano no setor agrícola se estende por nove dos dez departamentos (Estados) do país. As colheitas de milho, sorgo, feijões, mandioca e batata, assim como as plantações de bananas, foram destruídas pelas inundações, pela erosão e pelos deslizamentos.
Mais de dois mil cabeças de gado se afogaram e é necessário reconstruir quilômetros de canais de irrigação e drenagem, bem como numerosas infra-estruturas rurais. Rodovias e instalações elétricas do país também foram destruídas. Esse é um fator que complica a recuperação do setor agrícola e a comercialização de seus produtos. Teme-se que os principais afetados sejam os pequenos agricultores. Esse fator deve gerar graves problemas para a população em geral, sobretudo os mais pobres.
Os furacões tiveram um grande impacto sobre os camponeses e as comunidades rurais no Haiti. Mais de 50 mil pessoas perderam o acesso a suas fontes usuais de alimentos e também seus meios de subsistência. O Haiti é o país mais pobre do hemisfério ocidental e já sofre com uma falta crônica de alimentos para parte da população. A situação ainda é agravada pelas altas dos preços dos alimentos no mundo todo.

A Tarde


----------



## ajcd (12 Set 2008 às 00:17)

Boas, vou para punta cana amanha, e tenho andado bastante descansado, tenho visto diariamente o nhc e nao tem estado tudo muito calmo, agora quando acedi ao site deparei-me com um nivel de atenção: ...






... 
Precisava da vossa ajuda, acham que vou ter problemas ?


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2008 às 00:30)

ajcd disse:


> Boas, vou para punta cana amanha, e tenho andado bastante descansado, tenho visto diariamente o nhc e nao tem estado tudo muito calmo, agora quando acedi ao site deparei-me com um nivel de atenção: ......
> Precisava da vossa ajuda, acham que vou ter problemas ?



É um novo distúrbio, *91L*, em parte com o remanescente da Jospehine, está a nordeste da Rep.Dominicana e em princípio irá para oeste-noroeste nos dias mais próximos. As probalidade de se desenvolver nos próximos 2 dias são para já baixas.








> AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER...INCLUDING SOME OF THE REMNANTS OF
> TROPICAL STORM JOSEPHINE...HAS DEVELOPED ABOUT 350 MILES EAST OF
> THE SOUTHEASTERN BAHAMAS. *ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE MARGINALLY
> CONDUCIVE* FOR SOME ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT OF THE SYSTEM TO OCCUR AS
> IT MOVES SLOWLY WEST-NORTHWESTWARD OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.


----------



## farokinha (14 Set 2008 às 18:42)

parece que isto já anda mais calmo


----------



## kallu (14 Set 2008 às 20:35)

Olá!!! Será que alguem me pode dizer alguma coisa sobre a República Dominicana? Vou no próximo sábado e queria ir descansada 
Digam qualquer coisa...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2008 às 21:07)

*Ike: danos tornam-no um dos 4 mais destruidores de sempre*

O furacão Ike, que este fim-se-de-semana diminuiu de força passando a tempestade tropical, foi um dos quatro mais destruidores de sempre, de acordo com a avaliação que vai sendo feita pelas autoridades de vários distritos do Estado do Texas (EUA). 
Uma estimativa preliminar da EQECAT, um gabinete especialista em modelos de monitorização de situações de risco, aponta para um prejuízo entre oito e 18 mil milhões de dólares em danos que terão de ser cobertos pelas seguradoras. Este valor baseia-se em informação da National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration utilizada para uma avaliação ainda provisória dos estragos causados pelos ventos, inundações e pela força do mar nas regiões de Brazoria, Harris, Galveston, Chambers e Jefferson.
Outros dados apontam para cerca de 3 milhões de pessoas que ficaram sem energia. Na indústria petrolífera, 14 ou cerca de metade de todas as refinarias localizadas no Golfo do México suspenderam totalmente a operação e a produção de energia, em terra, não poderá ser retomada neste início de semana.
Quando atravessou o golfo, a fúria do Ike ainda mantinha a classificação de furacão de categoria 2, abaixo da intensidade alcançada por outros como o Rita e o Katrina. No entanto, a avaliação da destruição que semeou em extensas áreas da região continental do Texas, o Ike terá sido um dos quatro mais destruidores de sempre. Em termos dos danos cobertos pelas seguradoras pode ter sido o segundo com a factura mais pesada, atrás do Katrina.

Dinheiro Digital


----------



## José do Carmo (15 Set 2008 às 12:48)

Olá!!!  Gostaria de saber se no inicio do mês de Outubro (entre 06 e 13 de Outubro), existe a previsão de furacões para o México(Riviera Maya)...


----------



## camilamillen (15 Set 2008 às 20:54)

Também queria saber praticamente a mesma coisa...
Mas acho que é difícil com tanta antecedencia.
Vou para Cozumel/ Cancun de 16 a 26/10 e estou muiiiiiiiiiiiiito anciosa para saber se o tempo vai estar bom pois o principal objetivo da viajem é mergulho e com furacão e tempestade tenho medo de estragar completamente minha viajem...  
Não sei o que faço... já comprei até a passagem, mas não sabia que era época de furacão estou pensando até em desmarcar... O que vcs acham?

Muito obrigada,


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2008 às 21:40)

camilamillen disse:


> Também queria saber praticamente a mesma coisa...
> Mas acho que é difícil com tanta antecedencia.
> Vou para Cozumel/ Cancun de 16 a 26/10 e estou muiiiiiiiiiiiiito anciosa para saber se o tempo vai estar bom pois o principal objetivo da viajem é mergulho e com furacão e tempestade tenho medo de estragar completamente minha viajem...
> Não sei o que faço... já comprei até a passagem, mas não sabia que era época de furacão estou pensando até em desmarcar... O que vcs acham?
> ...



neste momento nao ha nada e a probabilidade de formaçao de um ciclone é fraquissima nas prox 48H
INFERIOR A 20%


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2008 às 00:38)

*Furacões em Cuba: «Há imagens que ficarão para sempre»*

Nas ruas de Havana há já poucos sinais a indicar que a capital cubana teve de suster a respiração, durante as últimas semanas, com a passagem de dois furacões destruidores, em apenas dez dias. Mas o Gustav e o Ike arrastaram consigo uma mistura letal de chuva, vento e inundações pelas Caraíbas. Uma portuguesa, a viver na capital cubana, contou ao PortugalDiário como viveu estes momentos. «Há imagens que ficarão para sempre», garantiu. 
Em Cuba desde o início do ano, Fátima Faria nunca tinha vivido na primeira pessoa uma época ciclónica. Em apenas uma semana e meia, isso deixou de ser assim. O Gustav - que chegou a 30 de Agosto à Ilha da Juventude e à província de Pinar del Rio - e depois o Ike - que assolou todo o país - foram responsáveis, segundo os últimos dados oficiais, pela morte de sete pessoas, danos em 444 mil habitações (das quais 63.249 ficaram completamente destruídas) e por cinco mil milhões de dólares (3,5 mil milhões de euros) de prejuízos. 
«A acção combinada dos furacões Gustav e Ike em ventos, chuvas e inundações à sua passagem praticamente por todo o país, entre 30 de Agosto e 9 de Setembro, incluídos os efeitos prévios e posteriores à sua entrada e saída do território nacional converteram-na, sem dúvida alguma, na mais devastadora da história destes fenómenos meteorológicos em Cuba», lê-se no jornal oficial do regime cubano, o Granma. 
Fátima explicou o mesmo ao PortugalDiário, desde a ilha: «Não é possível ter noção do que é um furacão sem nunca ter estado numa situação destas». E, apesar de o Gustav ter poupado Havana, as primeiras imagens da destruição em Pinar del Rio e na Ilha da Juventude chegaram-lhe através da televisão. «Eram impressionantes. As imagens de helicóptero, então, eram de um cenário devastador. Aliás, Fidel Castro, numa "Reflexão" publicada no Granma, dizia que o país teria que recuperar de um «"golpe nuclear"», contou a portuguesa. 
Mas o pior estava ainda para vir. Com o Ike a caminho, e a «consciência de que este não seria "mais um"», a população tentou precaver-se. «Havia filas de meia hora nas caixas, havia polícia em alguns estabelecimentos comerciais para acalmar os ânimos e filas à porta de algumas lojas e nas estações de serviço». 
E o furacão chegou, com «mais de 30 horas de chuva ininterrupta». «Não saímos de casa durante esses dois dias, mas temos o privilégio de viver num edifício com gerador e nunca ficámos sem electricidade nem água e pudemos sempre acompanhar as notícias pela televisão cubana», adiantou Fátima. 
Apesar das vítimas, da destruição e dos prejuízos, dos mais de dois milhões de pessoas que tiveram que refugiar-se em abrigos, dos receios actuais da escassez de bens alimentares, da abrupta subida do preço dos combustíveis (cerca de 50 por cento a gasolina e 90 por cento o gasóleo), Havana começa a regressar à rotina habitual. «O que nos diz que há uma semana estávamos debaixo de um furacão? Quase nada: uma ou outra rua com polícias sinaleiros, em vez dos habituais semáforos, agora avariados; algumas ruas, poucas, ainda sujas, com terra e ramos caídos; alguns cabos caídos. Nada mais, aqui na capital. A vida vai retomando a normalidade». 
Mas a portuguesa assegurou que «há imagens que ficarão para sempre» na sua memória destes dias: «A de uma onda a passar por cima de um edifício de cinco andares em Baracoa, a de um bebé a ser retirado de uma casa com água quase ao nível do telhado, a de uma casa completamente destruída pela queda de uma estação de alta tensão... Para não falar das imagens aéreas de várias províncias, sempre "redundantes": povoações inteiras com casas sem tecto, hectares e hectares de palmeiras arrasadas, ruas transformadas em canais».

Portugal Diário


----------



## nutri.aline (18 Set 2008 às 22:52)

Tenho acompanhado esse Forum ha alguns meses e tem sido muito bom. Tenho aprendido muito aqui.
Estou com viagem marcada para Cuba em 28/09 (daqui a 10 dias) até 05/10. Gostaria de saber da probabilidade de ocorrer algum furacão por esses dias.
Ja vieram 03 fortes agora (Ike, Hanna e Gustav) e espero que nesse período o mau tempo esteja de folga.
No aguardo.
Aline


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 01:00)

nutri.aline disse:


> Tenho acompanhado esse Forum ha alguns meses e tem sido muito bom. Tenho aprendido muito aqui.
> Estou com viagem marcada para Cuba em 28/09 (daqui a 10 dias) até 05/10. Gostaria de saber da probabilidade de ocorrer algum furacão por esses dias.
> Ja vieram 03 fortes agora (Ike, Hanna e Gustav) e espero que nesse período o mau tempo esteja de folga.
> No aguardo.
> Aline




Nos últimos dias confirmou-se a previsão dos modelos e temos assistido a dias bastante calmos depois de muita agitação. Alguns modelos continuam a não mostrar nada de importante para os dias mais próximos mas começam a mostrar algo a formar-se daqui a 5/7 dias a sudoeste de Cabo Verde, mas como sempre, dada a fiabilidade dos modelos a tantos dias só acompanhando é que depois veremos se alguma coisa se forma ou não e para onde se dirigirá. 

É quase inevitável que esta calmaria mais dia menos dia chegue ao fim  e apareça algo de novo. Desde ontem noto novamente os trópicos mais agitados a nível convectivo, talvez um prenúncio de que acabará por aparecer mais qualquer coisa em breve. Mas para já não há nada.


----------



## zara (19 Set 2008 às 19:28)

Oi Vince

A data da minha viagem para a Riviera Maya está a aproximar-se, é já na próxima segunda-feira dia 22 de Setembro. 
Pelo que vi existe uma probabilidade de formação de furacão junto à Venezuela. Devo-me preocupar? E essa agitação que está a aparecer junto de Cabo Verde será que ainda me irá afectar? (Regresso a 30 de Setembro.)

Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 20:02)

zara disse:


> Oi Vince
> 
> A data da minha viagem para a Riviera Maya está a aproximar-se, é já na próxima segunda-feira dia 22 de Setembro.
> Pelo que vi existe uma probabilidade de formação de furacão junto à Venezuela. Devo-me preocupar? E essa agitação que está a aparecer junto de Cabo Verde será que ainda me irá afectar? (Regresso a 30 de Setembro.)
> ...



É um distúrbio agora denominado de *93L*.








 Para já está completamente desorganizado e tem condições hostis, no entanto as condições podem melhorar e o NHC passou de alerta amarelo desta manhã para laranja agora há pouco. Mas para já está completamente desorganizado e não impressiona de todo, o problema é que está numa zona perigosa. Ontem tinha um trajecto mais acentuado para norte mas hoje as previsões apontam menos norte o que o poderia manter nas águas do mar das Caraíbas sempre perigosas. Logo à noite e amanhã vou analisar melhor os diversos modelos e acompanharei a perturbação com atenção.

Quanto à outra de Cabo verde para já não existe nada, o que referi ontem ainda pertence à "imaginação" dos modelos. Também vou seguir com atenção se aparece alguma coisa ou não.


----------



## zara (20 Set 2008 às 00:25)

Oi Vince

Obrigado pela sua análise. Ficarei a aguardar os próximos comentários.

Cmps.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 00:40)

zara disse:


> Oi Vince
> 
> Obrigado pela sua análise. Ficarei a aguardar os próximos comentários.
> 
> Cmps.



Eu vi e revi dezenas de vezes a animação desta perturbação e não consegui ver até agora qualquer sinal de organização ou circulação à superfície (nuvens baixas a amarelo), elemento fundamental para o desenvolvimento tropical, se todas estas trovoadas que vemos na imagem estivessem sobre ou próximas desse centro que não encontro. Para dizer a verdade, nem nos níveis médios da atmosfera vejo qualquer organização.






Parece-me uma perturbação completamente desorganizada para já, e sinceramente neste caso não entendo, hoje, a cor laranja (probabilidade de 20-50%) que o NHC lhe dá. Mas os especialistas são eles, aguardemos pelo que se passa amanhã.


----------



## Flavio Chala (20 Set 2008 às 00:57)

*Ajuda Urgente!*

Boa Noite.
Estou com passagem comprada para dia 05 de Outubro de 2008 para Cancun.
Gostaria de saber qual a previsão para furacões ou chuvas fortes neste período. Se houver grande chance destes eventos ocorrerem vou para outro lugar.
Agradeço.
Flavio


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Ajuda Urgente!*



Flavio Chala disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Estou com passagem comprada para dia 05 de Outubro de 2008 para Cancun.
> Gostaria de saber qual a previsão para furacões ou chuvas fortes neste período. Se houver grande chance destes eventos ocorrerem vou para outro lugar.
> Agradeço.
> Flavio



É impossível dizer a 2 semanas de distância.
Quanto à probabilidade, também é complicada de quantificar. Estamos em plena época de furacões, existe sempre risco. O México este ano tem estado impecável ao contrário do ano passado em que tiveram o Dean e algumas perturbações. Mas ninguém sabe se assim continuará. Este ano até ao momento os grandes azarados nas Caraíbas foram Cuba e Haiti.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2008 às 18:38)

Relativamente à perturbação *93L*. 






Ela continua desorganizada mas as trovoadas persistem com alguma intensidade. Aparentemente existe uma pequena e muito fraca circulação à superficie (LLC) quase indistinguível, na zona marcada com um x na imagem.



> A WESTWARD-MOVING TROPICAL WAVE...ACCOMPANIED BY A SURFACE LOW
> PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE EASTERN CARIBBEAN SEA...IS PRODUCING
> WIDESPREAD CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS OVER THE LESSER ANTILLES...AND
> ADJACENT CARIBBEAN AND ATLANTIC WATERS.  THIS SYSTEM IS SHOWING
> ...



Pelo sim pelo não já foi agendado um voo de reconhecimento para amanhã se investigar a perturbação se for necessário.



> NOUS42 KNHC 201600
> WEATHER RECONNAISSANCE FLIGHTS
> CARCAH, NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER, MIAMI, FL.
> 1200 AM EDT SAT 20 SEPTEMBER 2008
> ...





Os modelos indicam para já um trajecto para NW, uns mais para norte, outros nem tanto.


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2008 às 10:27)

*Situação no Atlântico*







O 93L continua a gerar trovoadas intensas e persistentes. Se existe de facto um LLC debaixo de algumas destas trovoadas é provável termos um sistema que se está a organizar lentamente. Um avião irá investigar melhor a perturbação esta tarde.
Desloca-se para noroeste, é provável que ainda leve algum tempo a desenvolver-se, se de facto se desenvolver, a sê-lo talvez seja apenas a norte de Puerto Rico/Rep.Dominicana embora deixe chuva e trovoada nestes dois países. 





> A TROPICAL WAVE...ACCOMPANIED BY A SURFACE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER
> THE NORTHEASTERN CARIBBEAN SEA...IS PRODUCING WIDESPREAD CLOUDINESS
> AND SHOWERS OVER THE LESSER ANTILLES...AND ADJACENT CARIBBEAN AND
> ATLANTIC WATERS.  THIS SYSTEM CONTINUES TO SHOW SIGNS OF
> ...










No restante do Atlântico, para já nada mais a assinalar.


----------



## nutri.aline (21 Set 2008 às 16:49)

Vince,
do lado direito da penúltima figura que vc colocou (proximo a Africa) tem uma mancha vermelha. Quer dizer alguma coisa? É algum furacão em formação? 
ai ai ai... minha viagem para Cuba é 28/09.
Aline


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2008 às 18:44)

nutri.aline disse:


> Vince,
> do lado direito da penúltima figura que vc colocou (proximo a Africa) tem uma mancha vermelha. Quer dizer alguma coisa? É algum furacão em formação?
> ai ai ai... minha viagem para Cuba é 28/09.
> Aline



agora é apenas uma trovoada muito forte integrada na ZCIT embora se possa desenvolver no decorrer dos prox dias se se mantiverem os movimentos convectivos e se se separar da ZCIT.
por agora ela nao e nada, nada de alarmismos.


----------



## zara (21 Set 2008 às 19:02)

Oi Vince

Estive na página do NHC e aquela formação já está com cor vermelha. Qual é o trajecto previsto, afectará de alguma forma a zona da Riviera Maya nos próximos dias? A viagem é já amanhã......

Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 01:20)

Vídeo: Cuba e Haiti na luta pós-furacões


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2008 às 18:39)

zara disse:


> Oi Vince
> 
> Estive na página do NHC e aquela formação já está com cor vermelha. Qual é o trajecto previsto, afectará de alguma forma a zona da Riviera Maya nos próximos dias? A viagem é já amanhã......
> 
> Obrigado



Não reparei na pergunta ontem, a esta hora já deve ir a caminho, mas não, desloca-se para NW, mas já tinha referido isso nos meus últimos post's.


O 93L mantém-se como perturbação que devido ao movimento lento tem provocado grandes inundações em Puerto Rico.








Nalguns locais já caíram *600* mm de água. Não é engano, é mesmo 600mm, e já há 4 mortos.



> El área de Ponce se vio severamente afectada por las lluvias dejadas tras el paso de la onda tropical. (Edgar Vázquez Colón / Primera Hora)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2008 às 18:59)

Impressionante..ainda nem Furacão é e ja faz esses estragos todos..cá em Portugal com uma simples depressão e meia dúzia de trovoadas já ficamos de mãos na cabeça.. então uma dessas meninas aqui não quero nem pensar ..se continuar em direcção de NW não creio que se tornará tempestade tropical pelo menos nas próximas horas..mas corrijam-me se estiver enganado.


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2008 às 22:15)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante..ainda nem Furacão é e ja faz esses estragos todos..cá em Portugal com uma simples depressão e meia dúzia de trovoadas já ficamos de mãos na cabeça.. então uma dessas meninas aqui não quero nem pensar ..se continuar em direcção de NW não creio que se tornará tempestade tropical pelo menos nas próximas horas..mas corrijam-me se estiver enganado.




quem sabe talvez se consiga organizar nas aguas da CG
qiça TS mas furacao é q nao, pelo menos nas prox 72 horas.


----------



## nutri.aline (24 Set 2008 às 13:04)

Vince,
minha viagem tá chegando.... 
Cuba de 28/09 a 04/10.
Tem algum movimento já?
Obrigada.
Aline


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2008 às 13:55)

alguém sabe se existem resgistos de waterspouts em portugal, não me lembro se foi em 2004 ou 2005, sei que foi em Agosto numa praia a norte de Aveiro eu e uns colegas vimos um ao largo e que durou perto de 2 minutos, mas o tempo estava bom e o cone apareceu de uma nuvem que não tinha desenvolvimento vertical


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 20:26)

camrov8 disse:


> alguém sabe se existem resgistos de waterspouts em portugal, não me lembro se foi em 2004 ou 2005, sei que foi em Agosto numa praia a norte de Aveiro eu e uns colegas vimos um ao largo e que durou perto de 2 minutos, mas o tempo estava bom e o cone apareceu de uma nuvem que não tinha desenvolvimento vertical



Este tópico é sobre furacões, para isso vê este tópico, tem muitas:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ados-em-portugal-780-post79328.html#post79328


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 20:32)

nutri.aline disse:


> Vince,
> minha viagem tá chegando....
> Cuba de 28/09 a 04/10.
> Tem algum movimento já?
> ...










Para Cuba parece tranquilo. Há duas perturbações, 93L e 94L. 
A *93L* continua na Rep.Dominicana e deverá ir para norte-noroeste. Como está estacionária há tantos dias pelo sim pelo não acompanhe a situação pois se demorar muito mais tempo sem sair dali eventualmente a situação sinóptica poderia alterar-se e já não ir tanto para norte. Mas não é isso que está previsto.

A outra perturbação *94L* é nova, um possível desenvolvimento subtropical ao largo da costa leste americana, apesar de ainda estar indefinida a direcção, será em principio para oeste ou norte, também não constitui preocupação.

Quanto a modelos para os próximos dias, não aparece nada de novo. Como sempre, isso não é garantia de nada, pelo menos até ir vá, acompanhando.


----------



## Mandovi (25 Set 2008 às 12:10)

Boa tarde a todos indico um local para acompanhar os Furacões no Atlântico e não só

http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/TC.html


----------



## Mandovi (25 Set 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite!
Furacão  Kyle no Atlântico
11L.KYLE, TRACK_VIS,  25 SEP 2008 1915Z


----------



## ACalado (25 Set 2008 às 21:52)

Aqui temos mais uma tempestade tropical para seguir desta vez é o Kyle


----------



## nutri.aline (26 Set 2008 às 14:56)

Vince,
apareceu uma formação no site do NOAA (n°3).




Está na cor amarelha, que indica menos de 20% de chance de formação de ciclone tropical nas proximas 48h.
Quanto tempo essa área de distúrbio normalmente demorar para chegar na direção de Cuba?
Tem como eu saber a direção provável que essa formação vai seguir?
Chego em Cayo Coco dia 29 de manhã 
Aline


----------



## nutri.aline (26 Set 2008 às 15:01)

ainda não sei colocar imagem... vms ver se dá certo agora.


----------



## Bernie (28 Set 2008 às 04:08)

vince, boa tarde.

Tenho uma viagem marcada para Lua de Mel entre os dias 10 e 18 de outubro na cidade de Nassau nas Bahamas, vc tem como informar alguma previsão para este periodo? Há possibilidade de furacões?


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2008 às 16:57)

A depressão ao largo dos Açores recebeu o invest 95L. Nos próximos dias poderá se tornar numa tempestade tropical ou sub-tropical. 








> THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS BECOME A LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED IN
> ASSOCIATION WITH A LARGE NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE AREA LOCATED
> OVER THE CENTRAL NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN ABOUT 650 MILES
> WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE WESTERNMOST AZORES ISLANDS. THIS SYSTEM HAS
> ...


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2008 às 19:03)

Aqui pode se consultar os furacões mais activos e outras coisas como sismos,vulcões, etc...

http://satellite.ehabich.info/hurricane-watch.htm


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2008 às 08:42)

Depois da Tempestade Tropical Laura que não incomodou ninguém como sistema tropical, o Atlântico continua tranquilo sem nada previsto nos modelos para os dias mais próximos.

A dupla Klotzbach/Gray disponibilizou ontem mais uma actualização da previsão da época, e esperam ainda 3 sistemas com nome em Outubro.



> FORECAST OF ATLANTIC HURRICANE ACTIVITY FOR OCTOBER 2008 AND SEASONAL UPDATE THROUGH SEPTEMBER
> Well above-average activity has occurred so far during the 2008 hurricane season. We expect an active October.
> (as of 1 October 2008)
> http://hurricane.atmos.colostate.edu/Forecasts/2008/oct2008/oct2008.pdf



Eles esperam que a primeira quinzena de Outubro traga outra vez actividade, e fundamentam-se no MJO (Madden-Julian Oscillation) que esta época parece ter tido bastante relação com estes "pulsos" de semanas mais activas e outras calmas. O MJO  é uma oscilação  no padrão da convecção/precipitação tropical e entra agora numa fase favorável nalgumas zonas do Atlântico.

*MJO*
Verde indica padrão favorável à convecção





No leste do Pacífico depois de fases muito activas na época, o mês de Setembro foi o mais calmo desde que existem registos fiáveis em 1971, e conta até final de Setembro com o mesmo total de tempestades que o Atlântico embora a época no Pacifico Leste comece uma quinzena antes.



> OVERALL TROPICAL CYCLONE ACTIVITY DURING SEPTEMBER WAS THE LOWEST
> EVER RECORDED SINCE RELIABLE RECORDS BEGAN IN 1971. IN TERMS OF THE
> ACCUMULATED CYCLONE ENERGY INDEX (ACE)...SEPTEMBER 2008 HAD A VALUE
> OF ONLY 9% OF THE LONG-TERM AVERAGE. ONLY TWO TROPICAL STORMS WERE
> ...



Possivelmente terá tido a ver com o MJO cuja correlação costuma ser mais notória nessa zona do pacífico e Caraíbas/Golfo do que na maior parte do Atlântico.


Estamos em Outubro e nesta altura do ano torna-se cada vez mais improvável o aparecimento de sistemas a partir da zona de Cabo Verde onde tradicionalmente a época costuma terminar mais cedo, embora possa haver excepções. Nesta altura as atenções começam a concentrar-se mais nas perturbações que nascem nas Caraíbas e Golfo, bem como de sistemas subtropicais ao largo da costa leste americana ou atlântico central como foi a Laura. O mês de Outubro no passado já viu nascer grandes ciclones nas Caraíbas como por exemplo o Wilma em 2005 ou o Mitch em 1998. Vamos ver como corre este mês em 2008.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2008 às 14:07)

Algum descanso por agora para aquela rapaziada lá de Cuba e arredores


----------



## farokinha (6 Out 2008 às 00:35)

Boa noite Vince!

pelos vistos vou antecipar a minha viagem até às caraíbas para o dia 12 deste mês 

entre Punta Cana (Rep. dominicana) e Riviera Maya(México), quais são as previsões de tempo? 

das duas últimas vezes que fui, bem que foi preciso o guarda chuva 

obrigado


----------



## nutri.aline (7 Out 2008 às 14:53)

acabei de chegar de Cuba.
Muito sol e chuvas somente no fim da tarde.
Havana está toda em reforma por causa dos furacões que passaram lá em ago/set.
Dei sorte e não teve nenhuma tempestade para mim.
Adorei esse forum.


----------



## farokinha (7 Out 2008 às 21:42)

vou para punta cana de 12 a 20 outubro..espero que esteja bom tempo


----------



## farokinha (10 Out 2008 às 11:30)

vi agora no nhc isto http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents

alguém me pode ajudar sobre o que se passará nos próximos dias?vou para punta cana dia 12!


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 12:37)

farokinha disse:


> vi agora no nhc isto http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents
> 
> alguém me pode ajudar sobre o que se passará nos próximos dias?vou para punta cana dia 12!










O que está mais próximo penso que não é nada de especial, não tem atribuído Invest, penso que só está a amarelo desde ontem porque estava a provocar chuva nalgumas ilhas do leste das Caraíbas e a actividade hoje até diminuiu. 
O outro já é um pouco mais, alguma embora pouca organização, para já é apenas um Invest 97L, e mais logo analiso melhor a situação. Nesta altura do ano já é mais raro sair alguma coisa daquela zona.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 12:37)

farokinha disse:


> vi agora no nhc isto http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents
> 
> alguém me pode ajudar sobre o que se passará nos próximos dias?vou para punta cana dia 12!









> FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> 1. S*HOWER ACTIVITY WITH A TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE NEAR THE WINDWARD
> ISLANDS HAS DECREASED.*  SIGNIFICANT DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS
> ...



Em relação ao ponto 1, não me parece que tenha razões para se preocupar.
Trata-se de uma área instável, mas até ao momento sem grandes desenvolvimentos. Quanto ao ponto 2, é uma situação a acompanhar com uma maior atenção.

Todas as previsões que estive a ver, apontam para aguaceiros e trovoadas para os próximos dias. Mas nada de vento forte ou pressão muito baixa. Ou seja, para já tudo normal para um clima tropical: Aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes, que devem alternar com o sol forte e quente, característico das Caraíbas.


----------



## farokinha (10 Out 2008 às 19:40)

o ponto 2 passou agora a ponto 1 e com probabilidade entre 20 a 50%


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 23:10)

farokinha disse:


> o ponto 2 passou agora a ponto 1 e com probabilidade entre 20 a 50%



Não houve grande evolução hoje embora uns quantos modelos prevejam que chegue a Tempestade Tropical. Mas para já o trajecto previsto seria bastante para noroeste.


----------



## farokinha (11 Out 2008 às 01:20)

era bom que assim fosse 

obrigado pela ajuda Vince


----------



## dunio9 (11 Out 2008 às 10:24)

Vince, segundo os modelos os Açores poderão estar na rota, ou as probabilidades sao baixas? abraço


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2008 às 12:20)

dunio9 disse:


> Vince, segundo os modelos os Açores poderão estar na rota, ou as probabilidades sao baixas? abraço



Já se sabe que é muita especulação pensar para já em tal cenário. É um sistema muito grande e disperso, levaria algum tempo a organizar-se. É raro desenvolver-se algo naquela região nesta altura do ano mas como há alguns modelos que dizem que sim, é aguardar. Agora está a uns 2500km a sul dos Açores e como vai para noroeste, a desenvolver-se seria uma grande travessia do Atlântico e provavelmente iria para algures entre as Bermudas e os Açores.


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2008 às 12:47)

farokinha disse:


> era bom que assim fosse
> obrigado pela ajuda Vince



farokinha, é possível que apanhes com alguma chuva nos primeiros dias devido à tal perturbação que está mais proxima, mas penso que nada de especial para a zona. Nos próximos dias a perturbação aproxima-se da Rep.Dominicana e o GFS desenvolve mesmo uma área de baixas pressões a sudoeste de Puerto Rico mas o padrão da circulação atmosférica previsto fará tudo guinar expressivamente para norte e depois até de forma invulgar nesta zona a afastar-se para nordeste afectando mais Puerto Rico e penso que a Rep.Dominicana apenas marginalmente.


----------



## farokinha (11 Out 2008 às 14:05)

Vince disse:


> farokinha, é possível que apanhes com alguma chuva nos primeiros dias devido à tal perturbação que está mais proxima, mas penso que nada de especial para a zona. Nos próximos dias a perturbação aproxima-se da Rep.Dominicana e o GFS desenvolve mesmo uma área de baixas pressões a sudeste de Puerto Rico mas o padrão da circulação atmosférica previsto fará tudo guinar expressivamente para norte e depois até de forma invulgar nesta zona a afastar-se para nordeste afectando mais Puerto Rico e penso que a Rep.Dominicana apenas marginalmente.



já meti o guarda-chuva na mala lol 

o que tiver de ser será!

depois deixo aqui o meu testemunho do tempo 

mais uma vez, obrigado e continuação de bom trabalho


----------



## Regina Sousa (12 Out 2008 às 20:35)

]Boa noite a todos, sou nova no forum mas já alguns dias tenho andado por  aqui a tentar perceber o que se vai passando pelo atlântico, é que pretendo ir para o Punta cana) dia 27 outubro, e visto que esta época é critica em termos de "furacões" gostaria que me informassem quais as probabilidades de dar de caras com um. Sei que ainda é cedo para se saber algo, mas com que antecedencia é que posso saber alguma coisa mais concreta? Obrigado e aproveito para dizer que acho o forum bastante interessante. ParabensRegina Sousa


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2008 às 23:14)

Bem, o pessoal do NHC aumentou o 97L para tempestade tropical «Nana», mas como na «discussion» não lhe dão mais de 48h de vida, devido ao windshear, nem sei se valerá abrir tópico...


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Agreste disse:


> Bem, o pessoal do NHC aumentou o 97L para tempestade tropical «Nana», mas como na «discussion» não lhe dão mais de 48h de vida, devido ao windshear, nem sei se valerá abrir tópico...



Tinha acabado de abrir pouco antes da tua mensagem:
 Tempestade Tropical NANA (Atlântico 2008 #14)

Também acho que não valeria a pena gastar um nome ainda para mais que o LLC esteve todo o dia completamente exposto, mas como com o ascat detectaram ventos para isso, decidiram classificar.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2008 às 23:28)

O nome também era dos mais estranhos que existiam na lista. Gastou-se logo... 

Infelizmente não vai sair daqui nenhuma «Bertha»...


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 12:27)

Regina Sousa disse:


> ]Boa noite a todos, sou nova no forum mas já alguns dias tenho andado por  aqui a tentar perceber o que se vai passando pelo atlântico, é que pretendo ir para o Punta cana) dia 27 outubro, e visto que esta época é critica em termos de "furacões" gostaria que me informassem quais as probabilidades de dar de caras com um. Sei que ainda é cedo para se saber algo, mas com que antecedencia é que posso saber alguma coisa mais concreta? Obrigado e aproveito para dizer que acho o forum bastante interessante. Parabens
> Regina Sousa



Pois falta muito, 2 semanas, só uns 5 dias já vai dando para dizer qualquer coisa e com mais certezas só mesmo 3 dias. Infelizmente é mesmo assim, nada melhor se pode oferecer.


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 12:34)

No Atlântico a perturbação das Caraíbas, agora 98L, poderá evoluir hoje para depressão tropical devido a uma melhoria temporária das condições do windshear. Tal como tinha referido no sábado ao farokinha que a esta hora estará na Rep.Dominicana, em princípio terá um trajecto menos vulgar para norte devido a uma TUTT (Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough) e depois nordeste devendo afectar mais Puerto Rico, Ilhas virgens e Ilhas Leeward. A Rep.Dominicana à partida será apenas afectada marginalmente, logo veremos se será assim pois tudo dependerá do momento em que iniciar esse movimento para norte, se se atrasar muito poderia afectar então mais a Rep.Dominicana, mas não é isso que está previsto.









> THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED A COUPLE HUNDRED MILES
> SOUTHWEST OF PUERTO RICO HAS CHANGED LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION
> OVER THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS.  *UPPER-LEVEL SOUTHWESTERLY WINDS...
> WHICH HAVE BEEN HINDERING DEVELOPMENT...ARE FORECAST TO TEMPORARILY
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 18:01)

Nas Caraíbas a partir do 98L formou-se a 15ª Depressão Tropical da época. Está previsto ainda hoje tornar-se na Tempestade Tropical Omar.
O trajecto previsto pelo NHC é aquele um pouco invulgar que os vários modelos já indicavam nos últimos dois dias, podendo tornar-se mesmo Furacão a norte das Caraíbas depois de passar sobre Puerto Rico. A zona turística de Punta Cana ainda está no cone de incerteza, embora a maioria da convecção do sistema se deva manter a leste do centro mais algum tempo. A ilha mais afectada será assim provavelmente Puerto Rico que já levou com bastante água recentemente.













> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION FIFTEEN ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL152008
> 1100 AM AST MON OCT 13 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Out 2008 às 18:52)

Pelo trajecto para leste, será que pode atingir a Europa, pelo menos como extra-tropical?


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 18:57)

Trópicos bastante activos, além da Depressão Tropical 15 temos agora um novo Invest no mar das Caraíbas, o 99L, bem como uma nova perturbação (ainda sem numero de invest) a sudoeste da Nana sendo que esta é agora uma depressão meio moribunda mas a circulação extensa  deverá absorver ou afectar esta nova e pequena perturbação.








*99L*

Trajecto previsto inicialmente para norte e depois para Oeste, o que à partida se se confirmar poderá evitar grandes desenvolvimentos devido à interacção com terra, embora naquela zona da América central até pequenas perturbações fazem estragos e deixam vitimas.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2008 às 14:26)

No mar das Caraíbas para além do Furacão Omar, ontem também se desenvolveu a Depressão Tropical nº 16 a partir do 99L. Dada a interacção com Terra não se prevê muita intensificação, mas é possível que ainda venha a ser Tempestade Tropical com nome. Deverá levar chuva intensa a alguns países da América Central como as Honduras, Guatemala e Belize.



*DT # 16*











No restante Atlântico não há mais nada a assinalar.


----------



## farokinha (21 Out 2008 às 19:54)

Vince disse:


> No Atlântico a perturbação das Caraíbas, agora 98L, poderá evoluir hoje para depressão tropical devido a uma melhoria temporária das condições do windshear. Tal como tinha referido no sábado ao farokinha que a esta hora estará na Rep.Dominicana, em princípio terá um trajecto menos vulgar para norte devido a uma TUTT (Tropical Upper Tropospheric Trough) e depois nordeste devendo afectar mais Puerto Rico, Ilhas virgens e Ilhas Leeward. A Rep.Dominicana à partida será apenas afectada marginalmente, logo veremos se será assim pois tudo dependerá do momento em que iniciar esse movimento para norte, se se atrasar muito poderia afectar então mais a Rep.Dominicana, mas não é isso que está previsto.



acabei mesmo agora de chegar de punta cana!

fui dia 12 e vim dia 20 ao final da tarde..

tirando uma chuvinha típica das caraíbas às 8h da manhã do dia 13, o resto da semana foi de tostar literalmente..chuva nem vê-la!

apanhei melhor tempo agora em outubro que em agosto 

cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 20:17)

farokinha disse:


> acabei mesmo agora de chegar de punta cana!
> 
> fui dia 12 e vim dia 20 ao final da tarde..
> 
> ...



Ainda bem que correu bem. Mas tiveste uma boa pontinha de sorte devido ao movimento  naquela zona não muito usual do Omar para nordeste

Dá uma olhadela no tópico do Furacão Omar:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-omar-atlantico-2008-15-a-2641.html


----------



## farokinha (21 Out 2008 às 22:11)

Vince disse:


> Ainda bem que correu bem. Mas tiveste uma boa pontinha de sorte devido ao movimento  naquela zona não muito usual do Omar para nordeste
> 
> Dá uma olhadela no tópico do Furacão Omar:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-omar-atlantico-2008-15-a-2641.html



alguma vez teria de apanhar uma semana cheia de sol 

gostaria só de sublinhar que notei muito mais humidade em relação a agosto..temperatura da água e ambiente não notei diferenças significativas 

mais uma vez obrigado Vince


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2008 às 13:39)

Entrados no último mês da temporada oficial de furacões, começamos Novembro com a possibilidade de formação de uma Depressão ou Tempestade tropical nestes dias no Mar das Caraíbas.



> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS CENTERED OVER THE SOUTHWESTERN
> CARIBBEAN SEA ABOUT 125 MILES SOUTHEAST OF CABO GRACIAS A DIOS ON
> THE BORDER OF NICARAGUA AND HONDURAS.  THIS SYSTEM IS GRADUALLY
> BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED...AND IT COULD BECOME A TROPICAL
> ...


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2008 às 01:51)

Formou-se a Depressão Tropical nº17 no Atlântico




> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 052349
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## psm (6 Nov 2008 às 07:08)

Pelas previsões, há boas hipóteses de se tornar  furacão.


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2008 às 11:25)

No Atlântico a Depressão Tropical nº17 evoluiu para *Tempestade Tropical PALOMA*.

O seguimento passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado:
 Tempestade Tropical PALOMA (Atlântico 2008 #16)


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2008 às 19:26)

É possível que uma depressão a cerca de 950km a sudoeste do Faial esteja a adquirir características tropicais . Ainda não está em seguimento oficial, não tem número de Invest mas já tem um floater satélite. O NHC provavelmente tem os recursos todos concentrados no Furacão Paloma e talvez esteja à espera que a convecção se aguente mais algum tempo para pegar no sistema se isso suceder.


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2008 às 20:02)

Vince disse:


> É possível que uma depressão a cerca de 950km a sudoeste do Faial esteja a adquirir características tropicais . Ainda não está em seguimento oficial, não tem número de Invest mas já tem um floater satélite. O NHC provavelmente tem os recursos todos concentrados no Furacão Paloma e talvez esteja à espera que a convecção se aguente mais algum tempo para pegar no sistema se isso suceder.


é verdade já andava a ver isso desde ontem ....estava á espera de outra opinião.
interessante


----------



## Hazores (9 Nov 2008 às 00:22)

estou a gostar de ver estas imagens.....

quem sabe...quem sabe....

invest 94







o AA está a bloquear


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2008 às 10:43)

O 94L tem-se movido para norte, está agora com o centro da circulação na superficie (LLC) a cerca de 820km das Flores.
As hipóteses de evoluir são baixas, dependendo da persistência da convecção no centro que nas últimas horas diminuiu.



> SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A NON-TROPICAL LOW
> PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED ABOUT 675 MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES HAS
> DIMINISHED OVER THE PAST SEVERAL HOURS.  ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS
> ARE MARGINALLY FAVORABLE FOR SOME DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM BEFORE
> ...




*Modelos:*


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2008 às 20:20)

Eu acho que as hipóteses foram-se


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2008 às 09:02)

O *94L* continua na mesma zona com movimento errático, agora para sudeste. Consegue manter alguma convecção na madrugada que depois perde durante o dia, não tem condições para mais, sobretudo da temperatura da água. Talvez com alguma instabilidade e ar frio em altura pudesse ser diferente. O Invest foi entretanto descontinuado pelo NHC.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2008 às 11:56)

O 94L já foi descontinuado há dias, mas ainda continua no Atlântico a querer sobreviver. Tem ido para sul, está agora a cerca de 1300 km SSW dos Açores, quem sabe se à procura de água mais quente 

Infelizmente também desactivaram o floater satélite para poder acompanhar melhor.


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2008 às 13:45)

Vince disse:


> O 94L já foi descontinuado há dias, mas ainda continua no Atlântico a querer sobreviver. Tem ido para sul, está agora a cerca de 1300 km SSW dos Açores, quem sabe se à procura de água mais quente
> 
> Infelizmente também desactivaram o floater satélite para poder acompanhar melhor.



bem está a resistir o 94L pode ser que com aguas mais quentes dê em alguma coisa nem que seja uma TD....


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2008 às 13:59)

stormy disse:


> bem está a resistir o 94L pode ser que com aguas mais quentes dê em alguma coisa nem que seja uma TD....



Está  novamente sob vigilância do NHC, embora ainda não tenham reactivado o Invest. Não lhe auguram grande futuro devido ao aumento previsto do shear.



> A SLOW-MOVING AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 850 MILES SOUTHWEST
> OF THE AZORES IS PRODUCING A FEW SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.
> UPPER-LEVEL WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE DURING THE NEXT DAY OR
> SO...*AND DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS NOT EXPECTED*.


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2008 às 19:49)

Já temos mais uma área de estudo a 300 milhas NE de porto rico.
Esta área de instabilidade associada a uma depressão em altura que fracamente se expressa à superfície  manterá um movimento para W sobre aguas quentes sem interacção directa com terra. As condições são razoavelmente favoráveis para o desenvolvimento de uma depressão nas próximas 48h.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2008 às 12:17)

Não sei se já tinham lido esta noticia que está na página do IM sobre a temporada de furacões no Atlântico 2008, mas tem dados interessantes:



> *Época de furacões do Atlântico 2008 bate novos recordes*
> 
> Durante a actual temporada de furacões do Atlântico formaram-se 16 ciclones, dos quais oito atingiram a intensidade de furacão, fazendo da época de 2008 a mais agitada desde a temporada de 2005, que bateu todos os recordes com 28 ciclones.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

Na última semana da temporada de furacões, volta a haver um pouco de animação no Atlântico.
Um invest que à partida não terá grande tempo de vida.








> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> 700 AM EST MON NOV 24 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## iceworld (25 Nov 2008 às 11:16)

Época de furacões do Atlântico 2008 bate novos recordes


http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/medi.../Epoca_2008_furacoes_bate_novos_recordes.html


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Dez 2008 às 13:08)

iceworld disse:


> Época de furacões do Atlântico 2008 bate novos recordes



Agora que a época estará  terminada e à guisa de balanço, 
resumidamente poder-se-á dizer que a actividade dos furacões no Atlântico Norte tem vindo a diminuir desde 2005 ,embora  2008, tenha tido mais actividade que os 2 anos transactos:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

A NOAA no seu balanço  acrescentou o seguinte:
-" For the first  time on record ,six consecutive  tropical cyclones (Dolly,Edouard,Fay,Gustav, Hanna and Ike ) make landfall on the U.S. mainland and a record three  major hurricane (Gustav, Ike and Paloma )struck Cuba.
This is also  the first  Atlantic Season  to have a major hurricane (cat.3) form in 5 consecutive months (july: Bertha,August:Gustav,September.Ike,October.Omar and November Paloma ".

Entretanto a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) ao descrever a época 2008 com o título " More records broken in Alantic season "fala destes recordes mas descontextualiza-os do todo da época.
Quem ler esta nota da OMM nomeadamente o seu título ,fica com a noção que 2008 terá sido dos piores,dos mais activos quando tal facto não corresponde de todo à verdade.
2008 teve actividade moderada, mas ainda assim bem abaixo de alguns anos transactos e até  ligeiramente abaixo da média dos últimos 13 anos.


----------



## heartspro (19 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Depois de uma viagem emocionante à Riviera Maya em Agosto de 2007 (cheguei lá uma semana depois do Dean passare só decidi ir mesmo uns 2 dias antes da partida...) estou a pensar voltar lá na semana da Páscoa deste ano (fora da época, não vá o diabo tece-las....).
Como é que normalmente está o tempo por lá no início de Abril?


----------



## Ithaka (10 Abr 2009 às 12:24)

Olá Bom dia a todos.
Em primeiro lugar quero desejar uma boa Páscoa a todos.

Sei que é um pouco cedo para falarmos em furacões e tempestades tropicais, mas aqui vai.
Tenho viagem marcada para Cuba(Varadero), para dia 9 de Junho.
Gostava de saber se é uma boa altura para ir a Cuba. Se há muitos furacões ou tempestades nessa altura.

BOA PÁSCOA para todos.


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2009 às 14:56)

Um resumo da época 2008:





http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com/docs/TSRATL2008Verification.pdf





http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/2008atlan.shtml


----------

